#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-28
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> 1 goede dag
<StefandeVries> nou, dat moeten we nog bezien =)
<StefandeVries> het schoolexamen natuurkunde ging echt goed, dus de voortekenen voor een goede dag zijn eh..goed :p
<StefandeVries> Hè, te laat..
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant =)
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jqX/
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jqY/
<Ronnie> Rawchid, leoquant, commandoline: Wat vinden jullie ervan?
<Ronnie> ik ben nog bezig met een splitview, waarbij we classroom en -chat naast elkaar kunnen hebben
<leoquant> Could not locate content blob for object 161a9e2e-5baf-405c-907c-2df6a11d210a
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jqa/
<leoquant> eerste link doet het: mooi
<Ronnie> 3e link doet het ook niet
<leoquant> nee de eerste is erg in de nieuwe/moderne ubuntu stijl Ronnie
<leoquant> vind ik goed/mooi
<Ronnie> http://img546.imageshack.us/i/visual2.png/
<leoquant> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jqX/  deze werkt hier
<Ronnie> ja, die andere staat nu op imageshak
<leoquant> die bovenste balken gaan middels opschuiven?
<leoquant> de muis activeert het bedoelde gebied?
<Ronnie> ???
<Ronnie> de tabbladen kunnen naar links/rechts scrollen
<leoquant> net als bij: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl/events
<Ronnie> de sub-nav?
<leoquant> ja
<Ronnie> yup
<leoquant> ik ben er weg van ツ
<commandoline> ziet er goed uit :)
<Ronnie> ik ben nog niet tevrden over de userlist in- en uitklap teken en de scrollbar teken
<Ronnie> voor de rest ben ik ook erg tevreden
<Ronnie> koste me niet meer dan 30 minuten om deze varianten te maken :D
<leoquant> niet gek Ronnie  scrollbar teken is dat vage v vormige teken?
<Ronnie> ja
<Ronnie> dit deel zou ook als iframe op andere pagina's gebruikt moeten worden
<leoquant> vind dat juist erg modern
<Ronnie> bij een volledige pagina wil ik er ook nog knoppen bij als "join channel" etc, die diverse functies van IRC toevoegd, zonder gebruik van commando's
 * leoquant wou da het forum nieuw vormgeven/klaar is....
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> het is de bedoeling dat het voor gebruikers niet zichtbaar is dat het IRC is, maar gewoon een chat app
<leoquant> nice
<Ronnie> ja, ik zie het forumthema ook graag komen, maar heb weinig hoop
<Ronnie> en zolang er geen hulp komt, ga ik er ook geen tijd meer in steken
<Ronnie> ik wil eigenlijk ook de 11.04 scrollbar op de chat webpagina hebben :D
<leoquant> Ronnie, alleen een kar trekken is funest, je hebt groot gelijk
<leoquant> het zou een volwaardig team moeten zijn om zoiets in te voeren
<RawChid> Ronnie, dat is je websockets chat app?
<RawChid> Begint al ergens op te lijken :)
<Ronnie> jaja, het wordt wel iets :P
<Ronnie> RawChid: ideeen voor verbetering?
<RawChid> Niet echt
<RawChid> Ik weet ook niet wat ede bedoeling is
<RawChid> Je wilt een betere versie van de huidige webchat maken?
<Ronnie> ja, gewoon erg gebruiksvriendelijk
<RawChid> Mja, ik zit hier op irssi he
<Ronnie> die is ook gebruiksvriendelijk, maar dan voor een andere doelgroep
<leoquant> RawChid, dan is verder alles veel gebruiksvriendelijker? ツ
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik vind het kader rond tekst/send te sn=mal
<leoquant> te snal smap je?
<Ronnie> ja, ik weet niet zeker of ik dat moet gaan veranderen, ik zal eens proberen, maar 1px is standaard voor unfocused input velden
<leoquant> je zou in sens ook zo'n V tje kunnen maken
<leoquant> vind jij niet mooi, ik wel
<leoquant> sens-send
<leoquant> in vormgeving zit een element van herhaling, ergo is er zowat gelijk aan
<RawChid> ik snap er niets van
<leoquant> ik ook niet
<RawChid> lol
<leoquant> Ronnie, had het over het v vormig element: <Ronnie> ik ben nog niet tevrden over de userlist in- en uitklap teken en de scrollbar teken
<leoquant> dat laatste vind ik mooi
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik ben met iets veel mooiers bezig, even gedult
<Ronnie> met een d
<leoquant> ツ
<Ronnie> 't is een begin, maar ben nog niet tevreden. Maar ik moet gaan eten. het is de bedoeling dat die dingen alleen zichbaar zijn als je met je muis binnen bepaalde delen van de webpagina zit: http://img140.imageshack.us/i/visual3.png/
<Ronnie> feel free to critisize
<commandoline> leuk idee, hoewel het misschien wel wat lastig is om ze te vinden als je niet weet dat ze bestaan.
<commandoline> (als ze standaard verborgen zijn)
<leoquant> johanvd?
<johanvd> leoquant, vertel?
<leoquant>  uh hgij hebt onder rkhunter een soort whitelist aangemaakt
<leoquant> klopt dat?
<johanvd> als het goed is wel, zal even kijken
<leoquant> ok kan ook via pm als je dat wil
<leoquant> vragen: heb je die lijst op grond van je ervaringen samengesteld?
<leoquant> op grond van bestaande false positives
<leoquant> of zelfs een bestaande whitelist gebruikt?
<johanvd> ik moet even zoeken naar wat ik precies gedaan heb...
<leoquant> verder heb ik nog een vraag
<johanvd> in rkhunter heb ik wat dingen toegevoegd, zoals ALLOWHIDDENDIR=/etc/.java
<leoquant> ja die ken ik ook
<johanvd> ik weet alleen niet meer wat standaard is en wat ik zelf heb aangepast :P
<leoquant> krijg je nog meldingen?
<leoquant> warnings?
<leoquant> anders zou het zeer leerzaam zijn een check te draaien
<leoquant> en daarna een rkhunter --propupd, met wederom een check
<johanvd> volgens mij wel... zal even runnen
<leoquant> en eventuele verschillen te bespreken/plaatsen
<leoquant> dag DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Kan niet aanwezig zijn bij de Ubuntu Jam bootcamp ga zo er weer vandoor
<johanvd> hij is nu druk aan het scannen, maar nog geen enkele warning.
<leoquant> ok johanvd
<johanvd> waarschijnlijk helpt het ook niet echt dat minecraft nog open staat op een andere desktop. wordt er niet sneller van :P
<leoquant> zonder warning heeft rkhunter --propupd ook geen zin uiteraard...:P
<leoquant> dag jan
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, zou jij een rkhunter check kunnen draaien?
<leoquant> en warnings naar me pm-en
<johanvd> [18:31:42]   Checking for hidden files and directories       [ Warning ]
<johanvd> [18:31:42] Warning: Hidden file found: /dev/.blkid.tab: ASCII text
<johanvd> [18:31:42] Warning: Hidden file found: /dev/.blkid.tab.old: ASCII text
<johanvd> dat is alles
<leoquant> mooi en nu die andere command johanvd rkhunter --propupd
<leoquant> en wederom een check
<leoquant> met sudo uiteraard
<johanvd> die draai ik al bij iedere  upgrade of nieuwe installatie van een pakket
<johanvd> helemaal automagisch
<DooitzedeJong> Heb ik iets gemist??
<leoquant> o? you are great
<leoquant> maar toch, probeer eens johanvd
<johanvd> ergens een instelling van apt veranderd, zodat hij na iedere verandering dat commando uitvoert
<leoquant> knap gedaan
<leoquant> 18:31:42]   Checking for hidden files and directories       [ Warning ] deze warning is notoir
<DooitzedeJong> Is apt in python geschreven?
<DooitzedeJong> Dan moet het inderdaad niet moeilijk zijn om dat toe te voegen
<DooitzedeJong> maar leoquant wat bedoel je met die rkhunter check?
<johanvd> nee, het is een regeltje extra in /etc/apt/nogwat
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<leoquant> johanvd het is onvoorstelbaar hoeveel paniek rkhunter veroorzaakt op ubuntuforums
<johanvd> tsja, misschien moeten er nog veel meer waarschuwingen bij dat de meeste gevonden items vals alarm zijn
<johanvd> kan de logfile zo misschien wel even op pastebin zetten ofzo? hij is nu bezig met de 2e scan
<leoquant> johanvd heb je die rkhunter --propupd gedraaid nu? dan zal die eerste warning er niet meer zijn gok ik
<johanvd> leoquant, ik denk van wel
<leoquant> waarom?
<johanvd> die warning krijg ik namelijk ook iedere dag in de mail :)
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> ik heb niet eens rkhunter op mijn pc staan
<leoquant> gottegot :P
<DooitzedeJong> Waar is dat voor nodig?
<leoquant> je midt niets DooitzedeJong
<johanvd> en een mailregel aanmaken die een mail met exact dezelfde inhoud markeert als zijnde gelezen was sneller gemaakt dan een andere instelling in rkhunter
<leoquant> d=s
<johanvd> maar nu ik er toch mee bezig ben....
<leoquant> ja?
<johanvd> [18:39:11]   Checking for hidden files and directories       [ Warning ]
<johanvd> [18:39:11] Warning: Hidden file found: /dev/.blkid.tab: ASCII text
<johanvd> [18:39:11] Warning: Hidden file found: /dev/.blkid.tab.old: ASCII text
<johanvd> exact hetzelfde dus
<leoquant> hmmm :/
<johanvd> ik krijg wel de info: meldingen van de dingen die ik gewhitelist heb, dus dat zit ook wel goed
<johanvd> en dan die 2 warnings. de rest is allemaal ok
<leoquant> zou je mij die whitelist kunnen opsturen?
<leoquant> via pidgin?
<leoquant> of is dat tricky?
<johanvd> zal wel even kijken of ik het ergens neer kan zetten. anders mail ik het wel even
<DooitzedeJong> paste.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> nee liever mail
<leoquant> ik heb nu tien ballen in de lucht
<leoquant> geen paste.com toestanden
<leoquant> dus bedankt johanvd
<leoquant> op het forum wordt het draadje volkomen genegeerd
<leoquant> dag jan
<johanvd> leoquant, ik heb nog even een kleine aanpassing gedaan, en check nu nog een keer.
<leoquant> oki
<johanvd> gaat dit goed, dan stuur ik hem via de mail
<leoquant> prachtig
<johanvd> hij is onderweg, naar je @ubuntu.com adres
<leoquant> top
<johanvd> is er ook zoveel paniek bij mensen die chkrootkit gebruiken? en mensen die tiger gebruiken?
<leoquant> nee, is zit vaak bij rkhunter
<johanvd> van die 2 krijg ik namelijk ook vrij regelmatig een mailtje ;)
<leoquant> rk is toch wel bekend om z'n false positives
<leoquant> maargoe ik moet testresultaten hebben
<leoquant> om conclusies te kunnen trekken
<leoquant> 30-40
<johanvd> leoquant, met "meld" kan je heel makkelijk 2 bestanden vergelijken. misschien een tip om verschillen tussen verschillende configuratiebestanden te zoeken
<leoquant> hoe gaat dat in z'n werk johanvd?
<johanvd> meld "bestand1" "bestand2", of gewoon grafisch die 2 bestanden openen.
<johanvd> dan krijg je ze naast elkaar in beeld en worden de verschillen gemarkeerd
<leoquant> gesnopen
<leoquant> mooie tip
<johanvd> 3 bestanden kan ook trouwens, maar daar wordt het wel ingewikkelder van ;)
<leoquant> meld wordt in het engels?
<leoquant> find?
<leoquant> weet je dat?
<Ronnie> Nieuwe plaatjes in aankomst:
<Ronnie> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/plains.png/
<Ronnie> http://img857.imageshack.us/i/contacts.png/
<Ronnie> http://img62.imageshack.us/i/topicm.png/
<johanvd> hoe bedoel je, leoquant ?
<johanvd> het programma heet meld
<leoquant> hmm ok ツ
<johanvd> even installeren via synaptic/apt-get en hij staat in het programming menu dacht ik
<leoquant> yep
<johanvd> in het programming menu, als meld diff viewer
<leoquant> Ronnie, fraai
<leoquant> StefandeVries, <Ronnie> Nieuwe plaatjes in aankomst:
<leoquant> <Ronnie> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/plains.png/
<leoquant> <Ronnie> http://img857.imageshack.us/i/contacts.png/
<leoquant> <Ronnie> http://img62.imageshack.us/i/topicm.png/
<leoquant> scroll= "schuifje'geworden
<leoquant> + onderstreping channel met rood
<StefandeVries> Ziet er goed uit
<StefandeVries> leoquant: waarvoor zijn die plaatjes?
<Ronnie> ubuntu irc chat en waarschijnlijk ook (met enige aapassing) JFL
<StefandeVries> Ah, vandaar :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja sorry, Ronnie  is even bezig met dit thema...
<leoquant> ik vergat de inleiding
<StefandeVries> het is duidelijk, geen probleem =)
<leoquant> brb
<commandoline> StefandeVries: door een topic van RawChid op het forum heb ik vandaag 'Laby' geïnstalleerd (zit in de repo's), is wel leuk om even tijdens de Pythoncursus te noemen.
<StefandeVries> ja, dat kende ik al
<commandoline> zeker omdat het bijna alles behandelt wat we tot nu toe hebben besproken, op classes/OOP na.
<commandoline> ok :)
<StefandeVries> ben een beetje druk met Latijn en wiskunde..
<StefandeVries> sorry =)
<commandoline> hier hetzelfde (nou ja, wiskunde dan) :P
<StefandeVries> Leren kan vermoeiend zijn
<StefandeVries> Hallo DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<RawChid> Ronnie, laatst vroeg ik toch naar een jQuery iets voor tabbellen enzo.
<RawChid> Deze werkt wel aardig: http://www.datatables.net/
<RawChid> Je kunt gewoon <table> enzo doen. En dan met 1 regel javacsript maak je er zo'n mooi ding van dat je kunt zoeken enzo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-29
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, nog net =)
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een geniaal iets in elkaar gefreubeld
<MrChrisDruif> Toe maar
<MrChrisDruif> Vertel
<StefandeVries> In de game OpenArena moest ik vaak wisselen van wapen terwijl ik richtte en dan ook nog lopen, dat werd me te druk in de handen
<StefandeVries> Omdat ik ook orgel speel, dacht ik: laat ik daar wat oaan doen
<StefandeVries> Dus ik heb op een toetsenbod een paar houten latjes geplakt, de corresponderende toetsen ingesteld in openArena en ik kan nu met de voeten lopen, van wapen wisselen en schieten xD
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif ligt van pure bewondering en admiratie naast zijn stoel:p
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad...LMAO :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ownee, ROFL ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je speelt dus orgel? Leuk :D
<OerHeks> dus je benedenburen denken nu dat je een Wii hebt ?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> En als ik ergens bij de kringloop nog een goedkoop stevig toetsenbord kan kopen maak ik een versie 2.0:P
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<StefandeVries> En MrChrisDruif; ik speel inderdaad orgel. en piano. en zang:P
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk, ik zing ook en speel (tijdelijk bas-)klarinet :)
<StefandeVries> Hoe lang zing je al?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, heel vroeg heb ik in een kinderkoor gezongen...toen een hele poos niets, en paar jaar terug weer in een koor, weer er ff uit (was echt te jong voor dat koor, maar zong wel lekker dat koor) maar zit er tegenwoordig weer bij.....gaat helaas stoppen met de zomer, dus ben een klein beetje op zoek naar een ander koor :)
<MrChrisDruif> +er
<StefandeVries> leuk
<StefandeVries> En jammer van dat koor =(
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb 5 jaar zangles gehad aan de muziekschool in Heerlen en toen 2 jaar privéles van een aan het conservatorium verbonden leraar (zorgvuldig vertellen:P)
<StefandeVries> En ik zing nu bij een koor
<MrChrisDruif> Oké, leuk :)
<MrChrisDruif> Kzit ook te overwegen om zangles te nemen....kijken of ik het wel goed doe en of ik dingen beter kan doen
<DooitzedeJong> Goodafternoon
<MrChrisDruif> Hai DooitzedeJong, tiss gewoon NL kanaal hoor :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ach, wat Engels kan geen kwaad toch?
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Nee, niet echt O:-)
<RawChid> http://www.conditional-css.com/ vette shit \o/
<DooitzedeJong> oké
<Ronnie> nice!
<StefandeVries> En daar ben ik weer
<RawChid> Daar gaat onze rust
<StefandeVries> Da's waar, RawChid
<StefandeVries> Maar dat zijn jullie gewend
<DooitzedeJong> Welkom leoquant
<StefandeVries> En ik ben hier muziek aan het bedrijven, dus erg veel zullen jullie me niet horen
<leoquant> Hallo mwanzo mensen
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: misschien had je gelijk wat betreft Jack :P
<DooitzedeJong> Tsja ik heb altijd gelijk :P
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Kan je vanavond ook Stefan?
<StefandeVries> O, met TeamViewer enzo? Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Dan ben ik klaar met "verhuizen" naar mijn logeeradres
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> De Korg R3 is binnen :)
<DooitzedeJong> PC moet natuurlijk mee
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong, uiteraard =p
<DooitzedeJong> Oh in dat geval start teamviewer maar op :P
<DooitzedeJong> en dan wel met alle gstreamer instellingen op jack zodat ik mee kan luisteren
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries
<leoquant> welkom terug StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank je
<StefandeVries> Don't Stop Me Now van Queen blijft toch wel fantastisch =)
<leoquant> queen is van de dramatiek toch?
<leoquant> "sleurende/gierende" gitaar-uithalen?
<StefandeVries> Niet zozeer
<DooitzedeJong> valt idd mee
<StefandeVries> en de partijen voor het elektronisch orgel zijn mooi, en niet al te moeilijk
<leoquant> dat nummer en clip met als achtergrond de film van frits lang: metropolis vind ik erg fraai
<leoquant> weet alleen de naam van de song niet....:/
<DooitzedeJong> Als we nu toch offtopic bezig zijn
<DooitzedeJong> Wie heeft 11.04 up and running, put your hands up please!
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<DooitzedeJong> \o/
<DooitzedeJong> /0\
<DooitzedeJong> oops even overnieuw
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<leoquant> sorry ik moet xubuntu nog update/graden
<DooitzedeJong> \o/
<DooitzedeJong> /0\
<DooitzedeJong> oke verder nog people?
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie, StefandeVries?
<Ronnie> ja
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> ja, wat is er ?
<Ronnie> oh, 11.04...
<Ronnie> nee, die heb ik nog niet
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Unity draait zeer stablei
 * RawChid zit nog op lucid
 * DooitzedeJong ook nog naar natty
<RawChid> Ik heb nu een mooie stabiele omgeving waar ik weet waar ik alles kan vinden. Vind het wel ff prima zo
<leoquant> ja 10.4 is stabiel, heb er ook wel wat tijd in zitten
<leoquant> tests draaien virtueel
<leoquant> en omdat ik de nouveau drivers draai, geen unity in een virtuele omgeving
<RawChid> Ja, en ik zit niet echt naar Unity uit te kijken
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik ben trots op m'n orgelgamepad
<StefandeVries> En nee, ik draai natty nog niet
<RawChid> Natty, een gedrocht van een Walvis. Kan toch nooit goed zijn :P
<leoquant> wat is dat? een orgelgamepad?
<RawChid> Een gamepad waarmee hij zijn orgel kan bedienen?
<leoquant> natty blijft nat achter z'n oren
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> Laatst zag ik een mail van een Ubuntu dev
<RawChid> Die heet Naty
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, een oud toetsenbord met latjes op de toetsen, waarmee ik kans chieten etc zonder minder goed te kunnen richten. Ik noem het alleen ee orgelgamepad
<StefandeVries> Natty mag eerst volwassen worden voor mij
<RawChid> Wat heeft dat met een orgel te maken? Omdat je je voeten gebruikt?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, lol
<leoquant> RawChid, idd een voetpedaal zijn "latjes" min of meer
<RawChid> Maar dat heeft een piano toch ook...
<StefandeVries> Die zijn er om de tonen te beïnvloeden, op een orgel maken ze geluid
<StefandeVries> En heb je er 30 onder in
<StefandeVries> ipv 2 of 3
<leoquant> nee een echt orgel heeft een heel gedoe onder je RawChid
<leoquant> dus je speelt met handen en voeten
<StefandeVries> Toonpedalen, zwelpedalen, knoppen..
<leoquant> en/of gameorgelpad
<StefandeVries> Kan ook
<RawChid> Aha
<leoquant> registers zijn er ook RawChid
<RawChid> Nou, ik houd het wel bij mijn keyboard met 5 octaven
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik zie het al, ik ben de enige die enthousiast is
<leoquant> trompetten onder andere
<StefandeVries> 61 toetsen dus
<RawChid> Ik kan nog niet eens fatsoenlijk met 2 handen spelen. Dus voeten daar begin ik maar niet aan
<StefandeVries> Oefening baart kunst
<leoquant> mijn geliefde weet wel hoe het moet....
<leoquant> blijft een mirakel om te zien, dat wel
<RawChid> Jouw geliefde?
<leoquant> ze had al vrij vroeg les op kerkorgel
<StefandeVries> ik heb nog veel oefening nodig, dat wel
<RawChid> Dan heb je het maar getroffen :P
<leoquant> RawChid, zeer!
<StefandeVries> jijzelf niet, RawChid?
<StefandeVries>  
<RawChid> Wat?
<StefandeVries> een 'geliefde'?
<RawChid> Owzo
<RawChid> Nou
<RawChid> Niet echt
<RawChid> Min geliefde is niet om aan te zien
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> Ze heet Qwerty?:P
<RawChid> Nou, dat ook weer niet
<RawChid> Ik vind azerty wel wat hebben
<StefandeVries> best knap, hè?
<StefandeVries> leoquant, mag ik vragen hoe lang je vrouw al speelt?
<leoquant> begonnen vanaf 10 de
<leoquant> thuis was er een electronische
<leoquant> les al vrij snel op kerkorgel
<leoquant> je mag zelfs de kerk weten: bovenkerk
<leoquant> verder mag ik haar leeftijd niet noemen....
<StefandeVries> mooi
<StefandeVries> ah:P
<StefandeVries> te verwachten:P
<RawChid> Alleen vertellen hoeveel jaar ze precies speelt is ook goed hoor
<RawChid> :PP
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> kijk "we" into music beiden
<StefandeVries> En kan ze er wat van? :P
<leoquant> das geweldig
<leoquant> nee joh.....
<leoquant> vlooienmars op orgel....
<StefandeVries> zo
<leoquant> en dat 30 jaar lang
<leoquant> oops!
<StefandeVries> Haha:P
<leoquant> schaam modus...:/
<StefandeVries> Ken je de Crystal Cathedral in Los Angeles toevallig, van Hour of Power? En zo ja, het orgel daar?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> uh van tv! he...:)
<StefandeVries> toen we in LA waren heeft mijn vader er een uur op mogen spelen
<StefandeVries> ja :)
<leoquant> wow
<StefandeVries> Bij hoge uitzondering
<leoquant> dat orgel is enorm!
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ben registerknoppenbediener en paginaomdraaier als hij ergens moet optreden
<leoquant> hoe kreeg hij dat voor elkaar bij schuler?
<StefandeVries> Nou..
<leoquant> pas op geen prive dingen!
<StefandeVries> Laat ik het zo zeggen; mijn opa en Schuller Senior kennen elkaar
<StefandeVries> Dan vertel ik niet te veel
<leoquant> zeer bijzonder
<leoquant> nee
<StefandeVries> Mijn vader omschreef het als orgelasme..
<leoquant> erg leuk te horen
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> nou inderdaad. nu is de bovenkerk ook niet misselijk hoor
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> Maar die in LA is ENORM
<leoquant> gezien
<leoquant> ik kijk zondagochtend muziek
<leoquant> vpro
<leoquant> en soms schuler
<leoquant> vrije geluiden heet het geloof ik
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Ik moet even gana eten
<leoquant> eet ze
<StefandeVries> +
<RawChid> Veel plezier met gana eten.
<StefandeVries> gana eten, nooit van gehoord?
<StefandeVries> Er zijn ook orgelgamepads beschikbaar uit de fabriek. Maar die kosten 22 euro en hebben maar 3 schakelaars
<StefandeVries> welkom, Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> morguh
<RawChid> Ronnie:
<Ronnie> RawChid: ja
<RawChid> Misschien is het niet handig dat jullie DEBUG=true aanhebben op die verkiezing website
<RawChid> op live
<Gotiniens> hehe
<RawChid> http://ubuntunl.sensehofstede.nl/verkiezing/
<Gotiniens> dat klinkt als een onverstandige instelling inderdaad :
<RawChid> Een erg verbose melding krijg ik namelijk
<RawChid> Gelukkig heb ik geen zwarte hoed op
<Ronnie> RawChid: geef maar aan sense door, die heeft de live versie draaien. idd niet zo handig
<RawChid> sense ping
<RawChid> :P
<Gotiniens> ik had v/d week ook al mijn collega's aan mijn bureau
<Gotiniens> ik had de logging op debug gezet van een service, en die veroorzaakte zon grote load op de machine dat niks meer werkte
<RawChid> Hehe
<Ronnie_JFLtest> :P
<Gotiniens> ondanks dat ik het snel doorhad, hadden hun het ook door :P
<RawChid> Awesome chat app
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Zij waren net iets te snel :P
<Gotiniens> het probleem bij een hoge load is dat als de oorzaak opgelost is, de effecten nog tijd blijven
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> En hopen dat ie niet aan het swappen is gelsagen
<Gotiniens> omdat de backlog van opdrachten nog verwerkt moeten worden
<Ronnie> http://84.86.207.22:8000/ <= chatapp
<Ronnie> met de nieuwe interface (deels)
<RawChid> The chat session is closed, probable an error on the server, reload the page
<RawChid> Oh, dat zegt chromium
<RawChid> FF doet het wel
<Ronnie_JFLtest> ff wel, en chomium niet?
<Ronnie_JFLtest> ik had juist andersom verwacht
<RawChid> Euh
<RawChid> in ff sluit ie ineens :S
<Ronnie_JFLtest> vergeten een poort open te zetten voor flash
<RawChid> Ik kreeg eerst captcha, maar tijdens invullen sloot ie
<RawChid> in FF
<RawChid> Doet t niet
<RawChid> Kun je die captcha niet uitzetten voor testen? (zwaar irritant imho)
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Er zit ergens een timer die steeds de pagina sluit ofzo
<Ronnie> probeer nu nog eens
<Ronnie> met beide browsers
<RawChid> Ik kan niet op enter drukken
<RawChid> Gebeurt dan niets,
<Ronnie> duurt even
<RawChid> En zoals ik azei, na een tijdje krijg ik die error
<RawChid> Oke
<Ronnie> ik heb nog geen loading pagina
<RawChid> Hm, in chromium krijg ik een halve seconde die form te zien
<RawChid> En dan springt ie gelijk naar die error
<Gotiniens> The chat session is closed, probable an error on the server, reload the page
 * Ronnie test even chromium
<Gotiniens> dat krijg ik
<RawChid> Die error heb ik dus ook
<Ronnie> die error komt er zodra er geen websocket geopend kan worden
<Ronnie> hmm, ik heb zeker localhost er hard in dtaan
<Ronnie> yup, thats the problem
<RawChid> Oohhh, prutser!
<RawChid> :P
<Gotiniens> ik kan niet op enter chatroom klikken :)
<Gotiniens> in chromium
 * RawChid is ff afk. Later
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: moment
<Ronnie> beide heeft te maken met websockets
<Gotiniens> en als ik vanuit het username field <tab> doe, wil ik graag naar het captcha veld gaan
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: probeer nu eens
<Ronnie> Gotiniens: +1
<Ronnie> er zitten nog veel meer schoonheidsfoutjes in
<Gotiniens> heb je deze zelf gemaakt?
<Ronnie> ja
<Gotiniens> ah, dan zal ik niet te veel bugs noemen :P
<Ronnie> lets call it "work in progress"
<Ronnie_Chromium> chromium werkt hier
<Gotiniens> ja ik zit ook met chromium
<leoquant> opera niet
<leoquant> kan niet inloggen
<Ronnie> firefox hier ook niet
<leoquant> of ik zie de "inlogknop"niet :P
<Ronnie> de inlog knop is "Enter chatroom"
<Ronnie> maar die zal niet geactiveerd zijn
<Ronnie> die kun je pas gebruiken als de websocket geconnect is
<leoquant> onder de reCAPTCHA?
<leoquant> is niet actief op opera
<leoquant> chromium proberen
<Ronnie> leoquant: kun je in firefox kijken wat voor errors je krijgt?
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> moment
<Ronnie> even bij de inlog -> "advanced settings" #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo erin zetten
<Ronnie> staat nu standaard op #PyTest
<Ronnie> om dit kanaal niet te flooden tijdens het testen
<Ronnie_Chromium> /join #Ubuntu-nl
<Ronnie> hmm, dat werkt dus idd niet
<commandoline> Ronnie: reageer je op wat ik typte in #PyTest?
<Ronnie> commandoline: onder andere
<Gotiniens>  / commando's zijn ook client commando's die moeten ondervangen worden door de client
<leoquant> niks
<leoquant> icecat
<leoquant> pass nodig?
<leoquant> ツ
<Ronnie> moment ik restart even de server
<Ronnie_Chromium> /join #ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> Ronnie: op zich hoeft dat allemaal niet te werken als het ook grafisch kan, lijkt me? Je wilde toch zoveel mogelijk het achterliggende IRC protocol verbergen?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik wil het achterliggende protocol wel 'verbergen' maar voor de IRC'ers ook niet die commando's ontnemen
<commandoline> ok, klinkt goed :)
<Ronnie> '/join #kanaal' werkt nu deels
<Ronnie> de app ondersteunt nog maar 1 kanaal tegelijk. alle contacten en bericten komen nu bij elkaar
<Ronnie> het verzenden gaat alleen nog maar naar het 1e kanaal
<commandoline> nou ja, het is al een mooi begin :)
<Ronnie> jammer dat de flash nog niet werkt (alternatief voor browsers die geen websockets ondersteunen)
<commandoline> oh, dat had ik nog niet gemerkt, ik zit sinds een paar dagen op Firefox 4...
<Ronnie> commandoline: het kan zijn dat van buitenaf het wel werkt
<Ronnie> zou je willen testen?
<leoquant> Ronnie, waarom lukt het hier niet?
<commandoline> hmm, ik kan wel even testen vanuit IE8 ofzo
<Ronnie> IE8 is ook prima
<Ronnie> leoquant: welke browser?
<leoquant> icecat
<Ronnie> foutmeldingen?
<leoquant> nee
<commandoline> want onder Ubuntu heb ik geen browser meer zonder websockets, geloof ik zo :P
<Ronnie> ff4 heeft geen websocket
<Ronnie> leoquant: heb je flash aan staan?
<commandoline> wat was die link ook alweer? (firefox gesloten, history weg, logs nog niet up-to-date...)
<Ronnie> http://84.86.207.22:8000/ <= chatapp
<leoquant> nee
<commandoline> bedankt
<Ronnie> leoquant: dan is dat het problee m
<leoquant> ik ben in test channel
<commandoline> volgens IE: 'WebSocket is undifined'
<Ronnie> commandoline: heb je flash geinstalleerd?
<Ronnie> commandoline: werkte ff4 wel?
<commandoline> ff4 werkt
<commandoline> en flash, momentje, IE crasht net :P
<Ronnie> oke, dan zou het flash deel moeten werken (aan de server kant)
<commandoline> flash is trouwens wel geinstalleerd in IE
<commandoline> maar FF4 gebruikt dat dus ook?
<Ronnie> ja, ff4 ondersteunt (hier althans) geen websockets
<commandoline> dan is het gewoon een IE-bug -> pas fixen evt. als het op de rest gewoon werkt
<commandoline> lijkt me
<Ronnie> lijkt me ook
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> Ronnie, webapp gaat niet terug naar testpy
<leoquant> pytest
<Ronnie> je ontvangt dit bericht gewoon in je webapp
<Ronnie> maar de tab is niet gekleurd
<Ronnie> ook kun je er geen berichten heen zenden op het moment
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> het "laden" duurde lang na aparmor op disable
<leoquant> correctie complain
<Ronnie> laden kan lang duren, dit heeft te maken, dat ik niet de app vai apache draai, maar een single thred develop server
<leoquant> dus opera geen send knop die actief is
<leoquant> icecat gebeurde hier niets firefox4 +1
<leoquant> o chromium nog
<Ronnie> opera + flash + geen apparmor ?
<Ronnie> icecat niet?
<leoquant> Ronnie, nee
<leoquant> chromium net chatroom niet actief
<leoquant> wel apparmor.....
<leoquant> dus enkel ff4 plus
<Ronnie> hmm
<leoquant> icecat zal me wel lukken
<leoquant> opera ....wat ik ook probeerde
<leoquant> nada
<leoquant> maar chromium lukt elders bij jullie wel dus...
<leoquant> back later
<Ronnie> oke
<Dooitze> Hallo
<OerHeks> hoi Dooitze
<Dooitze> Hoeist?
<OerHeks> prima :-) en met jou dan ?
<Dooitze> goed, alleen ben ik op zoek naar Stefan
<Dooitze> Ik zou hem nog wat uitleggen
<OerHeks> hij ging net weg.
<Dooitze> Ja
<erkan^> Ronnie, morgen een workshop ?
<Ronnie> ja, ben je erbij?
<erkan^> Jazeker
<Ronnie> super!
<erkan^> Heb ik een hulpprogramma bijvoorbeeld een add-ons Enigmail for TB ofzo nodig? dan kan ik goed voorbereiden voor morgenavond
<leoquant> wachtwoorden/sleutels/seahorse en enigmail voor thunderbird zijn handig, alleen enigmail hoef je nog maar te installeren
<Ronnie> alles wat je nodig hebt zit al standaard in Ubuntu
<Ronnie> enigmail kan handig zijn op lange termijn met GPG keys, maar duurt wat langer om in te stellen, dus dat wil ik deze les niet behandelen
<erkan^> okee, vorige keer heb ik geprobeerd en ik snap niks van. morgenavond kan ik veel aan je vragen (-:
<erkan^> prima
<RawChid> Ik heb de workshop net aangekondigd op het forum
<RawChid> Ronnie, ik weet niet of je het al van plan was. Maar misschien is het handig het verschil tussen GPG en PGP uit te leggen. Daar hoor ik nog wel eens vragen oer.
<Ronnie> RawChid: super!
<leoquant> ik doe een rondje forums morgen
<Ronnie> eerlijk gezxegd weet ik het verschil zelf ook niet
<leoquant> uh irc bedoel ik
<Ronnie> ik wil tijdens de workshop vooral richten op de COC
<leoquant> ja het launchpad idee
<RawChid> GPG is een implementatie van PGP
<leoquant> ik wou net het tegenovergestelde beweren
<Ronnie> mocht er na de COC nog tijd over zijn, wil ik GPG basics (wat is versleutelen en ondertekenen) en email+GPG behandelen
<Ronnie> ik wil daarbij niet ver de diepte in duiken, maar vooral de praktij
<Ronnie> +k
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> Ronnie, +1 ubuntero's maken
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> leoquant, wat ik zei is ook niet helemaal correct volgens mij
<Ronnie> juist
<Ronnie> aan de lopende band
<RawChid> Wat ik weet is dat PGP er eerder was :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> erkan^, is toe aan ubunteroschap
<erkan^> wat is ubuntuero ?
<erkan^> *ubuntero
<leoquant> hahaha morgen weet je het
<erkan^> kee :P
<leoquant> tis fun erkan^
<leoquant> ik heb er nu al zin an
<erkan^> :P
<leoquant> dag tot morgen!
 * Ronnie hoopt dat hij wel op tijd thuis is voor de workshop
<RawChid> Dat is je geraden!
<erkan^> Normaal gesproken dat ik ben meeste woensdagavond van 18.45 uur tot en met 21.00 uur, maar ik heb morgenavond vrij genomen, ivm een workshop Ronnie :p
<erkan^> ik bedoel dat ik ben niet thuis meeste woensdagavnod
<Ronnie> ben tot ongeveer 5 uur in Nijmegen
<Ronnie> erkan^: :D
<MrChrisDruif> Toe maar, wat heb je normaal dan erkan^? Muziek?
<erkan^> een vrijwilliger :P
<MrChrisDruif> Voor?
<erkan^> iets leuk met de jongen doen, dat ie kan nog niet alles zelfstandig
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, dus ik ben een Ubuntero? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens leoquant in ieder geval ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-30
<Ronnie> lol@telepathy manual: The design of Telepathy is heavily influenced by D-Bus, so much of its     terminology is shared in common with D-Bus. For those unfamiliar with     D-Bus, a quick primer is presented in Section 2.2 ― Using D-Bus.     For more indepth information, consult A MANUAL THAT PROBABLY HASN'T BEEN     WRITTEN YET.
<hannie> leoquant, fijn dat je iedereen even herinnert aan de workshops
<RawChid> hannie!
<RawChid> Alles goed?
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Dus ik ben een Ubuntero? :P
<hannie> RawChid, hoi, heb je net een mailtje gestuurd over nieuwe leden
<RawChid> Ja MrChrisDruif, dat ben je
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<RawChid> Ik bedenk me net dat ik nog wilde vragen of je idee-en had voor de Ubuntu Jam
<MrChrisDruif> Aangezien ik de CoC al ondertekend heb :P
<MrChrisDruif> Mij?
<hannie> RawChid, ik had een poos geleden geopperd een vertaalspurt te houden
<hannie> maar daar is geen enkele reactie op gekomen
<RawChid> Ohja
<RawChid> Nou, voor de Jam wil ik wel graag wat idee-en, maar ook weer geen harde afspraken.
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: bedoelde je mij?
<RawChid> We moeten ook eerst kijken wie er allemaal zijn, en wat ze kunnen en willen
<RawChid> Niet echt, maar je mag best meepraten in dit open gesprek ;)
<hannie> RawChid, ik kan wel chatten, maar niet fysiek aanwezig zijn
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif^^ Nu bedoelde ik wel jij :P
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet gewoon kijken wat het "globale" idee is van UGJ
<hannie> Wat is UGJ?
<hannie> ach, natuurlijk...
<hannie> RawChid, weet je ongeveer hoeveel mensen er komen?
<RawChid> Ik denk 6-10
<MrChrisDruif> Idee is dan toch dat de community bij elkaar komt...en dat je dan verschillende dingen kan doen?
<RawChid> Ja MrChrisDruif, maar wij hebben een eigen idee
<RawChid> inspired by UGJ
<MrChrisDruif> En dat is? :D
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Jams
<RawChid> Dit is allemaal vrij snel en laat opgezet.
<RawChid> ff doorklikken naar april
<RawChid> En bij Nijmegen staan al idee-en die ik heb
<leoquant> hannie, ik houd dat in kennis stellen via de mailinglist er gewoon maar in, had het eerder ook kunnen doen.
<hannie> leo, bij mij werkt het goed ;) Was het anders misschien vergeten
<RawChid> leoquant, ik vind die mails ook erg handig
<RawChid> Moet je zeker blijven doen
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> "we" kunnen mwanzo ook indelen in een supportersgroep en een kerngroep, maar mijn hoop is toch mwanzo heel te houden
<hannie> leoquant, volgens mij loopt mwanzo als een trein
<leoquant> waar dan de supportersgroep vrijblijvend lid ofzo..:P
<hannie> Maar vind jij dat "men" meer inzet moet tonen?
<leoquant> ja hannie maar ik wil het graag zo houden
<leoquant> straks doe 8-10 leden al het werk
<leoquant> n
<hannie> dat vind ik veel
<leoquant> ik weet ook wel dat veel launchpadgroepen/irc kanalen leden hebben die niet actief zijn
<leoquant> maar gezien de ambities moeten "we"nog meer leden actief hebben hier
<leoquant> in dit kanaal
<leoquant> hier  gebeurt "het"
<leoquant> overleg
<hannie> Het Vt is bijna een jaar lang bijna alleen door Redmar en mij gedragen
<leoquant> ad-hoc testen
<leoquant> ideetjes
<hannie> Nu zijn er gelukkig geweldige nieuwe leden bijgekomen
<hannie> zoals Rawchid, tim Gerhard
<leoquant> hannie, feitelijk absurde situatie
<leoquant> gelukkig!
<hannie> Rawchid is echt een duizendpoot
<leoquant> ja alleen hij is een linkspoot
<leoquant> lol
<hannie> ik ook, ik heb zelfs twee linker handen :)
<leoquant> verder is ie ronduit lief
<hannie> een schatje is het (nu niet gaan blozen, RawChid)
<RawChid> haha
 * RawChid was ff weg
<RawChid> Ik hou ook van jullie
<hannie> leoquant, verwacht je van mij meer initiatief waar het mwanzo aangaat?
<leoquant> nee hannie
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> hoi DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> hallo DooitzedeJong en anderen
<RawChid> Ik zou niet te hoge verwachtingen stellen. Ik vind het wel mooi gaan nu
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, goedemiddag
<hannie> RawChid, het mag ook wel eens gezegd worden dat we je waarderen
<leoquant> hannie, zo is het
<leoquant> niet te vaak uiteraard
<hannie> geldt uiteraard ook voor mensen als leoquant enz. enz.
<leoquant> hannie, verder is dit kanaal wel groeiend hoor..., dat is zeer positief
<hannie> zeker, ik ga meestal meteen naar mwanzo, niet naar ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> want hier gebeurt van alles (zoals ik eerder meldde)
<StefandeVries> Kijk, daar doen we het voor, hannie =)
<hannie> StefandeVries, ook goedemiddag
<leoquant> nou niet om je los te weken van ubuntu-nl hoor!
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik zit hier mijn tijd te verkletsen, terwijl ik huiswerk moet maken :(
<StefandeVries> nee, maar wel om het hier zo leuk te maken dat mensen hier graag komen
<leoquant> of ubuntu-fry
<StefandeVries> hannie: ik houd je niet tegen :p
<hannie> ik ga al
<leoquant> nee!
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ga de nieuwe synthesizer bespelen =) later
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik hou de chat open voor als ik vragen heb
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, unity doet het virtueel via xubuntu....
<leoquant> terwijl ik de noeveau drivers op de host draai
<leoquant> nou
<leoquant> en DooitzedeJong ik vind er niks an
<leoquant> ツ
<DooitzedeJong> Ik draai er geen nouveau drivers op
<leoquant> het is flitserig
<leoquant> kermis
<StefandeVries> Goddank blijft Mint gewoon met Gnome 3 zonder Shell en Unity doorfietsen
<DooitzedeJong> Als ze dat blijft lukken
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<leoquant> wie wil nu bling bling?
<DooitzedeJong> ik :P
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> Tsja ik vind het wel leuk
<StefandeVries> Jullie leiden me af, ik ga nu echt musiceren:P
<leoquant> ja het is heel even leuk
<DooitzedeJong> Het is zeker leuk voor notebooks en netvooks
<DooitzedeJong> v= b
<leoquant> het update nu al 15 minuten met 1 minuut te gaan in het menu
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe snel internet heb je?
<leoquant> 10-20mb
<DooitzedeJong> oh moet lukken dan toch
<leoquant> 900kb/s
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong,  hiet blijft hangen
<leoquant> de update :/
<leoquant> -i
<leoquant> ah, klaar, reboot
<leoquant> Ronnie?
<leoquant> kun je misschien vast in klas joinen?
<leoquant> (nevermind je kunt dat allemaal zelf nu, sorry)
<leoquant> back later
<StefandeVries> en daar ben ik weer
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<StefandeVries> dat vond ik ook:p
<StefandeVries> Wat een fantastische synthesizer
<Ronnie> leoquant: technisch zou ik alles zelf wel kunnen
<Ronnie> maar de commando's ken ik niet uit mijn hoofd
<leoquant> Ronnie, het staat klaar
<Ronnie> thx
<Ronnie> we hebben nog tijd genoeg
<Ronnie> damn, loco zit weer met de tijd te frotten...
<Ronnie> goed dat de wiki de goede tijd heeft: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/GPGInleiding
<Ronnie> 6 deelnemers zo te zien
<leoquant> yep, alles is wat publiciteit uit de kast gehaald
<leoquant> ik ga eten nu
<DooitzedeJong> Tot zo
<erkan^> oeps, ben ik te  vroeg bij klas gekomen? :p
<RawChid> Ja
<erkan^> erg he? :P
<erkan^> ik zag groen en geel bij nicknaamlijst, wat zijn dat eigenlijk, RawChid ?
<RawChid> Echt wel, ik vind dat je nu strafwerk moet maken :P
<erkan^> whahaha meen je tog niet echt? :P
<RawChid> Staat er bij bepaalde kleuren ook een +v ? of @
<RawChid> Daarom die kleuren denk ik
<erkan^> okee
<erkan^> ik zie dat ik heb geel hier, betekent dat ik voice ben ofzo? :/
<RawChid> Straks kunnen alleen mensen met +v praten daar
<RawChid> Klopt
<erkan^> dus de groene naam is baas van de room :P
<RawChid> Wie is dat dan?
<RawChid> @ is operator
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> Haha meetingology, houd je mond man!
<erkan^> bij klas is leoquant volgens me.. hier is ChanServ , RawChid
<RawChid> Ja, die leoquant is onze operator. Pas maar op
<erkan^> @ is operator
<meetingology> erkan^: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> dus meetingology is een botje :p
<RawChid> @ is de staart van een aap
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<erkan^> @ help
<meetingology> erkan^: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<RawChid> Hehe, slim
<erkan^> @ dpkg
<meetingology> erkan^: Error: "dpkg" is not a valid command.
<erkan^> uh?
<erkan^> @ nickserv
<meetingology> erkan^: Error: "nickserv" is not a valid command.
<Ronnie> @ meeting
<meetingology> Ronnie: Error: "meeting" is not a valid command.
<Ronnie> @ topic
<meetingology> Ronnie: Error: "topic" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> @@
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> @help
<meetingology> RawChid: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<erkan^> @ ban
<meetingology> erkan^: Error: "ban" is not a valid command.
<RawChid> @plugins
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "plugins" is not a valid command.
<erkan^> @ compiz
<meetingology> erkan^: Error: "compiz" is not a valid command.
<erkan^> @ gedit
<meetingology> erkan^: Error: "gedit" is not a valid command.
<erkan^> @ ubuntu
<Ronnie> @help topic
<meetingology> erkan^: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<meetingology> Ronnie: Error: There is no command "topic".
<erkan^> Oeps
<erkan^> :P
<RawChid> Haha
<RawChid> Hij negeert je nu
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> sjeesh
<leoquant> no fllooding pleazzzz
 * RawChid hides
<leoquant> erkan^, ssst!
<erkan^> kee :p
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> freenode is echt "streng"
<leoquant> het zou mooi zijn wanneer het forum echt headlines zou hebben voor events/vergaderingen/workshops
<leoquant> zo op de dag zelf
<leoquant> nu zijn veel aankondigingen "verstopt", of in ieder geval niet echt centraal
<hannie> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<leoquant> over 3 minuten
<hannie> was /join # vergeten
<leoquant> ah
<erkan^> ook goedenavond
<hannie> Ronnie, ook zo
<erkan^> ik
<leoquant> yep
<hannie> me
 * commandoline leest ook mee :)
<hannie> Ik vind het wel erg Amerikaans, maar ala
<leoquant> ik: gnome
<leoquant> erkan^, ?
<erkan^> ik ook gnome
<erkan^> ik heb hem
<hannie> PGP?
<leoquant> ja
<erkan^> kan je een voorbeeld geven --> commentaar ?
<leoquant> je beoogde emailadres voor launchpad erkan^ ?
<erkan^> ik snap het, Ronnie
<erkan^> beoogde emailadres, wat bedoel je?
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> ==>ro
<hannie> Is standaard RSA ok?
<leoquant> Ronnie,
<erkan^> ook geen verloopdatum?
 * RawChid is ff off. Ik spreek jullie wel weer wanneer jullie officeel Ubuntero zijn ;)
<erkan^> wachtwoord? waar?
<asfyxia> 'Navond, sorry voor de vertraging
<Ronnie> welkom asfyxia
<leoquant> <Ronnie> ga naar: Systeem -> Voorkeuren -> Wachtwoorden en Sleutels
<leoquant> <Ronnie> dit is het programma wat alle sleutels en wachtwoorden bheerd
<leoquant> <Ronnie> hier staan dus de wachtwoorden van je email accounts, draadloos netwerken etc
<leoquant> <Ronnie> Om een nieuwe GPG sleutel aan te maken (wat het precies is leg ik later uit, eerst gaan we de praktijk doen) ga naar: Bestand -> Nieuw
<leoquant> <Ronnie> overigens is over het "Wachtwoorden en Sleutels" programma meer info te vinden op deze wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Seahorse#PGP-sleutel
<leoquant> <Ronnie> We kiezen in het nieuwe dialoog voor GPG-Sleutel
<leoquant> <Ronnie> PGP-sleutel*
<leoquant> <Ronnie> Vul in het nieuwe scherm je naam, email in. Een commentaar mag ook
<leoquant> <Ronnie> Kan tot nu toe iedereen het bijhouden?
<leoquant> <Ronnie> erkan^: kan je een voorbeeld geven --> commentaar ?
<leoquant> <Ronnie> ik heb zo geen idee, het is pas nuttig als je meerdere verschillende sleultels hebt
<leoquant> <Ronnie> leeglaten mag gewoon
<leoquant> <Ronnie> Klik nu op Aanmaken
<leoquant> <Ronnie> het maken van de sleutel kan een tijdje duren
<leoquant> <Ronnie> hannie: Is standaard RSA ok?
<leoquant> <Ronnie> ja RSA 2048 bits is goed
<leoquant> <leoquant> wachwoord?
<leoquant> <Ronnie> oh ja...
<leoquant> <Ronnie> je mag hier een wachtwoord ingeven....
<leoquant> <Ronnie> met dit wachtwoord wordt je sleutel beveiligd, mocht iemand deze 'gestolen' hebben.
<leoquant> <Ronnie> Het is dus een extra beveiliging
<leoquant> <Ronnie> wil je gebruik maken van de sleutel, dan moet je wel elke keer dat wachtwoord opgeven
<leoquant> <Ronnie> Laat je het wachtwoord leeg, dan zul je de sleutel (privé deel) erg veilig moeten bewaren
<leoquant> Ronnie, het aanmaken is nu al gestopt..klopt dat?
<erkan^> hoe zal ik erg veilig bewaren als het wachtwoord is leeg, Ronnie ?
<leoquant> asfyxia, ben je nu bij?
<leoquant> tot nu toe?
<hannie> Het duurt idd behoorlijk lang, zal van netwerk afhangen zeker
<asfyxia> yep leoquant. Ik heb nog wat aantekeningen, ik heb nl. kubuntu. Vorige keer geprobeerd via de terminal, maar wou uiteindelijk niet werken.
<erkan^> bedoel je een nummer, Ronnie /
<erkan^> ?
<leoquant> fijn
<leoquant> hannie, bij mij staat ie al bij sleutels
<erkan^> waar kan ik een wachtwoord vinden, Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> asfyxia: heb je al wel ooit een key aanmaken
<leoquant> persoonlijke sleutels
<asfyxia> Was iets met gpg --gen -key
<commandoline> asfyxia: dat is hetzelfde, maar dan niet via de grafische interface zoals dat nu hier gebeurt.
<hannie> leoquant, hij is bij mij al minuten bezig
<erkan^> ja, maar waar moet ik een wachtwoord vinden? ik zie nergens een wachtwoord op "Nieuwe-PGP-sleutel venster", Ronnie
<leoquant> hannie, toen ik het wachtwoord gaf was ie zo klaar
<asfyxia> Ok, moet ik me even afzijdig houden nu?
<hannie> Volgens mij stond er in het venster een ander woord dan 'wachtwoord'
<leoquant> hannie, het kan soms lang duren
<leoquant> hannie?
<commandoline> asfyxia: waar ging het de laatste keer fout? Als die stap van key genereren (dat commando wat je net gaf) nog wel goed ging, dan idd wel.
<Ronnie> asfyxia: ik probeer je even op gang te helpen
<erkan^> dus ik klik nu aannmaken na volledige naam en e-mailadres invullen?
<hannie> is antwoord op vraag erkan
<Ronnie> erkan^: ja
<leoquant> erkan^, goed bezig
<erkan^> ik heb hem nu
<asfyxia> Het aanmaken van de sleutel was toen wel gelukt, maar LP vond 'm niet ok (als ik me het goed kan herinneren)
<hannie> Ik kan intussen wel even gaan wandelen ):
<hannie> ah, hij is klaar
<leoquant> asfyxia, het uploaden kan tot 10 minuten duren
<leoquant> hannie, mooi!
<erkan^> ik heb een pgp aangemaakt daarna wachtwoord ingevoerd. en nu ?
<hannie> Staat bij de Persoonlijke sleutels
<leoquant> erkan^, staat ie bij pers. sleutels?
<erkan^> ja, ik heb net gevonden
<erkan^> idd staat ie
<leoquant> \o/
<hannie> erkan^, dat ging lekker snel
<erkan^> ik heb ook gezien dat ik heb een Sleutel-id
<leoquant> asfyxia, jij ook bij?
<asfyxia> Ik probeer het even opnieuw via de terminal, moet ik RSA kiezen?
<hannie> Maar op LP staat nog No Open PGP keys registered
<Ronnie> ja RSA
<asfyxia> ok
<Ronnie> 2048 bits
<erkan^> een symbool "wijsvinger met kladblok", Ronnie ?
<erkan^> oh ja, je hebt eerder gezegd. nu heb ik hem. Ronnie
<leoquant> gedaan
<erkan^> 1 sleutel geselecteerd voor synchronisatie
<leoquant> ja
<asfyxia> ik heb zowaar een key fingerprint ;-)
<leoquant> asfyxia, die moet je bewaren
<leoquant> voor launchpad
<asfyxia> ok
<erkan^> zonder aanvinken "sleutels ... opvragen sleutelservers ... geweijzigde sleutesl ... "?
<leoquant> erkan^, nog een keer formuleren
<erkan^> sorry ik heb net gesynchorniseerd
<leoquant> ok gelukkig
<Ronnie> hannie: kun je het nog bijhouden?
<erkan^> ik ben nu bij launchpad.net ... ik zag een titel "Change your OpenPGP keys : <eigen naam>
<Ronnie> ik wacht nog even op hannie
<hannie> Ronnie, ik zat per ongeluk niet in klas, maar ik heb het nu gedaan
<leoquant> Ronnie, hoe kan ik een emailadres toevoegen aan launchpad?
<hannie> Ik zit nu in: Change your PGP keys
<commandoline> leoquant: dat kan via een pagina, en dan moet je daarna op een link klikken die je wordt toegestuurd.
<commandoline> voor de link:
<leoquant> commandoline, gelukt al
<commandoline> ok :)
<leoquant> email toegezonden
<erkan^> ik zie een "Fingerprint" , Ronnie . wat is dat eigenlijk?
<erkan^> is dat "vingerafdrukken"?
<commandoline> nou ja, voor de logs, ik had de link toch al :P: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<hannie> Ronnie, ik wacht om de fingerprint over te zetten
<erkan^> bedoel je Eigenschappen, Ronnie ?
<erkan^> ik heb hem nu, ik zie "Vingerafdruk"
<erkan^> totaal 10 x 5 codes, Ronnie ?
<hannie> done!
<Ronnie> hannie: gaat goed!
<asfyxia> Ik heb 10*4 karakters....
<hannie> er is nu een bericht naar mij gestuurd
<erkan^> ja, idd, 10 x 4
<erkan^> dus ik kopieer hem 1e en 2e regels en ik plak hem in fingerprint, Ronnie ?
<hannie>  If you cannot
<hannie> read the unencrypted instructions below, it may be because your mail reader
<hannie> does not support automatic decryption of "ASCII armored" encrypted text.
<hannie> Ik moet dus op onderzoek uit
<erkan^> daarna heb k import keys geklikt, daarna heb k net ontvangt
<erkan^> ja, Ronnie
<hannie> Ja, maar onleesbare tekst onderin
<erkan^> Ronnie, ik heb nog een vraag over lp
<erkan^> (launchpad)
<Ronnie> ja
<erkan^> toen ik heb import keys geklikt, dan wordt volgende venster, ik zie "Keys pending validation".. wat ga ik nu doen?
<hannie> ah, dus dat klopt
<leoquant> ja mail
<leoquant> erkan^, heb je mail al?
<erkan^> ja, leoquant
<leoquant> mooi
<erkan^> Onderwerp: Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key
<erkan^> ook Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux) erbij, Ronnie ?
<asfyxia> okay, ik heb een 10*4 code, nu moet ik geloof ik naar launchpad.net/people/+me/+codesofconduct, en dan register an open PGP key?
<Ronnie> asfyxia: heb je de fingerrpint al gedaan?
<hannie> opgeslagen
<asfyxia> Nee, hoe doe ik een fingerprint?
<erkan^> heb ook opgeslagen (-:
<leoquant> via de link van Ronnie
<erkan^> coc.txt
<leoquant>  https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<leoquant> asfyxia, ?
<asfyxia> ja?
<leoquant> asfyxia, daar kun je de fingerprint invullen
<asfyxia> aha, dus via +editpgpkeys ;-)
<hannie> gpg of pgp?
<erkan^> even wacht
<erkan^> kreeg een melding:
<hannie> Ronnie, is gpg wel goed?
<erkan^> gpg: geen geldige OpenPGP gegevens gevonden.
<erkan^> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<leoquant> asfyxia, ja
<hannie> ok
<erkan^> ik heb getypt: @acer-laptop:~/Bureaublad$ gpg --decrypt coc.txt
<erkan^> ik heb een bestand op bureabluad opgeslagen
<Ronnie> erkan^: wat is de eerste en laatste regel van dat bestand?
<erkan^> volgens me, heb ik zonder -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- en -----END PGP MESSAGE----- geplakt, Ronnie
<erkan^> ik heb net gezien
<erkan^> moet ik die kopieren en plakken?
<leoquant> hannie, pgp en gpg zijn wat verwarrende afkortingen soms
<erkan^> *ook
<Ronnie> erkan^: die BEGIN en END regels moeten erin staat, anders werkt het niet
<asfyxia> ik krijg een foutmelding: could not import etcetera, en of ik al in de ubuntu keyserver zit. Volgens mij had ik dit vorige keer ook.
<erkan^> ga opnieuw koipieren en plakken
<Ronnie> asfyxia: wat is je fingerprint
<hannie> Er wordt nu op LP om confirmatie gevraagd.
<leoquant> hannie, klopt
<asfyxia> Ronnie, bedoel je die 10*4 string?
<hannie> Kan ik al Continue klikken?
<Ronnie> asfyxia:
<Ronnie> ja
<leoquant> even op asfyxia  wachten
<asfyxia> ok: 3984 FAAE 59D8 8050 8C80  BA90 0790 F8DB FECD A25D
<leoquant> asfyxia, die copy paste je?
<asfyxia> ik heb dit op LP met copy/paste gedaan vanuit de terminal
<erkan^> @acer-laptop:~/Bureaublad$ gpg --decrypt coc.txt
<erkan^> U moet een geheime zin opgeven om de geheime sleutel te gebruiken
<erkan^>   XXXXXXX ........ XXXX laatste regel is : gpg: gpg-agent is niet beschikbaar tijdens deze sessie
<meetingology> erkan^: Error: "acer-laptop:~/Bureaublad$" is not a valid command.
<hannie> Er staat nu op LP 70ED95E9
<Ronnie> asfyxia: wat is de naam van je sleutel
<leoquant> hannie,  perfect
<erkan^> is het me gelukt, Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> erkan^: nee
<erkan^> huh?
<hannie> oeps, ik heb op de link naar LP geklikt i.p.v. asc link
<asfyxia> key fingerprint, of bedoel je dat niet?
<Ronnie> erkan^:   XXXXXXX ........ XXXX laatste regel is : gpg: gpg-agent is niet beschikbaar tijdens deze sessie
<Ronnie> asfyxia: nee, je naam
<Ronnie> of email adres
<asfyxia> Dat is mijn echte naam, die hou ik liever voor me
<leoquant> asfyxia, heb je de sleutel wel naar de ubuntu keyserver gepushed eerder?
<Ronnie> je email adres?
<leoquant> via pm?
<Ronnie> asfyxia: iedereen die je launchpad pagina kan zien, kan ook je volledige naam zien
<asfyxia> neen leoquant, daar lijkt het ook fout te lopen, hoe moet dat?
<erkan^> het stond mijn e-mailadres, rsa key id, (hoofd sleutel ID) etc... hier deed ik xxx in plaats van cderde en vierde regels van opdrachtregel, Ronnie
<erkan^> dan moet ik typen: Geef geheime zin:  Ronnie
<erkan^> welke zin moet ik typen ? :S
<leoquant> asfyxia, stap 2 van Ronnie
<Ronnie> daar moet je je wachtwoord typen
<Ronnie> erkan^: heb je op je bureaublad een bestand "coc.txt.asc" ?
<asfyxia> ik heb een andere naam op launchpad. zou dsat 't 'm zijn?
<erkan^> nee, coc.txt
<leoquant> via wachtwoorden/sleutels
<Ronnie> asfyxia: nee, dat is geen probleem
<asfyxia> wat is stap 2 van Ronnie *confused*
<leoquant> het pushen van de key naar de ubuntu server
<erkan^> heb ik verkeerde extensie van de bestandsnaam opgeslagen?
<asfyxia> aha, klopt, hoe doe ik dat?
<erkan^> txt in plaats van txt asc ?
<Ronnie> erkan^: nee, het commando zou dat bestand aan moeten maken
<hannie> in coc.txt.asc staat geen link
<leoquant> asfyxia, zie -klas
<leoquant> is uitstekend uitgelegd
<Ronnie> leoquant: asfyxia heeft geen sleutels en wachtwoorden app
<leoquant> :/
<erkan^> zie pgp keys --> https://launchpad.net/~erkan-
<erkan^> maar ik kan nergesn vinden --> coc.txt.asc
<Ronnie> asfyxia: gpg --send-keys http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<asfyxia> en dat in de terminal, Ronnie?
<commandoline> asfyxia: ja
<Ronnie> asfyxia: ja
 * Ronnie hoopt dat het werkt
<hannie> Bij mij staat nu: The key xxx was successfully validated.
<leoquant> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <sleutel>
<Ronnie> erkan^: zo te zien heb je een openPGP op je launchpad staan
<erkan^> OpenPGP keys:
<erkan^>     3DE364AF
<Ronnie> dus dat moet werken (heb je dat al ooit eerder gedaan?)
<Ronnie> leoquant: +1
<hannie> erkan^, geslaagd!
<erkan^> tegen wie?
<erkan^> maar ik kan nergens coc.txt.asc vinden :S
<erkan^> ik zie alleen coc.txt
<leoquant> asfyxia, wat is je sleutel?
<erkan^> 1 minuutje terug
<erkan^> brb
<erkan^> biw
<Ronnie> ik ga ondertussen verder met de workshop, het uur is eigenlijk al voorbij. erkan^ en asfyxia lees rustig terug
<asfyxia> sleutel staat ergens hierboven. Krijg foutmelding in terminal.
<Ronnie> ik ben er wel nog om vragen te beantwoorden straks
<erkan^> okee, maar heb ik coc.txt.asc nodig Ronnie ?
<erkan^> is goed
<asfyxia> adres zou niet kloppen
<leoquant> asfyxia, niet je fingerprint
<leoquant> je key
<hannie> zijn we klaar?
<Ronnie> erkan: https://launchpad.net/~erkan-/+editpgpkeys <== zie je jou key onder: "Your active keys" ?
<asfyxia> heb ik (nog) niet. Ik heb alleen die 10*4 string
<erkan^> ja, ik zie Ronnie
<Ronnie> dan is he tgelukt en kun je de workshop verder volgen
<asfyxia> leoquant, hoe kom ik van een key fingerprint naar een 'key'?
<erkan^> xxxx / 3DE364AF
<leoquant> asfyxia, ik lees me een ongeluk, moment
<asfyxia> ok
<hannie> In de map Downloads (bij mij) gaan staan?
<erkan^> ik heb het gedaan, Ronnie
<erkan^> dat klopt, eerste cd Downloads typen , daarna kopie "gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt" op de terminalvenster
<erkan^> There is 1 error.
<erkan^> No data
<erkan^> brb
<leoquant> asfyxia, gpg --fingerprint, wat doet dat?
<leoquant> fingerprint is die van jouw
<erkan^> heb ik verkeerd gedaan , Ronnie ?
<hannie>  clearsign failed: file open error
<Ronnie> hannie: zit je in de goede map en is de bestandsnaam goed?
<erkan^> 2048-bit RSA key, ID 3DE364AF, created 2011-03-30
<erkan^> gpg: gpg-agent is niet beschikbaar tijdens deze sessie
<erkan^> Bestand ‘UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc’ bestaat. Overwrite? (y/N) y
<Ronnie> erkan^: heb je het hele inhoud van het bestand op launchapd gezet?
<asfyxia> leoquant, dan zie ik twee fingerprints, een van 28-11-2010 en een van vandaag
<erkan^> ja alle inhoud
<leoquant> gpp --3984 FAAE 59D8 8050 8C80  BA90 0790 F8DB FECD A25D
<asfyxia> moet ik dat inkloppen?
<leoquant> kopy pasten
<asfyxia> gaat niet vanuit IRC ;-)
<leoquant> open een editor copy paste dat daar in
<erkan^> nog steeds : There is 1 error.
<erkan^> No data
<erkan^> :/
<leoquant> gedit/vim/
<Ronnie> erkan^: hmm
<leoquant> vanuit de editor in terminal
<Ronnie> hannie: hoe loopt het bij jou?
<erkan^> het is me neit gelukt )-:
<Ronnie> erkan^: kun je de inhoud van UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc op httppaste.ubuntu.com zetten
<Ronnie>  http://paste.ubuntu.com  *
<erkan^> effe opnieuw 4e stappen
<asfyxia> leoquant, even anders gedaan. Moest het programmaatje ook nog installeren, ingegeven, ik krijg nu een hele trits mogelijkheden. Welke moet ik kiezen?
<hannie> Waarmee open je Ubuetc.txt.asc?
<Ronnie> gedit
<leoquant> asfyxia, ?
<leoquant> welke?
<Ronnie> hannie: ofwel "texteditor"
<hannie> ok, het ging niet met snelmenu, maar wel met de hand in gedit
<asfyxia> ja leoquant?
<hannie> Klaar!
<hannie> he, he
<Ronnie> hannie: proficiat
<leoquant> asfyxia, welke mogelijkheden?
<erkan^> Ronnie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587487/
<leoquant> hannie, \o/
<asfyxia> Congratz, hannie ;-)
<Ronnie> erkan^: is dat UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc ?
<erkan^> gef, hannie , ik ben nog niet klaar
<hannie> Ik had een klein dom foutje gemaakt, de "f" in de bestandsnaam vergeten
<erkan^> ja Ronnie
<leoquant> ubuntrice
<asfyxia> -C, -T, -H en nog veel meer
<Ronnie> erkan^: verwijder dat bestand eens en voer het commando "gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt" openieuw uit
<leoquant> You need to tell Launchpad about your OpenPGP key(s) to be able to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct (and thus become an Ubuntero) and to build packages using HCT.
<hannie> Nu moet ik even de tekst die ik getekend heb lezen, ha, ha
<erkan^> ok
<leoquant> Die HCT?
<Ronnie> hannie: oops, vergeten te vermelden
<hannie> Ronnie, wat vergeten?
<Ronnie> dat het belangrijk is om deze door te lezen
<Ronnie> nu heb je iets toegestemd wat je totaal niet weet wat
<leoquant> asfyxia, heb je mail nu?
<asfyxia> leoquant, T voor text-like, H voor HTML like, wat enablingen, een hele rij
<Ronnie> erkan^: hoe vordert het?
<hannie> Je kunt hem altijd deactiveren
<asfyxia> leoquant, nog geen mail :-(
<Ronnie> hannie: klopt!
<leoquant> Ronnie, begon met: <Ronnie> De Code of Conduct (CoC) is een gedragscode. Deze gedragscode heeft betrekking op ons gedrag als leden van de Ubuntu-gemeenschap op ieder forum, mailinglijst, wiki, website, Internet Relay Chat (IRC)-kanaal, installatieparty, publieke samenkomst en privé-correspondentie. Ubuntu-bestuursorganen zijn uiteindelijk verantwoordelijk voor de Ubuntu-gemeenschapsraad en zullen bemiddelen bij
<leoquant> ieder geschil over het gedrag van een lid van de gem
<leoquant> <Ronnie> Kortweg: Wees attent, Wees respectvol, Sta open voor samenwerking, Wanneer we het niet eens worden, zullen we hulp van anderen inschakelen, Wanneer we twijfelen, zullen we hulp vragen, Houd rekening met anderen als u stopt.
<leoquant> dat is de kern
<erkan^> moet ik .txt.asc openen, Ronnie ?
<leoquant> asfyxia, ik zit vast
<erkan^> ik zag net twee bestanden ?
<asfyxia> voorarrest, leoquant ;-)
<Ronnie> erkan^: ja, is de eerste regel: -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<leoquant> asfyxia, ik probeer je te helpen via: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Ronnie> asfyxia: bij welke stap ben je?
<hannie> Ronnie, leoquant heel hartelijk dank voor de begeleiding
<Ronnie> graag gedaan hannie
<hannie> andere cursisten, veel succes
<leoquant> hannie, ga aan de wijn ツ
<leoquant> doeg!
<hannie> Tot ziens allemaal. Hannie gaat aan de wijn :)
<Ronnie> :D
<erkan^> maar het is nu gleukt, Ronnie
<leoquant> nu asfyxia  nog
<asfyxia> Ronnie, ik zit bij gpp --[fingerprint] met een trits mogelijkheden
<Ronnie> erkan^: super
<leoquant> en erkan^
<erkan^> ik heb .txt goepend en geplakt, maar ik had txt.asc moeten openen
<Ronnie> gefelicieerd ubuntero
<leoquant> erkan^, \o/
<Ronnie> asfyxia: staat de key al op de server?
<erkan^> daarna werd ik gevraagd welke programma moest ik openen, dan selecteer ik teksteditor, daarna heb k hele inhoud gekopieerd en naar lege veld van coc geplakt
<leoquant> Ronnie, hier gpg --fingerprint
<erkan^> wat is een ubuntero eigenlijk, Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> een Ubuntero is een persoon in de Ubuntu community welke zich houd aan de "Ubuntu Code of Conduct" (gedragsregels). Je kunt jezelf Ubuntero noemen wanneer je de Code Of Conduct ondertekend hebt en je er ook naar gedraagt.
<erkan^> kan je me zien dat ik hebt de coc ondertekdn?
<Ronnie> erkan^: ja
<erkan^> waar?
<erkan^> ik heb net gevonden
<erkan^> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<erkan^>     Yes
<Ronnie> asfyxia: staat de key al wel of nog niet op de keyserver?
<erkan^> erg bedankt, je hebt erg goed uitgelegd, Ronnie (-:
<Ronnie> :)
<leoquant> asfyxia, je moet inloggen in launchpad
<leoquant> en dan dat command doen
<erkan^> ik heb net email van lp ontvangt: Your Code of Conduct signature has been acknowledged
<erkan^> acknowledged ?
<leoquant> gpg --fingerprint 3984 FAAE 59D8 8050 8C80  BA90 0790 F8DB FECD A25D
<erkan^> dat betekend "erkend" (-:
<leoquant> ben je ingelogd?
<leoquant> uh: gpg --3984 FAAE 59D8 8050 8C80  BA90 0790 F8DB FECD A25D
<asfyxia> Ik ben nu de aanwijzingen van de link van leoquant aan het lezen. Misschien anders een andere keer doen?
<Ronnie> asfyxia: ik heb nu de tijd
<Ronnie> gpg --list-keys
<Ronnie> wat geeft dat commando
<asfyxia> Even een tweede pc aanzetten, ik switch me een ongeluk ;-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Zaterdag 02-04-11  2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Python voor beginners".| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/co
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Zaterdag 02-04-11  2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Python voor beginners".| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<leoquant> zo Ronnie
<asfyxia> Ronnie, ben je er nog?
<Ronnie> asfyxia: ja
<Ronnie> commandoline: weet jij iets over python threads ?
<Ronnie> commandoline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587442/
<Ronnie> asfyxia: gpg --list-keys
<asfyxia> Ok dan, ik ben even snel door die link van de Howto gevlooid. Sorry, maar ik moet ook nog een forum en LP bijhouden.
<Ronnie> ja, die LP is aardig druk met Dooitze en Vistuas
<asfyxia> Krijg ik het niet door de voordeur, dan maar door de tuindeur naar binnen
<asfyxia> Intussen snap ik dat het hem gaat om het gedeelte wat achter 'pub' staat
<Ronnie> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 <gedeelte achter pub>
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik heb python threads maar weinig gebruikt, maar ken de theorie... Ik zal even kijken.
<Ronnie> asfyxia: zonder de "2048R/"
<Ronnie> commandoline: ok, bedankt
<leoquant> Ronnie,  commandoline  asfyxia tot morgen (?) truste alvast
<asfyxia> ja, die had ik aldoor, dat is de karakterisering van de key
<asfyxia> truste leoquant
<Ronnie> truste leoquant
<asfyxia> invalid option met keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371?
<Ronnie> keyserver.ubuntu.com is genoeg zie ik
<asfyxia> ok, opnieuw... vind-ie weer niet ok
<Ronnie> error?
<asfyxia> nu keyserver internal error, commando was wel ok, komt de rook al uit die server na deze sessie? ;-)
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik heb gobject nooit gebruikt, dus ik kan je er niet mee helpen :(
<Ronnie> commandoline: toch bedankt
<asfyxia> Ronnie, volgens mij hebben ze inmiddels de server geblust, want hij is verstuurd...
<Ronnie> mooi!
<Ronnie> meld het maar zodra je tegen problemen aanloopt of klaar bent
<asfyxia> Wat wordt in de volgende stap bedoeld met "Key-ID"?
<Ronnie> KeyID?
<asfyxia> Ik moet mijn key exporteren (?). met gpg --export -a "Key-ID" > mykey.asc
<Ronnie> oh, nee dat is niet nodig
<Ronnie> op die manier zou je via een webpagina de key kunnen uploaden naar een server
<Ronnie> je kunt nu de fingerprint toevoegen op launchapd
<asfyxia> Even hoor
<asfyxia> Ronnie, de fingerprint of de key?
<Ronnie> asfyxia: fingerprint op launchapd zetten
<asfyxia> Ronnie, heb encrypted message gekregen. Helaas lees ik mijn mail direct op GMail. Ik probeer nu een txt-file te maken die ik kan encrypten via de terminal, wat is ook alweer het commando daarvoor? mk, mkfile, mkfi kloppen allemaal niet ;-)
<Ronnie> kate editor niet goed genoeg?
<Ronnie> gpg --decrypt filename
<asfyxia> Er zit geen Kate meer in 10.10, heb ik ook nooit mee gewerkt...
<asfyxia> Mi scusi, ik werk dat gedeelte uit op Mint9
<asfyxia> Gevonden ;-)
<asfyxia> Topdistro ;-)
<asfyxia> Alleen kan hij niet geopend worden, ook niet met sudo, iets met unsafe ownership
<asfyxia> Ronnie, ben je er nog?
<Ronnie> asfyxia: wat probeer je te openen?
<erkan^> Ronnie, ik wil ander keer meer aan je over gpg vragen.
<asfyxia> Ik heb de encrypted tekst in een .txt bestand gezet met Kate, dit daarna gesaved. Vervolgens met de terminal gpg -d launchpad.txt (zo had ik de file genoemd), en kan deze niet geopend worden.
<Ronnie> erkan^: is goed
<Ronnie> gpg --decrypt launchpad.txt
<Ronnie> ls -l launchpad.txt
<erkan^> (-:
<asfyxia> Ook dan, file-open error
<Ronnie> ls -l launchpad.txt
<Ronnie> of gewoon ls -l ?
<asfyxia> ah, ik zie het al
<UndiFineD> heh: http://pthree.org/2011/03/01/created-a-pgp-key-signing-policy/
<asfyxia> En nu 'no valid OpenPGP data found'. Hmm.
<asfyxia> Ondertussen komt de rook uit m'n oren van die samenzweringsdiscussie op die bug in LP
<Ronnie> asfyxia: ja, die samenzwerings discussie, erg leuk om van een afstandje te volgen, maar als je er midden in zit, kunnen ze zwaar irritant zij n
<Ronnie> asfyxia: heb je het geode deel uit de mail gekopieerd?
<asfyxia> Met name omdat de heren dit via Twitter onderling afspreken, en er wordt gigantische onzin verteld. Er is veeeeeel meer gebeurd.
<asfyxia> Ik heb het stuk tussen 'Begin PGP message' en 'end pgp message' gepakt, dus al die karakters met op het eind === en nog 4 karakters.
<asfyxia> Oh damn, ik snap het al [/sufferdmodus off]
<asfyxia> Op die pc heb ik geen key aangemaakt *ezelsoren opzetten doet*
<Ronnie>  tussen 'Begin PGP message' en 'end pgp message'  => VANAF - tot en MET
<Ronnie> asfyxia: je kunt dezelfde key kopeireren
<Ronnie> ik gebruik dezelfde key op elke computer
<asfyxia> Ronnie, zelfde melding, no valid open PGP data found
<Ronnie> asfyxia: zit de begin PGP message ook in dat bestand?
<asfyxia> LP mail had het over de tekst ertussen.
<asfyxia> Maar ik probeer het gewoon ;-)
<asfyxia> Weer hetzelfde helaas :-(
<Ronnie> asfyxia: zijn de keys op beide computers hetzelfde?
<Ronnie> zowel private als public?
<asfyxia> Nee Ronnie, op de pc net heb ik helemaal geen keys. Ik ben nu op mijn netbookje bezig, maar daar staan twee keys op. Zou dat het probleem kunnen zijn?
<Ronnie> op de pc waar je --decrypt uitvoert moet de key aanwezig zijn
<asfyxia> Heb ik gedaan
<Ronnie> en wat was de error?
<asfyxia> no valid openPGP data found.
<Ronnie> asfyxia: kun je de inhoud van het bestand op paste.ubuntu.com zettten?
<asfyxia> Hoe doe ik dat?
<Ronnie> bestand openen , alles selecteren, kopieren
<Ronnie> ga naar http://paste.ubuntu.com plak daar de tekst en submit
<Ronnie> plak de link in de chat
<RawChid> Zo, nog steeds aan het GPG-en :)
<asfyxia> aha, net zoiets als imageshack dus. Moment...
<asfyxia> Komt-ie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587544/
<asfyxia> 'Navond Rawchid trouwens ;-)
<UndiFineD> :)
<asfyxia> En UndiFineD ook natuurlijk... ;-)
<Ronnie> asfyxia: dat bestand ziet er goed uit
<Ronnie> ik weet ook zo niet wat er mis is
<asfyxia> Ja, dat leek mij ook. Maar, ik heb nu twee keys op mijn netbookje, waarvan er één verstuurd is. Hoe 'weet' gpg dan welke dee moet gebruiken,of vraag ik nu iets raars?
<RawChid> 'n 'n navond asfyxia :)
<RawChid> Goeie vraag
<asfyxia> Tenminste, ik probeer me even in de logica van de pc te verplaatsen...
<RawChid> Geen gekke vraag hoor.
<RawChid> Ik weet het antwoord ook niet
<RawChid> Maar ik denk dat GPG de sleutel altijd op een standaard plek opslaat. En die dan ook gebruikt.
<RawChid> Gok ik
<asfyxia> Klopt, als ik gpg --list-keys doe, staan er twee sleutels. Nu nog achterhalen hoe ik er ééntje weg kan halen...
<RawChid> gpg --help | grep rem
<RawChid> Maar ik denk dat de GUi makkelijker werkt voor dat soort dingen.
<asfyxia> Yeah, in dit geval niet, alles is gelukt via de terminal en ging best snel. Ik zou het hooguit nog eens via FF kunnen proberen, want ik werk nu met chromium.
<asfyxia> Ik heb trouwens geen 'pipe' symbool op dit toetsenbord
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig hier :P
<RawChid> Huh?
<RawChid> Wat moet je zonder pipe :S
<RawChid> Daar kan ik niet mee leven hoor :P
<RawChid> Dag Druifje
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kan ook niet zonder pijp leven RawChid :)
 * RawChid geeft MrChrisDruif een vuurtje
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks, maar doelde meer op rioolpijpen enzo :P
<RawChid> Oh :P
<RawChid> Daar heb ik ook wel iets voor
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, verras me :P
<asfyxia> Ik ga eens, morgen zoeken we verder. Truste allen
<MrChrisDruif> Zoeken? :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-31
<leoquant> hee ubuntero
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong: ping
<DooitzedeJong> heey
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong: hoe verwijder je leden van een launchpad team zonder dat het zichtbaar is dat ze weg zijn?
<leoquant> nu staat er een irritant: voormalige leden
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/+members#active
<leoquant> former members
<leoquant> die former members hoeven wat mij betreft niet zichtbaar
<leoquant> ok bedankt
<DooitzedeJong> Hoezo bedankt?
<DooitzedeJong>  Men moet gewoon niet op show alle members klikken
<DooitzedeJong> maar op active memebers
<leoquant> maar je ziet toch in de url dat ik op actieve members klik?
<leoquant> of komt dit omdat ik admin ben van de groep?
<leoquant> en de former members daarom zie?
<RawChid> WIe is former member dan?
<RawChid> Want ik kan dat volgens mij niet echt zien.
<RawChid> leoquant^
<OerHeks> als member zie ik ook geen former member.
<leoquant> dan kan ik als admin het enkel
<leoquant> formermembers zijn jan s, DooitzedeJong en nog iemand
<DooitzedeJong> huh?
<leoquant> grapje........doo
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<leoquant> hihi
<DooitzedeJong> Dat deed je gewoon om mij te pingen:P
<RawChid> Ik zie 27 members, en geen Jan
<OerHeks> goeie check
<leoquant> jan stedehouder was eerst lid. later heeft hij opgezegd
<OerHeks> Maik en Martend verlopen met 20 dagen.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> spannend
<leoquant> zal maik eens pingen/pm en via het forum
<leoquant> die zit in het kleine grut momenteel
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<leoquant> o/
<OerHeks> doeg doeg
<leoquant> OerHeks: is martend een IRC klant?
<OerHeks> ik ken de naam eerlijkgezegd niet.
<leoquant> goed, ga dat ook uitzoeken
<leoquant> ik dacht dat hij party's deed voor ubuntu-nl
<RawChid> Ze krijgen zelf toch mail dat hun membership verloopt?
<leoquant> kan mij vergissen
<leoquant> RawChid: ja
<RawChid> Martend heeft wel eens wat met vertalen gedaan
<RawChid> Meer weet ik niet
<leoquant> ah, bedankt
<RawChid> Ja, sinds dec 2010
<Ronnie> leoquant: wjt: i'm pretty much certain that IRC channel names are case insensitive, and that if libpurple doesn't think so it's buggy
<Ronnie> weet jij hier meer over
<leoquant> RawChid: men krijgt niet enkel enkel het standaard berichtje, ik doe het persoonlijk
<RawChid> Je bent te goed voor deze wereld leoquant
<leoquant> Ronnie: nee sorry
<leoquant> brb
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong: hoi
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> loopt de spanning al op bij je?
<leoquant> de verkiezingen?
<leoquant> :)
<DooitzedeJong> tja
<DooitzedeJong> Wel wat
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<leoquant> tis ook niet niks
<leoquant> al lijkt me je plan naar zuid afrika te gaan veel spannender
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<leoquant> en geweldig leuk ook
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet bezig met mijn GPO
<StefandeVries> En he is weer middag..
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag =)
<OerHeks> hoi Stefan
<StefandeVries> en, hoe gaat het met jullie vandaag?
<OerHeks> ik ben ongeduldig vandaag. en jij ?
<StefandeVries> Ik kom net terug van een uur muziekles en de leraren hebben me elk twintig minuten afgezeikt
<StefandeVries> Dus nu is het tijd voor een potje first person shooter tegen m'n vader en nog een paar anderen en dan hard oefenen zodat de leraren vlgende week/morgen niet meer zeuren
<OerHeks> first person shooter tegen je leraren ?
<StefandeVries> nee, samen met m'n vader en nog een paar anderen een potje OpenArena spelen om de frustraies van me af te schieten
<StefandeVries> Wees gerust, m'n leraren blijven heel=)
<OerHeks> hmm
<OerHeks> van leraren heb je er meer, dan vaders.
<StefandeVries> Ik speel met m'n vader, niet tegen m'n vader.  Vooralsnog:p
<OerHeks> sterkte.
<StefandeVries> dank je
<StefandeVries> welkom, hannie
<hannie> StefandeVries, hoi
<hannie> StefandeVries, mag ik weer iets vragen?
<StefandeVries> ga je gang
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587844/
<hannie> Ik heb even mijn brouwsel geplakt, nu de vraag:
<hannie> Het opslaan naar schijf is gelukt, maar keuze 1, toon adressen niet
<hannie> Ik heb het op 2 manieren geprobeerd, met een def en rechtstreeks
<hannie> Ik weet niet goed wat ik tussen () moet zetten
<StefandeVries> oké, verander in het blokje keuze == 1 'adressen' eens door 'mijnAB.adressen'
<hannie> ok
<StefandeVries> overal waar 'adressen' in dat blokje voorkomt dus even vervangen
<hannie> doe ik
<DooitzedeJong> Titel van GPO is   "IT les geven op de eigen school nog wel bij eigen leraren #epic #fail"
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> hannie, lukt dat?
<hannie> StefandeVries, ja, dat was het.
<StefandeVries> Begrijp je waarom het zo moet/
<StefandeVries> ?*
<commandoline> het verschil is dat 'mijnAB' het object is, en 'mijnAB.adressen' een property (eigenschap) van dat object.
<hannie> Nou, je ziet dat ik mijnAB in de def toon_mailadressen had staan
<hannie> en rechtstreeks had ik het geprobeerd met adressen
<hannie> Maar die moesten dus gecombineerd worden
<hannie> Het is nog wel een beetje trial and error
<hannie> Maar ik ben er wel trots op dat het wegschrijven naar schijf gelukt is
<StefandeVries> Als je het uiteindelijk maar werkend krijgt en snapt waarom het dan wel werkt :)
<hannie> Dat snappen moet nog komen
<hannie> Nu moet ik nog het laden van schijf gaan toevoegen
<hannie> StefandeVries, in deze regel: "file = open(filename, "w")" is 'file' groen
<hannie> Is file een interne opdracht?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<hannie> En moet dat altijd gevolgd worden door file.close?
<StefandeVries> Voor de zekerheid sluit je een bestand altijd als het niet meer bewerkt of gelezen hoeft te worden
<hannie> Is het een voordeel om i.p.v. file de variabele 'bestand' te gebruiken?
<StefandeVries> ja, de variabelenaam 'bestand' is ook heel duidelijk en geen interne opdracht. Dat lijkt me beter
<hannie> ok
<hannie> StefandeVries, laden, wegschrijven en per naam verwijderen is gelukt
<hannie> Nu moet ik nog proberen meerdere adresboeken te genereren.
<hannie> Dat wordt huiswerk voor morgen
<StefandeVries> Mooi zo, hannie =)
<hannie> ot moan (o.i.d.)
<StefandeVries> Fries heb ik nooit geleerd, maar; tot morgen ;)
<hannie> Er zitten ten slotte veel Friezen in deze ruimte ;)
<StefandeVries> die hebben #ubuntu-fry :P
<hannie> ja, die hebben hun eigen kluppie
<erkan^> (-:
<UndiFineD> o/
<leoquant> dus we zijn niet meer off. erkend door ubuntu als loCo
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik las het ook net
<leoquant> "we" ontwikkelen te weinig activiteiten
<Ronnie> jammer voor de CD's
<Ronnie> leoquant: dat komt wel goed
<leoquant> "we" doen geen fluit feitelijk
<leoquant> Ronnie: ik ben zeer woedend
<Ronnie> zodra mwanzo vernoemen (nu met de workshops), en komen 2 Jams aan
<leoquant> dat gaat over
<leoquant> Ronnie: klopt==> voorwaarts
<leoquant> Ronnie: ik heb geen inzicht hoe men beoordeelt, dat is wat me raakt
<leoquant> "we" zijn daar ook niet bij
<Ronnie> de beoordeling gaat volgens mij bijna alleen aan de hand van onze Reapproval pagina. Daarna dus de Reapproval meeting op IRC, wat resulteerde in een bugreport. De rest daarna is idd niet te vinden
<leoquant> Ronnie: dat laatste bedoel ik uiteraard
<leoquant> een o indruk, dus niet -1 of ronduit +1 is een -1 geworden
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek heeft nog 1 open plek nu?
<leoquant> <Extra slot> ? wat is dat
<leoquant> FOAD ping
<FOAD> Pong.
<leoquant> Heb jij interesse om de volgende IRC workshop: tips en trucs samen te presenteren?
<FOAD> Hmm, ja hoor.
<leoquant> Er ligt nog niets vast
<FOAD> Oké.
<leoquant> Over de inhoud
<leoquant> Dus dat zouden we tzt kunnen bespreken, en vastleggen?
<FOAD> Prima.
<leoquant> Wil je een link naar de wiki?
<FOAD> Doe maar even als je wilt.
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCvervolgcursus
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop de generale link naar alle workshops
<FOAD> 23/4, dat moet lukken.
<leoquant> Erg leuk, we hebben tijd genoeg lijkt me
<FOAD> Die 4e naam bij de inschrijvingen is triest. :(
<FOAD> sultan is niet meer onder ons.
<leoquant> Klopt FOAD
<leoquant> Ik heb hem overal weggehaald, behalve bij deze workshop.....:/
<FOAD> Oké.
<FOAD> Kan gebeuren.
<leoquant> Jawel, maar niet fraai. Ik spreek je nog.
<FOAD> Ok, prima.
<leoquant> Tot later allen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-01
<erkan^> leoquant, morgenavond kan ik niet bij python-workshop komen
<erkan^> wil je aan de meester doorgeven? :p
<MrChrisDruif> Is er morgenavond weer een python workshop?
<erkan^> ja, zie een topic
<erkan^> euh ik ga wel memoserv naar de meester sturen, leoquant (-:
<erkan^> batterij van bb is op
<leoquant> johanvd!
<leoquant> (hij slaapt toch dus)
<leoquant> erkan^, jammer. maar ik zal je excuseren morgen bij de workshop leiders
<leoquant> heb je verder alle workshops bijgewoond?
<leoquant> dan lees je de logs gewoon door toch?
<erkan^> 4 keer gleoof ik
<erkan^> niet alle workshops bijgewoond
<leoquant> ben je vanavond nog hier?
<leoquant> dan kun je het melden aan commandoline/stefandevries
<erkan^> ik heb net memoserv naar commandoline gestuurd
<leoquant> netjes van je
<erkan^> (-:
<leoquant> freenode is op de 1 april tour?
<erkan^> hoezo ?
<erkan^> morgenavond is het eerste keer voor mijn leven dat ik kom naar Sencity, leoquant (-:
<leoquant> Sencity?
<leoquant> wat is dat erkan^ ?
<erkan^> yep een discotheek
<leoquant> veel plezier daar!
<erkan^> :-D
<erkan^> Ronnie, ik heb een vraag over openPGP keys
<Ronnie> erkan^: vertel
<erkan^> wat kan ik met     3DE364AF  doen?
<Ronnie> je bedoeld met je keyid?
<Ronnie> kortweg: niet zo heel veel
<erkan^> okee
<Ronnie> je hebt de hele pgp-sleutel nodig om wat te kunnen doen
<Ronnie> je kunt bijvoorbeeld een bestand encrypten/decrypten, een mail ondertekenen of encrypten
<erkan^> encrypten = sleutelen ?
<Ronnie> ja, 'op slot zetten' of 'onleesbaar maken'
<leoquant> Ronnie, gebruik je het niet via je ubuntu.com mail?
<Ronnie> nee, ik gebruik nog geen mail signing
<Ronnie> het zou mijn vrienden alleen maar irriteren en vragen oproepen. ik heb eerljik gezegd ook geen om dat nu alleen voor mijn @ubunut.com in te stellen
<leoquant> ja voor derden heeft het geen zin
<leoquant> trouwens asphyxia is nog geen ubuntero. wat voor versie van ubuntu draait ze/hij eigenlijk?
<erkan^> wat kan je met @ubuntu.com doen?
<leoquant> (omdat het via de terminal moest)
<RawChid> Hij heeft voglens mij Kubuntu
<leoquant> kubuntu heeft een seahorse kloon
<leoquant> erkan^, communiceren met ubuntuklanten
<RawChid> Ik heb trouwens hetzelfde als Ronnie, dat signing enzo zou ik alleen gebruiken als het echt belangrijk is
<leoquant> KGPG is a simple, free, open source KDE frontend for gpg.
<leoquant> Kleopatra is another KDE frontend for gpg
<leoquant> RawChid, ik ben zo zielig dat 80% van mijn mail ubuntu gerelateerd is
<leoquant> en ik sign immer
<RawChid> Ik sign ook nooit
<leoquant> (omdat ik ooit dacht dat je elkaar kan "identificeren met die keys)
<RawChid> Behalve toen ik opdrachten per mail bij een paranoïde leraar moest inleveren
<leoquant> die wilde op die manier de bron identificeren ofzo?
<RawChid> Die wilde geen plain text over het netwerk
<leoquant> wow....
<RawChid> Moest dus encrypted
<RawChid> En eigenlijk ook gesigned, dat moest gewoon standaard vond hij
<UndiFineD> en dan zeker ook nog een pagina lange disclaimer ?
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> RawChid, doe je IT achtige opleiding?
<leoquant> een
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> En uh, specialisatie Security, dus tja :P
<RawChid> Dat vak ging ook over Privacy ;)
<erkan^> Bescherm je een computer tegen virussen, hackers en crackers, RawChid ? :P
<leoquant> wat voor "trends" signaleer je RawChid wat betreft security?
<RawChid> Euh, erg algemene vraag. Wat bedoel je precies leoquant
<leoquant> het lijkt mij zo mooi te signen (sudo/root/inlog) met een vingerafdruk bijv.?
<leoquant> biometrics dus
<RawChid> Dat kan toch al?
<RawChid> INloggen met vingerafdruk
<leoquant> via ubuntu/windows?
<RawChid> Ubuntu ja, of het komt in Natty
<RawChid> Ik ben het met vertalen al tegengekomen namelijk :P
<leoquant> nice
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Maar echt secure is dat in principe niet he
<RawChid> Want je laptop zit vol met jouw vingerafdrukken. En die kun je dus namaken
<RawChid> Maargoed, waar hebben we het over. Voor een huis- tuin- en keukenlaptop is dat prima
<leoquant> ja, en makkelijk
<leoquant> ubuntu is behoorlijk opgeschoten wat security betreft
<leoquant> redenerend vanaf de 5.10 versie
<erkan^> (-:
<leoquant> RawChid, ik bedoel ook beveiliging van internetbankieren.
<leoquant> zijn passwords nog voldoende veilig/random readers/etc
<leoquant> kun je uberhaupt nog veilig het internet op
<leoquant> wat is de overlap security/privacy?
<leoquant> ik was even op jacht naar: @april-fools/disqualified-but-thanksforplaying
<RawChid> Internetbankieren is wel redelijk veilig ja
<leoquant> mooi
<RawChid> Je hebt zeg maar 3 dingen
<RawChid> Wat je hebt, wie je bent, en wat je weet
<RawChid> En het veiligst is een combi van die dingen.
<RawChid> wachtwoord/pincode = wat je weet
<RawChid> pinpas = wat je hebt
<RawChid> vingerafdruk = wie je bent
<RawChid> Rabo gebruikt dus 2 dingen, pincode + pinpas
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Maargoed, elk systeem is te kraken. Het is alleen de vraag hoe moeilijk het is, en hoeveel tijd je nodig hebt
<leoquant> kansberekening? ツ
<RawChid> lol, in principe zijn het geen kansberekeningen :P
<RawChid> Oh wacht, ik snap wat je bedoelt
<RawChid> Ja
<leoquant> gelukkig
<RawChid> Je hebt gelijk
<leoquant> kijk in het casino zijn kaartentellers
<leoquant> die werken met kansberekeningen
<leoquant> maar moeten uren en uren /dagen spelen om een winst te maken
<leoquant> zie boek van tim krabbe
<leoquant> titel kwijt
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Een vriend vamme had zoiets met online black jack
<RawChid> Gegarandeerd winst ofzo
<leoquant> dus per uur verdienen die gasten het min. loon. gemiddeld
<RawChid> Omdat je bij elke storting een bepaald bedrag bonus kreeg.
<RawChid> Maar dan moest je precies volgens de regels spelen, en dan had je na 20 uur spelen uiteindelijk een paar tientjes winst ofzo
<leoquant> ja, kaaartentellers worden daarom geregistreerd bij casino's
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> via wiskunde/kansberekening en een ijzeren geheugen
<RawChid> Ja, het leven van Rainman gaat niet over rozen
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> enzo is het bij kraken van systemen dus ook
<leoquant> hoelang duurt het, met welke winstmarge
<leoquant> en mogelijke in hechtenis neming
<leoquant> ufw doet weer raar...:/
<leoquant> zit iemand bij pc extreme ofzo?
<erkan^> RawChid: wanneer tweede les --> wiki?
<RawChid> Er is geen tweede gepland
<MrChrisDruif> Tweede, wat wil je nog meer leren dan erkan^?
<erkan^> geen idee, ik moet nog kijken of ik kan een handleiding "Zoom" maken
<RawChid> erkan^, waar moet je naar kijken?
<erkan^> dat ik een handleiding van zoom op wiki kan zetten , ook plaatjes erbij
<RawChid> Dat kun jij
<RawChid> Begin maar met een pagina, met tekst
<RawChid> Als je vragen hebt, je weet me te vinden
<RawChid> Wat voor jou belangrijk is, is om de tekst te schrijven.
<RawChid> Het wiki-gedoe kan ik je mee helpen
<RawChid> Of iemand anders hier
<erkan^> ja, ik heb iemand ook nodig: redigeren
<RawChid> Komt wel goed
<RawChid> Gewoon beginnen
<erkan^> iemand kan mijn zinsbouw verbeteren
<erkan^> is goed
<Ronnie> is 1 april hier op het forum al levend?
<erkan^> ow, ik dacht dat vandaag is 2 april, Ronnie ? :P
<RawChid> Ja, het is ook 2 april
<MrChrisDruif> Je veter zit los?
<MrChrisDruif> In Australië zeker? ;)
<Ronnie> ow, even vastmaken, brb
<RawChid> En ik heb een !1april trigger :P
<MrChrisDruif> !1april
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Niet hier :P
<RawChid> Euh, niet hier, alleen in -offtopic :P
<Ronnie> oh, hij zit helemaal niet los :(
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: 1 april! :P
<Ronnie> :D
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif speelt vals, die heeft klittenbandschoenen aan
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Zie offtopic ;)
<RawChid> Ik zie dat je bent begonnen erkan^
<Ronnie> rawchid is watching you....
<erkan^> yes, but it is sub for my name (-:
<erkan^> *subtitle
<RawChid> Aha
<RawChid> Maakt niet zoveel uit. We kunnen het altijd nog verplaatsen
<erkan^> lol het is een proef
<RawChid> Daarom
<hannie> Even een algemene vraag: hoe lang blijft geplakte tekst op Ubuntu pastebin staan?
<commandoline> hannie: de laatste keer dat ik keek stond paste 1 er nog op
<commandoline> en dat is nog steeds zo :): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1/
<hannie> commandoline, ik wil het eigenlijk weten omdat ik mij afvraag of er wel zoveel ruimte is op de server
<commandoline> tekst neemt niet zoveel ruimte in beslag
<hannie> commandoline, dus plaksel #1 bestaat nog ;)
<RawChid> Ach, dat beetje tekst
<hannie> we zitten nu aan een half miljoen
<hannie> maar dat neemt idd weinig ruimte in
<RawChid> Bill Gates (1981): 640K ought to be enough for anybody
<RawChid> :P
<hannie> commandoline, mijn adresboek begint al vorm te krijgen ook al moet ik nog heel wat sleutelen
<commandoline> ok, leuk :)
<hannie> RawChid, mijn eerst pc had 64k geheugen
<hannie> en geen harde schijf
<RawChid> Kijk, dat was maar 1 tiende dus :)
<hannie> nu is 4GB standaard
<erkan^> RawChid: Dank voor de wijzigingen. Uw aandacht voor detail wordt gewaardeerd. <-- ik sanp niet
<erkan^> :/
<hannie> commandoline, wil je me een kleine tip geven over het volgende:
<hannie> Ik wil meerdere ab's baseren op het moeder-ab. Kan ik daarvoor een raw_input antwoord gebruiken?
<commandoline> dat kan
<commandoline> maar ik denk dat je iets meer naar het geheel moet kijken eerst:
<hannie> ok
<RawChid> erkan^... Aha
<commandoline> je hebt een programma, dat adressen beheert.
<commandoline> dat gebeurt in meerdere adresboeken
<hannie> ga door..
<commandoline> dat betekent dus dat je zodra het programma opstart, eerst een adresboek zal moeten kiezen
<erkan^> sorry ik snap nu al RawChid :p
<commandoline> vervolgens kun je dat adresboek aanpassen/opslaan/namen toevoegen/etc.
<commandoline> oja, en het sluiten
<hannie> ok, dus het is belangrijk wanneer je de vraag stelt
<commandoline> idd, het is belangrijk om door te hebben wat het programma wanneer moet doen.
<commandoline> wat je bijv. zou kunnen doen is een dictionary aanmaken, met daarin als keys de naam van het adresboek
<hannie> Goed, ik ga mijn hersenen pijnigen
<commandoline> en als values de Adresboek-objecten zelf
<hannie> commandoline, alvast bedankt voor de tips
<commandoline> graag gedaan, ik hoor het wel als je nog vragen hebt. :)
<hannie> oki
<erkan^> RawChid: waar kan ik een ***.png (afbeelding) in map van ubuntu-nl.org toevoegen?
<erkan^> ja, RawChid is gaan eten, en anderen ook denk ik :p
<MrChrisDruif> include bedoel je erkan^?
<erkan^> geen idee, wat is een include, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt het toch over wiki?
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> {{attachment:... .png}}
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad attachment
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon {{attachment:<naamdiejehetwilgeven.png}} en dan opslaan...daarna kan je op het plaatje klikken (plaatje is nog geen plaatje aangezien je die nog moet uploaden
<erkan^> oh ja, ik heb het gevonden
<erkan^> bijlages
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, dat vind ik ook wel prettig om te weten
<hannie> erkan^, je wil zeker je persoonlijke pagina verfraaien
<erkan^> geslaagd!
<erkan^> nee hoor, hannie
<hannie> wild guess
<erkan^> ik zou mijn persoonlijke pagina helemaal niet verfraaien, want mijn zinsbouw is erg lelijk :P hannie
<hannie> erkan^, als je wilt kan ik hem voor je nakijken
<erkan^> community/tmp/erkan/zoom
<erkan^> wellke code maak ik een regel (tegenovergestelde <br>, van html)
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> ik ga effe boodschappend eon
<erkan^> tot laters (-:
<hannie> dag
<erkan^> biw
<DooitzedeJong> HAllo
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Ik hoorde dat je je misschien terug ging trekken waarom?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong, volgens mij staat dat vrij duidelijk op de verkiezingssite: " Ik maak 1 voorbehoud wat betreft mijn kandidaatstelling voor de  gemeenschapsraad. Ik vind dat de leden uit minimaal 10 kandidaten moet  kunnen kiezen. Wanneer het aantal kandidaten onder de 10 aanmeldingen  blijft zal ik mijn kandidaatstelling terugtrekken voor de verkiezingen."
<StefandeVries> goedenavond
<RawChid> Ik zie 10 kandidaten...
<RawChid> Dag StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ow, excuses als ik ergens inbreek. .:\
<commandoline> RawChid: oh, zijn er nieuwe bijgekomen sinds ik de laatste keer keek? Even zien...
<StefandeVries> telefoon leeg en repetitie begint. tot later
<RawChid> Altijd die Stefan weer. Beetje midden in het gesprek invallen, en meepraten terwijl hij niet eens weet waar de klepel hangt.
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Ja, ik keek ook net pas commandoline
<RawChid> Tss, en dan ineens weggaan
<leoquant> commandoline, johanvd is er op het laatste moment bij gekomen
<leoquant> gister....
<commandoline> ok, dan ben jij dus ook kandidaat?
<RawChid> Dat is goed om te horen
<RawChid> Hmm, ik moet nog goed uitdenken wie ik hoeveel punten ga geven
<RawChid> Hey leoquant, zou jij mij niet trakteren op een biertje? *wink*
<leoquant> jullie stemmers doen jullie best maar, trouwens ik moet ook stemmen
<leoquant> over 6/8 uurtjes?
<erkan^> stemmen? :/
<DooitzedeJong> minder
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond weer
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-02
<Ronnie> ik ben vanmiddag niet online, kan iemand aan sense doorgeven, dat het stemmen op de site niet werkt
<Ronnie> http://ubuntunl.sensehofstede.nl/verkiezing/1/Ubuntu%20Nederland%20verkiezingen%202011/stem
<UndiFineD> Ronnie, beweerde dat ie om half acht niet kon stemmen, maar hier ging het prima
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> vreemd
<DooitzedeJong> Want bij mij werkte het niet gisteravond
<sense> UndiFineD: Het werkte eerst ook niet, maar ik heb het net opgelost.
<UndiFineD> dank
<UndiFineD> heh, ik was net mijn forum wachtwoord kwijt, en vergeten een vraag in te stellen
<UndiFineD> *paniek*
<UndiFineD> maar toch nog opgelost
<leoquant> sense het werkt nu
<sense> leoquant: mooi
<leoquant> maar na een tweede poging op =breng je stem uit= krijg geen melding
<leoquant> wel wanneer je boven in klikt op =stemmen=, dan volgt een bericht dat er reeds gestemd
<leoquant> is
<UndiFineD> het werkt, en niet slecht, ik vindt het toch erg goed dat jullie dit in zon korte tijd hebben kunnen maken
<leoquant> het is een goed systeem
<leoquant> goede manier, en goed vormgegeven
<leoquant> UndiFineD, het is een beetje de Ubuntu manier.
<sense> Er zitten inderdaad nog een paar dingen in die beter kunnen, maar mooi dat het werkt.
<UndiFineD> sense, zeker iets dat verspried moet worden voor de andere locos
<UndiFineD> s/ie/ei/
<sense> UndiFineD: Dat is iets waar we naar kunnen kijken na de verkiezingen.
<sense> maar het is al opensource!
<UndiFineD> :)
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien kun je ervoor zorgen dat als er gestemd is, dat er dan ook bij stemmen komt te staan dat het niet meer mogelijk is
<leoquant> bij stemmen gebeurt dat juist
<leoquant> bij breng je stem ui niet
<leoquant> (vandaag nieuw toetesenbord)
<leoquant> ken alleen 1 nick niet in het rijtje
<leoquant> weer een aanpassing sense?
<leoquant> goed job
<sense> leoquant: Waar?
<leoquant> breng stem uit: uit heeft reeds gestemd?
<leoquant> of was dat er al? ik kon in ieder geval dat eerder niet vinden
<sense> leoquant: Het moest er al zijn, maar het viel niet iedereen op.
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<leoquant> mooie webstek: http://openteacher.org/
<commandoline> leoquant: gemaakt door lordnoid, die heeft daar idd wel oog voor :)
<leoquant> jeetje die zou ik ook wel bij mzanzo willen hebben. echt strak!
<commandoline> hij heeft het wel wat druk geloof ik, maar je zou hem een keer kunnen vragen.
<leoquant> commandoline, dat zou kunnen, want hij zou "ons" veel kunnen leren
<leoquant> misschien een gastles/workshop
<commandoline> http://milanboers.nl/ is zijn persoonlijke website, en hij heeft er nog wel een aantal gemaakt dacht ik
<commandoline> even onder 'Projects' kijken daar
<leoquant> commandoline, aan de andere kant hebben "wij" als project hem niets te bieden.
<leoquant> maar even vragenbabbelen kan altijd
<leoquant> die jongen is een prof
<commandoline> nou, ik zou het even proberen, best kans dat hij wat erover wil vertellen :)
<leoquant> ik zag een irc kanaal
<leoquant> #openteacher
<commandoline> klopt, daar worden de plannen gemaakt voor OpenTeacher 3.0 door lordnoid, CasW en mij.
<leoquant> super
<StefandeVries> welkom DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo, bedankt
<commandoline> http://lists.debian.org/debian-edu/2011/03/msg00000.html
<commandoline> ho, verkeerde kanaal
<commandoline> sorry
<StefandeVries> lol
<commandoline> ik heb hier veel te veel openstaan :P
 * commandoline gaat nu eten, en is pas vlak voor de cursus terug.
<leoquant> commandoline, ok
<leoquant> eet ze
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<leoquant> hallo DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<StefandeVries> ik zit er klaar voor :)
<UndiFineD> o/
<StefandeVries> o/
<StefandeVries> helemaal gezond, deze keer =p
 * commandoline is gearriveerd :)
<commandoline> StefandeVries: mooi!
<FOAD> Zo.
<FOAD> Ik ben er weer klaar voor.
<FOAD> Het is weer zo ver. :)
<hannie> goedenavond allemaal
<StefandeVries> hallo
<leoquant> volgens mij wat meer volk
<MedUsaXIII56> Goeden avond (:
<leoquant> hi MedUsaXIII56
<leoquant> welkom
<FOAD> De 8e alweer.
<MedUsaXIII56> Gaat hard he
<FOAD> Echt.
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.KilZOISYC3j/latest
<FOAD> Ik begreep dat het Cugel niet was gelukt om de opdracht te maken.
<StefandeVries> Klopt, FOAD, daarom doet commandoline het nu zelf
<FOAD> Jammer, oké.
<hannie> waar zie ik dat nieuwe adresboek?
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.KilZOISYC3j/latest
<leoquant> hannie, gezien?
<leoquant> peewee22, <commandoline> welkom allemaal, we gaan vandaag verder met waar we vorige week ook al mee bezig waren: OOP
<leoquant> <commandoline> (Object Oriented Programming)
<leoquant> <commandoline> laten we beginnen met het huiswerk van de vorige keer bespreken
<leoquant> <commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.KilZOISYC3j/latest
<leoquant> <commandoline> het leek me goed om de uitwerking daarvan tijdens deze les te maken, omdat het toch een vrij ingewikkeld onderwerp is zoals jullie vorige les hebben gemerkt
<leoquant> <commandoline> de opdracht was om de door ons geschreven class te gaan gebruiken.
<hannie> elif keuze == 3:
<hannie> 		naamweg = raw_input("Welke naam moet weg?")
<hannie> 		mijnAB.verwijder(naamweg)
<hannie> Ik had dit
<hannie> mijnAB zelfde als Adresboek1
<hannie> Ik zie alleen adresboek1=adresboek(). Heb ik adresboek2 gemist?
<commandoline> hannie: opgelost?
<hannie> ik begrijp dat je er ter plekke iets bij typt
<commandoline> idd
<leoquant> iedereen "bij" mensen?
<CasW> commandoline, hier werkt 'ie
<leoquant> ok CasW
<hannie> ik had het in gedit gekpoieerd en had de bewerking dus gemist
<hannie> *gekopieerd
<FOAD> Check.
<FOAD> Ja.
<MedUsaXIII56> Ik snap het wel, maar hoe gebruik je dit programma nu precies ?
<hannie> Ik had:
<hannie> 	elif keuze == 4:
<hannie> 		mijnlocatie = raw_input("Geef de locatie en bestandsnaam op: ")
<hannie> # bijvoorbeeld: /home/hannie/ab.sjon
<hannie> 		mijnAB.opslaan(mijnlocatie)
<MedUsaXIII56> Ok, je moet dus zelf de raw inputs er in doen ? 2e vraag, we hebben geen functie aan gemaakt die alle adrssen laad zien of wel ?
<MedUsaXIII56> Ok, dan volg ik het nog, bedankt (:
<FOAD> Interessant.
<MedUsaXIII56> 1?:w:wq
<FOAD> Cool.
<MedUsaXIII56> Heel vet (:
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.KSz8svqakm4/latest
<commandoline> zwijgen is toestemmen?
<MedUsaXIII56> Jup
<FOAD> Ja.
<FOAD> Eigenschappen van een woord?
<hannie> Je zou dus eigenlijk eerst een ontwerp op papier moeten zetten?
<leoquant> raad is mooier
<commandoline> idd
<leoquant> gokken doe je op de kermis
<StefandeVries> en we willen jullie niet gokverslaafd maken =)
<leoquant> lol
<hannie> Moet je categorieën maken, b.v. 5-letter woorden enz.?
<CasW> Nee, je hebt de property lengte
<hannie> ok, begrepen
<hannie> waarom komen er tegelijk 2 fouten bij en niet 1?
<hannie> ok
<CasW> Dat hoeft niet, wat je nu doet bij index in xrange, je kan ook gewoon doen index in self._woord
<commandoline> nee, ik heb de index nodig
<CasW> Oké, je hebt gelijk
<hannie> een beetje, heeft nog bestudering nodig
<MedUsaXIII56> Ik denk er ook zo over
<hannie> die vragen verrijzen pas later :(
<hannie> wat houdt main in?
<hannie> ingenieus
<hannie> en dan moet Barbertje nog getekend worden
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hannie :)
<MedUsaXIII56> tot volgende week, en weer bedankt
<Cugel> Dag commandoline en bedankt
<commandoline> graag gedaan
<peewee22> Ook van mij: bedankt!
<hannie> wederom bedankt. En NIET bedankt voor de moeilijke opdracht ;)
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, hoi
<Cugel> Ach, een simpele GUI, geen probleem toch hannie.
<hannie> Cugel, ik ben benieuwd wat jij er van maakt
<commandoline> wat, ook al *Graphical* (User Interface), Cugel?
<commandoline> degene met de mooiste oplossing mag die laten zien, volgende week in de les ;)
<hannie> ok, tot de volgende week allemaal. En veel succes.
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Je had toch feedback gevraagd over je wiki pagina? :)
<hannie> mr
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, dat is een poosje geleden ja
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik was benieuwd of het overzichtelijk en informatief genoeg was
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, had niet echt de mogelijkheid gehad met je te praten sinds dat je het vroeg :)
<hannie> kritiek is welkom
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vroeg me twee dingen af (en dat is zonder naar de inhoud echt te kijken): waarom heb je geen <<TableOfContents(<cijfer>)>> erin staan en waarom is hij in het Engels? :D
<hannie> antwoord op vraag 2: omdat ik deel uitmaak van een internationale gemeenschap
<CasW> Degene met de mooiste oplossing... PyQt4 + PyGame, dat werkte toch?
<CasW> ;)
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, voor zo een klein stukje tekst is denk ik geen inhoudsopgave nodig
<hannie> misschien wel als ik meer aan mijn pagina ga toevoegen
<hannie> Ik heb gisteren je tip over invoegen van een afbeelding gekopieerd
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Je kan ook twee wiki's aanmaken? Ik heb ga ook twee wiki's maken, een voor LoCo en een voor internationaal
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, die {{attachment|name.png}}?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, dat is een hele goede tip.
<UndiFineD> dank commandoline
<commandoline> ah, UndiFineD, ik wist niet dat jij ook meedeed, leuk!
<hannie> +1, en ook StefandeVries en leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb op het moment alleen een internationale op wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif , de LoCo kan ik niet aanmaken xD
<StefandeVries> graag gedaan, ha
<StefandeVries> hannie*
<UndiFineD> commandoline, nou, half, zaterdag avond is altijd druk gepland, maar ik volg het altijd
<commandoline> leuk om het dan toch zo eens te horen :)
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, vraag het aan Cees of Rachid
<commandoline> en als je vragen hebt, dan weet je StefandeVries en mij te vinden :)
<MrChrisDruif> En hannie: voor een kleine lijkt het overbodig, maar naar mate hij meer gevuld raakt, is het wel overzichtelijker. En door het gelijk toe te voegen bij een kleine, kan je het niet meer vergeten als hij "ineens" groot is
<leoquant> commandoline, en StefandeVries erg bedankt voor de mooie/leuke les
<leoquant> ik ga nu, tot morgen!
<commandoline> tot morgen, leoquant
<StefandeVries> tot morgen!
<commandoline> te laat :(
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik ga het morgen doen. Bedankt voor je feedback
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Ik had wel eens iets gevraagd over mijn eigen wiki pagina...nog niet echt reactie op gehad, alleen RawChid had ik er wel eens over gehoord/mee bezig geweest voor zover ik weet
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan hannie :)
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, als je de wiki-workshop van rachid had meegedaan had je hem al
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<hannie> *met
<MrChrisDruif> Toen had ik andere bezigheden helaas :)
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, was het een leuk feestje in DH?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, wanneer was die wiki-workshop?
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer
<StefandeVries> tot morgen!
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao StefandeVries
<hannie> vorige week, zie mwanzo workshops
<hannie> Je kunt de log nog nalezen
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, had de log net nog openstaan in Chromium op m'n moeder laptop
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, op dinsdagavond heb ik gewoon muziek :)
<hannie> ok, ik ga nu even luieren. tot de volgende keer.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, Cees of RawChid: jullie konden dus een persoonlijke wiki pagina aanmaken?
<Cees> MrChrisDruif, kan ik je daarmee helpen?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zou kunnen, ik kan namelijk nog steeds niet m'n eigen wiki pagina aanpassen/aanmaken
<Cees> Heb je wel een wiki account op de loco wiki
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntu-nl.org bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, account, ja :)
<Cees> Zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MrChrisDruif
<Cees> Beantwoord dat je vraag?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> Gelijk ff me internationale wiki erheen gekopieerd en zal die waarschijnlijk morgen ff vertalen naar Nederlands en updaten
<Cees> je kan ook een Nederlandstalige pagina op de LoCo maken met een verwijzing naar https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MrChrisDruif, it's up to you!
<Cees> Vele mogelijkheden :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb voorlopen als placeholder even me internationale erop gezet zodat er in ieder geval IETS te lezen valt :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ga een andere keer (vanavond/morgen) kijken wat ik er nou precies op de LoCo versie ga zetten
<MrChrisDruif> En ik heb hem trouwens op wiki.ubuntu.com staan hoor :P
<Cees> Ok, ik kwam de edubuntu versie tegen. :)
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay.....staat dus OOK op edubuntu :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wordt schijnbaar gesynced tussen beide, weer wat geleerd :D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-03
 * StefandeVries gaapt
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, commandoline
<commandoline> goedemorgen, StefandeVries
<leoquant> morgen mensen
<commandoline> morgen leoquant
<leoquant> commandoline, ik heb gesproken met lordnoid. En hem enkel attent gemaakt op mwanzo. hij lijkt mij druk genoeg, al heb ik hem min of meer ook uitgenodigd voor het team
<commandoline> ok, dan ben ik benieuwd.
<leoquant> kijk ik hoop dat hij joined natuurlijk.
<commandoline> momenteel is hij iig niet online, dus dat wordt even afwachten.
<leoquant> verder waren er gister weer wat meer cursisten vond ik. En hannie is erg fanatiek zeg. die heeft geen cursus gemist
<commandoline> ja, en dan was erkan^ er nog niet eens
<commandoline> het blijft nu op z'n minst stabiel qua deelnemers, en dat vind ik heel wat voor zoiets :)
<leoquant> klopt, tjibbe wil ook heel graag, maar kan niet altijd
<commandoline> nou ja, daarvoor hebben we de logs
<commandoline> da's wel echt ideaal aan IRC.
<leoquant> commandoline, +1 dat is zeker een prestatie
<leoquant> FOAD, heeft ook geen les gemist trouwens
<Cugel> Ik ook niet, maar ik lees de logs meestal later pas door.
<leoquant> ja jij bent er ook altijd idd
<commandoline> StefandeVries en ik hebben het trouwens ook gehad over wat we nog allemaal willen behandelen.
<commandoline> we hebben iig nog één les hierna nodig voor OOP afmaken.
<leoquant> volgende week? de 11 de?
<commandoline> de 9e lijkt me?
<leoquant> oei ja:/
<commandoline> 11e is vergadering v. mwanzo
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> die houd ik vrij, hoor. :)
<leoquant> en daarna nog plannen? hoe vaag ook?
<commandoline> ik denk iig nog 2x
<commandoline> er zijn nl. nog een hoop interessante modules
<commandoline> (neem iig één les)
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> en daarna moet ik nog wat (relatief simpele) dingen uitleggen als bestanden gebruiken en 'exceptions'
<commandoline> maar het kan best dat het toch wat uitloopt, bijv. als we nog een les willen besteden aan een praktijkvoorbeeld.
<leoquant> commandoline, heb je al nagedacht over het volgende:
<leoquant> stel je wil weer een cursus geven, laten we zeggen volgend seizoen
<leoquant> hoe pakken "we" het thema programmeren dan op
<commandoline> hmm, ik zou zeggen dat het maken van een grafische interface interessant is
<leoquant> want je hebt nu een groep gevorde leerlingen
<commandoline> dan kan je écht meewerken aan een project als bijv. OpenTeacher, dat kan aan het eind van deze cursus ook wel, maar dan vereist het nog wel veel zelfstudie.
<leoquant> en een groep die weer alles nog moet leren
<leoquant> (typo)
<leoquant> commandoline, dat is en sterke: doorspelen naar bestaande projecten
<leoquant> e
<commandoline> het voordeel voor die projecten is dat ze meer ontwikkelaars hebben.
<leoquant> precies
<commandoline> maar, in de praktijk kan het leiders v/h project wel eens meer tijd kosten, dat heb ik ook bij OT meegemaakt
<leoquant> commandoline, ja
<commandoline> aan de andere kant vind ik dat de moeite waard, dus als er mensen mee willen werken aan OT, is dat geen probleem :)
<leoquant> dat is een geweldige oplossing
<commandoline> verder is een cursus Django misschien ook leuk als vervolg
<leoquant> jfl, openteacher
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> commandoline, luister
<leoquant> ik hoorde dat  lernid weer is opgepikt
<leoquant> jaja
<commandoline> oh, dat is goed nieuws :)
<leoquant> nog informeel allemaal
<leoquant> maar men is bezig, al mag ik er niets over zeggen nog.
<leoquant> maar als de groep actief wordt, kunnen daar ook mensen in participeren
<leoquant> verder heeft Ronnie hulp nodig
<commandoline> ja, lijkt me ook een goed voorbeeld.
<commandoline> waarmee?
<leoquant> voor het ontwikkelen van de nieuwe site
<leoquant> vormgeving
<commandoline> oh, bij JFL bedoel je dus?
<commandoline> oh, ubuntu-nl forum
<commandoline> idd
<leoquant> nee , nieuw forum thema
<leoquant> ja ツ
<leoquant> kijk dat gaat niet alleen
<commandoline> ik heb het wel eens overwogen, maar ik heb al wat te veel projecten heb ik het idee :P
<leoquant> commandoline, jij doet al veel/erg veel
<commandoline> maar daar zou een websitebouwcursus bij aan kunnen sluiten?
<leoquant> maar ik zou wat kunnen rondneuzen
<leoquant> commandoline, idd
<commandoline> lordnoid lijkt me idd een goede kandidaat daarvoor
<commandoline> als hij wil
<leoquant> ik denk dat we doorgewinterde irc ers nodig hebben die weten meer wat er speelt binnen die gemeenschap, en weten ook wie de skills hebben
<leoquant> mensen zoals Cugel  en FOAD  weten meer van mogelijke talenten
<commandoline> lijkt me een goed idee idd :)
<leoquant> ik heb ik het gekke idee dat de exacten/programmeurs meer van irc gebruik dan van het forum ツ
<commandoline> wat misschien ook nog de moeite waard is is om aan het eind van een cursus die samen te vatten zodat die makkelijk nog een keer te geven is/te volgen is door mensen zelf.
<leoquant> +1
<commandoline> hé, ik heb een alphaprofiel hoor ;)
<leoquant> echt? :P
<leoquant> nou. je kunt je vergissen nietwaar?
<commandoline> ja, Cultuur en Maatschappij, hoewel ik er wel vakken bij heb gestopt zodat ik informatica kan doen, dat dan weer wel
<commandoline> geen probleem :)
<commandoline> nadeel van dat samenvatten is trouwens wel dat het tijd kost
<commandoline> maar de huidige wikipagina kan wel dienen als basis.
<commandoline> (even uitgaande van de pythoncursus als voorbeeld)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> mijn plan was een geweldige samenvatting te schrijven
<leoquant> maar ik heb er geen tijd voor...
<leoquant> (in pdf formaat)
<commandoline> misschien dat één van de cursisten dat wil doen (deels)
<commandoline> nou ja, gewoon de irc stukken kopieren en overzichtelijk neerzetten is al een mooi begin :)
<commandoline> zeg maar wat emiel destijds heeft gedaan
<leoquant> ja, ik zal op zoek gaan naar bekwaam iemand ツ
<leoquant> klopt zoals emiel
<leoquant> furioza wil ook wel wat doen
<leoquant> dat is een forumganger
<leoquant> ik zal jullie even inplannen
<leoquant> voor volgende week
<StefandeVries> verdorie, heb ik de conversatie gemist..
<commandoline> leoquant: graag
<commandoline> trouwens, moet een deel van wat we besproken hebben niet terugkomen in de vergadering?
<leoquant> commandoline, ja
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Zaterdag 09-04-11  2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Python voor beginners".| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: kan je het teruglezen?
<commandoline> anders zijn de logs misschien al up-to-date
<commandoline> maar dan moet je net geluk hebben...
<StefandeVries> ik kan het teruglezen ja
<StefandeVries> Maar heel veel is er ook niet gezegd
<commandoline> ok :)
<StefandeVries> ik ben het er wel mee eens dat we misschien een samenvattend document moeten maken
<leoquant> ja, door een extern iemand geschreven, dat is teveel werk voor jullie
<leoquant> (vind ik)
<commandoline> het makkelijkst is misschien een wikipagina daarvoor
<commandoline> dan zien we vanzelf wel of het dan wel of niet afkomt.
<StefandeVries> En dan één les per cursist
<commandoline> als ze dat willen doen
<StefandeVries> En de rest zelf doen of laten doen door iemand van documentatieteam, als zij dat willen
<leoquant> ja, al zou een eindverslag voor de start van volgend seizoen super zijn
<StefandeVries> anders doen we het zelf
<leoquant> er zitten in het team voortreffelijke notulisten/schrijvers
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> : laacque bijvoorbeeld
<leoquant> hallo DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> wutnubu ook
<StefandeVries> Ik zou het wel willen, maar ben redelijk druk. Denk dat het eerder af is, als iemand anders het maakt
<commandoline> daarom zou ik het dus ook op een wiki plaatsen
<commandoline> dan kan iedereen die (even) tijd heeft een stukje samenvatten
<leoquant> StefandeVries, uitkijken met teveel doen hoor, andere leden activeren is key
<StefandeVries> en zelf actief blijven ook
<leoquant> wacht
<leoquant> ik vraag een aantal leden eerst ok?
<commandoline> leoquant: prima
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ?
<StefandeVries> ik vind 't best
<leoquant> dan geef ik even mij arm wat rust
<leoquant> tot later
<commandoline> doei
<StefandeVries> doeidoei, leoquant
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ik ben nu eerst even met OT bezig (settings dialog), daarna zal ik even de wiki bijwerken zodat de logs daarop staan...
<commandoline> tenzij jij dat wil doen?
 * leoquant is koffie doen...:P
<StefandeVries> commandoline: nou..ik zit nu voor de piano in de kerk, dus ik kan nu niet veel doen :P
<commandoline> oh, ok :P
<Cugel> Speel het Mario-thema als tussenspel. Wordt altijd gewaardeerd.
<commandoline> Cugel: ?
<StefandeVries> Ik was al begonnen met Nightwish voor de dienst begon
<StefandeVries> En zometeen moet ik ff naar het orgel lopen..m'n vader is ziek dus ik moet invallen...
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zet hem op, go! ツ
<StefandeVries> Done
<StefandeVries> En nu ben ik moe
<StefandeVries> Ellendige voetpartij
<StefandeVries> afgelopen :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline: al bezig aan de wiki?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: nee, met de advanced knop van OT :P
<StefandeVries> Da's ook leuk :P
<StefandeVries> hallo DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo alweer
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> tsja..:P
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nu weer volledig aanwezig :P
<commandoline> ok, en ik zal nu die wiki even doen (advanced knop werkt eindelijk, QTabWidget.setCornerWidget() deed vreemd...)
<leoquant> commandoline, wiki is bijgewerkt, enkel inhoudelijk (wat de lessen betreft) niet
<commandoline> ok, en dat wilde ik juist even doen.
<leoquant> vergadering 11 april is ook bijgewerkt
<UndiFineD> 11 april ?
<UndiFineD> mis ik iets ?
<leoquant> verder zijn leden gevraagd de lessen in .pdf te zetten
<UndiFineD> goed plan :)
<leoquant> . |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> zie topic
<erkan^> lligt aan het openPGP : Er is een serverfout opgetreden. Je e-mail is niet verzonden. (#103)
<erkan^>  .. Ronnie  ?
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ?
<UndiFineD> ah zo
<leoquant> erkan^, Ronnie ligt nog op 1 oor (gok ik)
<UndiFineD> erkan^, die fout heb ik nog nooit gezien
<leoquant> kun je vertellen wat je wil met pgp?
<leoquant> gebruik je thunderbird?
<leoquant> enigmail?
<erkan^> ik heb openPGP in mijn computer opgeslagen. ik wilde andere e-mailaccount via Webmail (www.gmail.com) naar iemand sturen
<erkan^> nee via web
<erkan^> en ik ben nu ook op Joli OS
<leoquant> ja?
<leoquant> vertel
<erkan^> http://groups.google.com/group/Gmail-Help-Discussion-NL/browse_thread/thread/a3fc85e1ffd809aa/d407ca2ffdc6d0cd?pli=1
<erkan^> denk da tligt niet aan openPGP
<leoquant> erkan^, je had dit al eens besproken met Ronnie ?
<erkan^> waarvoor?
<leoquant> erkan^> lligt aan het openPGP : Er is een serverfout opgetreden. Je e-mail is niet verzonden. (#103)
<leoquant> erkan^>  .. Ronnie  ?
<leoquant> vandaar dat ik denk dat je het met hem had besproken
<leoquant> ook omdat je met de deur in huis valt
<erkan^> nee, ik was onzeker of het ligt aan openPGP, daarom riep ik Ronnie. volgens me is ie er niet leoquant
<leoquant> nee, ik zou even wachten erkan^ hij weet er veel van
<erkan^> het is nu probleem opgelost, leoquant
<erkan^> het ligt echt niet aan openpgp blijkbaar
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> wiki van de pythoncursus is bijgewerkt
<erkan^> ja, ik zag net een melding van de email, commandoline
<StefandeVries> dank je, commandoline
<leoquant> commandoline, top
<commandoline> tegen het mailsysteem van de wiki kan ik niet op :P
<leoquant> lol
<erkan^> :p
<leoquant> erkan^, knows best
<erkan^> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/02/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html
<commandoline> wat is er met die link, erkan^?
<erkan^> Ik ben die log aan het lezen van gisteravond
<leoquant> mooi toch die logs in html
<erkan^> yep, ik heb net die gekopieerd en naar lo writer geplakt, handig he
<erkan^> daarna heb ik die als PDF opgeslagen :p
<erkan^> eerste paginanummers toevoegen
<leoquant> erkan^, is er/bestaat er ook een .pdf converter die .odt/html in .pdf zet?
<erkan^> voor odt in pdf ja, maar voor html weet ik niet. ik ga effe kijken
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> erkan^, ben wel ff weg nu.....
<leoquant> later weer
<StefandeVries> leoquant: LibreOffice en Openoffice ondersteunen als het goed is standaard pdf-exporteren
<commandoline> en exporteren van html naar pdf kan ook wel, maar je moet wel een pdf printer hebben dan
<commandoline> bijv.
<erkan^> ik heb log op LO HTML geplakt en als .pdf opgeslagen en ik heb .pdf geopend, het ziet prima, alleen weet ik niet echt of het is mogelijk om paginanummres toevoegen, leoquant
<erkan^> pdf printer?
<commandoline> erkan^: je kan in LO (iig in OO.o) paginanummers toevoegen op de volgende manier:
<commandoline> erkan^: niet nodig als je LO gebruikt
<erkan^> iig?
<commandoline> in ieder geval
<commandoline> Invoegen > Voettekst > Standaard
<commandoline> en dan:
<commandoline> Invoegen > Velden > Paginanummer
<commandoline> evt. kun je 'm nog centreren als je dat wilt via de gebruikelijke knop
<erkan^> ja, dat weet ik. maar bij lo html hebben ze niet volgens me
<erkan^> invoegen > voettekst > standaard heeft lo writer wel, maar lo html niet
<commandoline> ok :(
<erkan^> hoi meneer MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai erkan^
<erkan^> gpg: opvragen sleutel 594EADD0 van hkp sleutelserver pgpkeys.mit.edu
<erkan^> gpg: sleutel 594EADD0: publieke sleutel “Ronnie van den Crommenacker (No Comments) <peter.puk@gmail.com>” geimporteerd
<erkan^> gpg: Totaal aantal verwerkt: 1
<erkan^> gpg:               Geimporteerd: 1
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> sorry
<Cugel> Hij is helemaal bang geworden.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai erkan^, wat ben je aan het proberen?
<erkan^> ik wilde prive bij Ronnie plakken, maar ik deed hier perongelukk te zetten )-: das privacy van hem, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm, dat is vervelend.
<erkan^> ja, erg balen :@, stom van mij !
<Cugel> Ach die key staat gewoon op zijn pagina.
<StefandeVries> goedeavond Doo
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong:*
<DooitzedeJong> hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Dat was wel een hele grote fout Stefande
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> jaja..:P
<StefandeVries> Verget de Tab in te drukken
<StefandeVries> -a-*
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hee goedemiddag
<leoquant> avond
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-27
<Idroy> ey oh
<timo^> hoi Idroy
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy :)
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> hmmm, me ssd lijkt kapot te zijn. naja maar opsturen naar ocz lijkt me.....
<Idroy> zit nu in windows 8, heel erg wennen is het
<timo^> Het is wel een van de stabielere versies
<timo^> beter dan Windows 7 m.i.
<timo^> maar slechter dan W2000 of XP
<Idroy> ik vind windows 7 beter, werkt bij mij super stabiel, nooit problemen mee gehad.
<leoquant> #ubuntu-nl-raad
<Idroy> vind eht design er nog best wel nice uit zien trouwens, weer lekker vierkante schermen :D
<timo^> leoquant: hoi! En wat is er daar te zien/doen/whatever?
<leoquant> timo^: waar?
<leoquant> raad?
<timo^> [16:00] <leoquant> #ubuntu-nl-raad
<timo^> ja
<leoquant> ik krijg mail over xubuntu testers toestanden
<leoquant> raar gedoe
<timo^> oh ja, ik ook
<timo^> (ik ben ook geabonneerd op de lijst)
<leoquant> no big deal
<leoquant> maar iets zet een team op prposed
<timo^> ik begrijp eruit dat iemand (per ongeluk) of een bug de hele tijd ervoor zorgt dat RawChid aanvragen krijgt of ubuntu-nl stemgerechtigden lid wil worden van Xubuntu-Testers
<leoquant> als dit blijft meld ik me bij #launchpad
<leoquant> :)
 * RawChid voelt zich gepingd
<RawChid> Goede middag allen
<RawChid> Ja, ik krijg daar mails over. Ben ik de enige stemgerechtigde die daar mails over krijgt?
<RawChid> timo^^
<RawChid> Dag leoquant trouwens!!
<leoquant> hoi RawChid
<leoquant> !
<leoquant> RawChid:  iedereen krijgt mails afaik
<timo^> dag RawChid, wat is er aan het handje?
<timo^> :P
<RawChid> Niets bijzonders
<RawChid> Jij begon!
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, zou je me die logo´s nog in een .zip kunnen sturen? Kan ze dan ook in Windows openen, aangezien ik nu alleen nog maar windows 8 heb (ssd met Ubuntu en win7 erop, is kapot gegaan)
<RawChid> Werkt 7zip niet met bijna alles?
<RawChid> (is gratis)
<Idroy> jawel, alleen geeft ie ook een error aan, dat een file ¨broken¨ is
<RawChid> Ah :)
<Idroy> ik download hem nog wel een keer van de mail af, kijken of ie dan wel werkt
<Idroy> naja nu paklt ie hem wel
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, laat maar
<MrChrisDruif> ff md5sum doen ;-)
<Idroy> ach ja, het is gelukt
<Idroy> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<Idroy> zo, ik ga eten
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> -quit
<Idroy> -quit
<Idroy> woops
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-28
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, wat wil je eigenlijk bij de sponsor logo´s hebben staan? ¨Sponsoren:¨ of zoiets van, ¨deze flyer is gesponsord door¨, of ¨deze flyer is mede mogelijk gemaakt door:¨
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Deze flyer is mede mogelijk gemaakt door: zou ik de beste tekst vinden. Maar als er geen ruimte is voor tekst, dan hoeft er wat mij betreft helemaal geen tekst bij.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, lukt het met het plaatsen van de logo's?
<Idroy> ja, het plaatsen gaat prima
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Want er zitten een logo bij met nogal een vreemde afmeting.. erg langgerekt.
<Idroy> ja klopt
<Idroy> en twee waren ook nog .jpg´s...
<Idroy> en eentje daarvan had ook nog wat artifacts, maar gelukkig kan je dat niet meer zien
<Idroy> naja
<Idroy> ben er zo weer
<Idroy> ben ik weer
<Idroy> lijkt mij het mooiste om die sponsoren op de achterkant te hebben, alleen aangezien er een paar van die logo´s niet helemaal mooi zijn op dat grijzige achtergrond, heb ik dat stuk wit gemaakt
<Idroy> maar dan lijkt de achterkant, op het eerste gezicht de voorkant
<Idroy> hmmm, heb nu de sponsoren op de voorkant, ik snij even de flyer eruit, ben benieuwd hoe  dat eruit ziet
<Idroy> hmmm ziet er wel nice uit
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, zie forum, heb hem gepost, ik ga nu eten
<Idroy> cya later
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, je hebt gelijk dat ene logo is echt huge
<StefandeVries> !#ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> Dat dacht ik al.
<MichaelTel> Wat?
<StefandeVries> !mwanzoband
<StefandeVries> Nope. :p
<timo^> ping
<StefandeVries> pong
<timo^> ping
<timo^> *smash*
<MichaelTel> !#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<OerHeks> ¡omdraaien
<MichaelTel> dan zie ik de monitor niet
<timo^> !bak banaan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, zou je de logo's nog een tikkeltje kleiner kunnen maken? Net iets meer witruimte er tussen?
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ja dat zou kunnen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan doet het wat minder 'vol' aan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lege ruimte is vaak net zo belangrijk als gevulde ruimte in designs.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En laten we wel wezen, die logo's zijn niet het mooiste onderdeel van de flyer. ;)
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> Is misschien een stomme vraag hoor.... maar als die dingen gedrukt zijn enzo, zou er dan eentje naar mij toe opgestuurd kunnen worden?
<Idroy> Ik heb de logo´s nu wat kleiner gemaalt: http://ubuntuone.com/6GXHviNWjDyz4OLWt1N4x7
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, natuurlijk, wel meer dan één. :D
<Idroy> :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zit nog te broeien op een leuke actie ook met die flyers.
<Idroy> ah ja, ze zijn ook heel erg algemeen, dus als het maar iets met Ubuntu te maken heeft, kan je ze al wel verspreiden :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lijkt me leuk als mensen een pakketje kunnen bestellen om in de buurt in de bus te gooien. Met dan geprint erop dat voor een demonstratie men bij huisnr. xx kan aanbellen. (of een mail natuurlijk ;)). Vervolgens van iedereen die in zijn straat van die dingen in de bus heeft gegooid bijhouden hoeveel mensen er op gereageerd hebben, en hoeveel mensen een demo hebben gezien. Dat mooi op google maps weergeven oid. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een soort viral actie.
<Idroy> oh ja
<timo^> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik zou het ook wel leuk vinden een paar van die flyers te hebben, wellicht idd in de bus, in de stad, in de straat.... En... Op school!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ook bijhouden of er installaties zijn gedaan, nieuwe Ubuntu gebruikers e.d.
<Idroy> dat is ook best wel leuk idee
<Thomas_de_Graaff> timo^, we zullen tzt als ze af zijn waarschijnlijk een bestelformuliertje oid. op de website zetten.
<timo^> ok
<timo^> *oké :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is wel leuk om zulke data bij te houden. Stel dat blijkt dat wanneer je 25 flyers bij je in de straat in de bus gooit, dat dat 2 nieuwe Ubuntu gebruikers oplevert, en we hebben heel wat leden die in een straat wonen.. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat zijn potentieel heel wat nieuwe Ubuntu gebruikers dan.
<timo^> idd
<timo^> ik denk dat het kopje 'gratis' de meeste mensen aanspreekt :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, of het zo effectief is wil ik wel betwijfelen, maar niet geprobeerd dan weet je het niet he.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Meten is weten pleegt men te zeggen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. gratis zijn wij Hollanders gek op. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar virusvrij spreekt mensen ook wel aan tegenwoordig denk ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, perfect zo die logo's :)
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff,  :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, kan je me de flyer doorsturen? Dan zorg ik dat ie naar de drukker gaat.
<Idroy> sure :)
<Idroy> ook de scribus files enzo?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja doe maar, ik weet nog niet precies hoe ik ze ga inleveren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> pdf geeft nog wel eens problemen namelijk.
<Idroy> ah ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moet je de juiste versie hebben e.d.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe heb je de kleuren ingesteld?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> cmyk rgb?
<Idroy> ik dacht gewoon in cmyk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, mooi. :)
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik zal straks wel even alles doorsturen :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is goed.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb je je ssd nog kunnen doen opleven trouwens?
<Idroy> nope :(
<Idroy> ik ga een RMA aanvragen bij OCZ
<Idroy> de fabrikant
<Idroy> ik heb er nog garantie op
<StefandeVries> Hoi leoquant
<Idroy> en dan hopelijk duurt het niet al te lang voordat ik weer een nieuwe heb
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je de .zip gemaild :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok thx. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij is binnen. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga er een dezer dagen mee aan de slag.
<Idroy> :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moet ze zowieso nog eerst naar de sponsoren sturen ter goedkeuring. Dus kan nog wel even duren voor ze klaar zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat zal ik trouwens meteen even doen. :)
<Idroy> ok, is goed :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb er bij vermeld dat ze indien ik niets hoor over een week naar de drukker gaan. :)
<Idroy> ok, is goed :)
<Idroy> lijkt me ook wel een goed idee
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-29
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, iedereen.
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, leoquant.
<leoquant> goedemiddag StefandeVries
<Ronnie> ping Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hoi RobinJ
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, bedoel ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<Ronnie> :D, je bent niet de enige die robin tabbed
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, dat zal wel vaker gebeuren he.
<Ronnie> is het een idee om het drupal theme ook in een bzr te zetten?
<Ronnie> volgens mij is dat een stuk gemakkelijker met de ontwikkelingen
<Ronnie> vooral ook tussen de community en live server straks
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zit wat in.
<Ronnie> ik wilde net aan de footer te gaan beginnen, maar zie dan alweer op tegen het tarren, sftp'en en untarren
<Ronnie> op
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je kan ook direct op de server werken toch?
<Ronnie> ja, kan idd ook voor de wijziging nu (is maar klein)
<Ronnie> maar voor in de toekomst (en vooral ook de live server) lijkt het me wel gewenst
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is geen live machine, dus als het thema er een tijdje verrot uitziet is dat geen probleem.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan je een bzr repo maken?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wellicht dat er bepaalde poorten open moeten op de server firewall.
<Ronnie> volgens mij staan de poorten voor bzr al open vanwege ook het verkiezings app en justforlearning
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan is een repo opzetten piece of cake toch?
<Ronnie> niet helemaal, volgens mij moet een een private key van een LP gebruiker aanwezig zijn ivm rechten
<Ronnie> footer logo's zijn in ieder geval al gefixed
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb mijn actiepunten ook klaar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Johan moet de cache nog testen, maar dat werkt wel denk ik.
<Ronnie> oh, mooi
<Ronnie> dus we kunnen binnenkort live :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk het.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mag ook wel, we zijn al vrij lang bezig met die site.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En met de nieuwe release in het vooruitzicht is een opgefriste site niet verkeerd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik begin me bijna wat te schamen voor de gedateerdheid van de huidige site.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<Ronnie> oh, ik schaam me er al een hele tijd voor
<Ronnie> maar veel andere loco's liggen ook achter
<Ronnie> met de nieuwe site staan (vind ik) we weer aan de top (naast italie)
<commandoline> klinkt goed allemaal :)
<commandoline> ik zal komend weekend mijn actiepunten ook proberen af te maken.
<Ronnie> commandoline: super!
<Idroy> :D
<Idroy> Ronnie, had je mijn branch al gemerged me trunk?
<Ronnie> Idroy: nog niet, staat op de agenda voor vandaag
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> np
<Idroy> :)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: als het goed is, draait de communityserver nu op het thema: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-drupal-theme
<Ronnie> johanvd: ^ drupal thema bzr branch
<johanvd> Ronnie, zitten daar ook de laatste wijzigingen van Thomas_de_Graaff in?
<Ronnie> johanvd: ik heb deze vadaag van de community server gehaald, mijn aanpassingen gedaan en toen in bzr gezet
<johanvd> dan is het wel handig om voortaan op de hoofdserver het thema bij te werken via bzr
 * johanvd gaat even uitzoeken
<johanvd> vanavond/vannacht zal ik ook de laatste wijzigingen in de vertaling en de cache doorvoeren
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-30
<Guest23103> hoi
<StefandeVries> Middagjes, leoquant.
<CasW> ping StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> 10 minuten.
<CasW> Hmjahoor.
<StefandeVries> 't lukt niet.
<StefandeVries> Wat is er?
<CasW> We moesten je pingen als fujisan weer binnenkwam ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik kan z'n ip niet vergelijken. Wacht even.
<CasW> Breidt je bot uit en laat hem je pingen ;)
<CasW> *breid
<StefandeVries> Nope, ik heb het ip-adres van gister ook niet in de logs staan. Jij wel?
<CasW> Nee... Maar ik dacht dat het hem wel was, ach, laat hem maar lekker, wanneer 'ie vervelend wordt, doe je er wel iets aan.
<StefandeVries> Ik vermoed eigenlijk van niet.
<CasW> Ik dacht me het ip-adres te herinneren.
<StefandeVries> Gister bekende hij meteen dat-ie fujisan was en ging-ie weg toen ik op werd.
<CasW> Hij is gemuteerd en is immuun ;)
<StefandeVries> CasW, kan jij zoeken naar een ip-adres van gisteren?
<CasW> Nope, ik bewaar geen logs.
<CasW> Hm, fujisan zit nu in #ubuntu-fr te zeiken over zijn ban hier...
<timo^> Zit jij in #ubuntu-fr? :P
<CasW> Ik zit in #ubuntu-fr. En in #ubuntu-de. Vooral voor m'n Duits en Frans.
<timo^> aha
<timo^> hij is nu gestopt geloof ik
<CasW> Jep
<timo^> jammer, wordt niet gelogd :P
<CasW> Ik heb het venster hier nog wel open staan ;)
<timo^> oeh, leuk :P
<CasW> "fujisan: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/17/%23ubuntu-irc.html - dutch ubuntu users can show racist behaviour - not all but some can and get away with it - the admin JanC is very spineless - he reminds me of me old highschool teacher who did nothing when i was being teased for being asian" Voila
<timo^> http://www.fujisansushi.nl/
<StefandeVries> 'Being teased'. Guttegut. Zwaar leven. :P
<JanC> CasW: geef hem niet meer aandacht dan nodig aub  ;)
<timo^> ik ga
<timo^> teodels
<CasW> Och, dit vond ik zo zwak, achter onze rug om :P Maar ik zal me stilhouden
<CasW> Dag timo^!
<JanC> CasW: hij heeft zowat alle ubuntu-kanalen zitten afgaan  ;)
<CasW> Werkelijk? Tss :P
<CasW> (Ik heb hem niet zien langskomen in #ubuntu-de... Even nakijken)
<JanC> in -de is hij ook weer eens verbannen heb ik gehoord
<JanC> kan ook -de-offtopic geweest zijn of zo
<CasW> Ja, hij is inderdaad langsgeweest en verbannen, ik had het gewoon even gemist
<JanC> ☺
<JanC> hij is (jammer genoeg) zowat de "eternal resident ubuntu irc troll"...  :-(
<StefandeVries> Wat heeft hij gedaan dat-ie hier geband is?
<StefandeVries> Behalve 'irritant' zijn.
<JanC> StefandeVries: gaande van irritant zijn over *IRRITANT* zijn en gewoon proberen het kanaal te verstoren tot stalking via telefoon van (voormalige) IRC ops
<StefandeVries> Kijk. Dat laatste. Behoorlijk terecht.
<JanC> oh ja, ik vergeet ook nog even: frequent omzeilen van (tijdelijke & permanente) bans
<StefandeVries> (Dat-ie daarom geband is, niet dat ie ops stalkt via telefoon uiteraard_
<JanC> StefandeVries: het kanaal compleet proberen verstoren of zelfs maar erg storend zijn is al meer dan voldoende...
<JanC> en je weet dat ik niet rap mensen kick/ban  ;)
<JanC> maar fujisan heeft gewoon medische hulp nodig
<JanC> en die kunnen wij niet geven...
<StefandeVries> Je kickt/bant mensen idd niet snel nee.
<StefandeVries> Maar stalking per telefoon lijkt me een hele goede reden. :P
<JanC> ik kan me inbeelden dat je als het even slecht met je gaat soms wanhopige dingen doet om te kunnen chatten met "bekenden"
<JanC> en dus om ene ban ongedaan te maken
<JanC> maar als dat blijft duren moet je deskundige hulp zoeken, en die kunnen wij niet geven...
<StefandeVries> Mja, nu z'n thuis-IP(zo lijkt het) geblokkeerd is, voor webchat en 'gewoon' zou het goed moeten zijn.
<StefandeVries> Maar je weet nooit.
<StefandeVries> Eenvoudige proxy en hij is er weer.
<JanC> StefandeVries: op z'n mobieltje heeft hij een dynamisch IP-adres
<StefandeVries> Dan kan je bezig blijven, dus.
<leoquant> trijntje, ?
<leoquant> morgen vertaalspurt? toch?
<trijntje> leoquant: klopt
<leoquant> gaan jullie nog een bericht plaatsen op  forum?
<leoquant> uitnodiging tot..
<leoquant> (of is het in besloten kring?)
<trijntje> nee, iedereen kan meedoen
<timo^> Ik ben er morgen bij!
<MichaelTel> ik zorg voor de koffie en broodjes :)
<trijntje> ik dacht dat het in mwanzo wel stond, ik zal eens kijken
<timo^> Maar ik moet ook nog naar Scouting
<trijntje> timo^: btw, ik ben nu aan checkbox bezig
<timo^> op zondag kan ik wel gewoon volledig bezig
<timo^> trijntje: okay, even refreshen dan
<leoquant> mwanzo team heeft bericht gehad nietwaar?
<leoquant> ik ben ner ook
<trijntje> timo^: wat refreshen?
<timo^> mijn browser
<leoquant> multitasking..:P
<timo^> hoezo?
<leoquant> hee is die beta al in orde op uit te proberen trouwens?
<leoquant> 12.04
<timo^> leoquant: Ik ga zo dom doen hem als normaal systeem te gebruiken
<timo^> uit luiheid
<trijntje> ik draai 12.04 al n paar maanden op netbook en desktop, geen problemen
<timo^> omdat ik geen trek heb opnieuw te installeren na 3 weken -_-
<leoquant> haha goed nieuws
<leoquant> timo^, logisch
<leoquant> lui-zijn
<leoquant> ツ
<CasW> timo^: commandoline heeft hem al sinds de alfa op zijn hoofdpc ;)
<timo^> Dan ga ik ook daarop weer Kunity bouwen
<timo^> geweldig
<timo^> het mooie en stabiele van KDE met het handige van Unity
<timo^> leoquant: Kunity al gezien?
<leoquant> wc eend achtige reclame...
<leoquant> nee?!
<leoquant> ik mot kde niet
<leoquant> zelfs niet KDE
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/hoe-ziet-jouw-grafische-desktop-eruit-in-foto-en-film/msg809019/#msg809019
<leoquant> mhwah
<leoquant> komt niet door de security heen hier
<timo^> slap aftreksel? :P
<leoquant> malware site
<timo^> wat niet?
<timo^> Het forum??
<leoquant> die fotodump site
<timo^> ?
<timo^> Dat is Imgur
<leoquant> het forum ook ? lol
<timo^> reklamevrij!
<leoquant> boe!
<leoquant> maargoe, morgen beta installeren dus
<timo^> goed idee
<leoquant> naise
<timo^> eerst W2K of Windows XP Mediacenter
<leoquant> yogh hurt nu ...:/
<timo^> school snapt nog steeds niet dat DocX sneu is...
<timo^> goed, ik ga douchen
<leoquant> lol
<commandoline> werd ik gepingd? :P
<commandoline> ah, ik zie het al
<CasW> Ik vertelde timo^ alleen hoe veel risico jij nam :P
<OerHeks> Alfa manneke :-D
<leoquant> riepiemand mij? :P
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/vertaalsprint/
 * trijntje is er vandoor
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-31
<StefandeVries> Mensen, alvast heel veel plezier en succes gewenst bij de vertaalspurt zometeen!
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<timo^> dankewol StefandeVries
<timo^> StefandeVries! :D
<StefandeVries> Ik zit midden in de toetsweek, dus ik laat deze even schieten ;)
<StefandeVries> timo^ :D
<timo^> begrijpelijk
<MichaelTel> succes StefandeVries
<MichaelTel> en goedemorgen trouwens
<CasW> Achja, als ik niet in Enschede had gezeten, had ik ook nog wel willen helpen, voor zover ik dat zou kunnen ;)
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, xatr0z :)
<timo^> xatr0z: hoi!
<trijntje> hallo mwanzoers
<timo^> ha trijntje
<timo^> is de statuspagina up-to-date?
<trijntje> nog niet denk ik, ik zal even kijken
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen
<trijntje> nu wel
<timo^> mooi trijntje
<timo^> checkbox is inmiddels klaar?
<timo^> Nice!
<timo^> onee
<timo^> scheel gekeken :P
<trijntje> nee, die wordt nu geimporteerd in launchpad, en dan is i nogsteeds niet af :P
<timo^> trijntje: werk Nightmonkey alweer?
<trijntje> timo^: nigthmonkey wel als het goed is, maar launchpad nogsteeds niet
<timo^> :/
<trijntje> hmm, nightmonkey zelf werkt ook niet goed..
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen Hannie
<hannie> Hallo trijntje RawChid timo^ MichaelTel
<hannie> MichaelTel, welkom
<MichaelTel> Dank je
<timo^> dag hannie
<MichaelTel> Koffie en broodjes staan klaar ;)
<hannie> MichaelTel, wil je dat ik je een paar berichten laat vertalen die ik daarna na zal kijken?
<hannie> mmmm, lekker
<MichaelTel> Ja dat is goed.
<hannie> ok, komt zo
<hannie> MichaelTel, open via onze statuspagina checkbox, wil je?
<trijntje> hey hannie
<trijntje> hannie: nee, checkbox wordt geimporteerd
<hannie> hoi trijntje ik laat MichaelTel even wat in checkbox vertalen, ok?
<hannie> ah, wacht even dan
<MichaelTel> doe ik..
<hannie> MichaelTel, ff wachten, overleg met trijntje
<hannie> trijntje, van welke upstream is checkbox/
<trijntje> hannie: launchpad, maar ik heb er offline aan gewerkt
<hannie> Ok, maar zijn er nog onvertaalde berichten?
<trijntje> ja, nog best veel
<hannie> trijntje, waarom vertaal je niet rechtstreeks in LP?
<trijntje> je zou ook achteraan kunnen beginnen met vertalen, dan is er geen overlap
<trijntje> hannie: ik vertaal vaak als ik in de trein zit, en dan heb ik geen internet
<hannie> ok, begrepen
<hannie> trijntje, ik wil als test een paar alinea's laten vertalen door MichaelTel
<hannie> en checkbox is daar geschikt voor
<trijntje> dat kan, gewoon onvertaalde selecteren, en dan op 'last' klikken
<trijntje> dan begin je achteraan met vertalen, daar heb ik nog niet aan gewerkt
<hannie> ok
<hannie> MichaelTel, wil je van checkbox vertalen: 295 t/m/ 300?
<hannie> MichaelTel, of doe maar 295 t/m einde. Laat me weten wanneer je klaar bent
<MichaelTel> oke, ik ga mijn best doen
<hannie> succes!
<trijntje> hannie: ik zit net in de docs te kijken, 870 untranslated voor precise!
<trijntje> ik zit nu te kijken of ik de vertalingen van oneiric kan mergen en dan de fuzzy's gebruiken
<hannie> trijntje, deze: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/nl/+translate?start=9&batch=10&show=all&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=untranslated
<trijntje> ja
<hannie> ok
<hannie> trijntje, er is alleen nog geen string freeze voor precise
<trijntje> nee, maar de deadline voor de docs is al bijna
<hannie> er is een discussie over geweest op de ubuntu-docs lijst
<trijntje> ik wel die discussie op de ubuntu translators ML gezien, maar was daar uitgekomen dat we langer krijgen om te vertalen?
<hannie> ik haal hem even op
<hannie> op 26 maart: I uploaded the potfile for ubuntu-docs tonight and opened up
<hannie> translations on Launchpad for the precise branch.
<hannie> Ask schreef: The lack of fuzzy matching makes Launchpad almost useless for anything but UI translations.
<hannie> Het probleem met de ubuntu-docs is inderdaad dat LP geen vertalingen overneemt als er een kleinigheid verandert (geen fuzzy's)
<hannie> En het ziet er niet naar uit dat dat in de nabije toekomst gaat gebeuren.
<hannie> trijntje, wat ik zelf doe is zowel oneiric als precise openen en evt. kopiëren en plakken
<hannie> Maar we lopen wel het gevaar dat er aan precise nog gewijzigd wordt.
<timo^> hannie of trijntje, is er nog iets te vertalen voor mij?
<trijntje> hannie: ja, maar we hebben maar tot maandag
<hannie> timo^, kijk eerst even op de statuspagina
 * timo^ zet een koekjesblik en een pot thee op tafel, tast toe
<timo^> oke hannie
<trijntje> hannie: 200 pagina's zijn af, 10 op 'review' en 44 outdated
<timo^> Ik wil wel even kijken in Rhythmbox :)
<hannie> trijntje, 200 pagina's van wat?
<hannie> timo^, ok
<trijntje> hannie: de docs zelf gebruiken 'pages' als indeling, in totaal zijn er zo'n 250, en 200 daarvan zullen niet meer veranderen
<hannie> je bedoelt .page i.p.v. .po?
<timo^> Hoe vertalen we Crossfade?
<trijntje> hannie: ja precies
<hannie> trijntje, maar de .page bestanden zitten samen in het bestand op LP.
<trijntje> ja, maar in gtranslator kan je met 'code view' zien in welke page een string zit
<trijntje> maar het is allemaal niet ideaal natuurlijk
<trijntje> timo^: uitvagen denk ik
<timo^> Of overvloeien?
<hannie> trijntje, wil jij dan rechtstreeks de .page bestanden vertalen in gtranslator?
<trijntje> dat wordt ook veel gebruikt idd, maar dat klinkt zo raar
<trijntje> overlopen?
<timo^> hm
<timo^> ik vind overvloeien beter klinken, maar het kan allebei...
<trijntje> hannie: ik moet sowieso die fuzzy's oplossen
<timo^> ik doe wel overlopen :)
<trijntje> hannie: ik zou misschien nog wel een 'nepvertalnig' in kunenn vullen bij die outdated pagina's, zodat we weten dat we daar niet aan hoeven te werken
<hannie> trijntje, ik ga nog even testen door precise en oneiric naast elkaar te zetten.
<hannie> Misschien valt het mee
<trijntje> hannie: wat bedoel je, dat is wat die fuzzy's doen toch?
<hannie> in LP worden er geen fuzzy's overgenomen van oneiric. Dat is ook de klacht van Ask.
<hannie> trijntje, ik vind kopiëren en plakken wel werken. (Kopiëren uit oneiric en plakken in Precise).
<robvdb> Goeiemorgen allemaal. Sorry voor de interruptie, maar hebben jullie nog hulp nodig of zijn er genoeg mensen
<hannie> Het enige nadeel is dat ik zelf in Oneiric vrijwel alles vertaald heb. Bij plakken door iemand anders komt diens naam er als vertaler te staan.
<hannie> Dat is dan jammer voor mij ):
<hannie> dag robvdb welkom
<trijntje> hannie: ik werk offline, dus ik krijg er sowieso niks voor :P
<trijntje> robvdb: hulp is altijd welkom, er staan nog wel wat dingen op de statuspagina
<hannie> Jawel, trijntje zodra je het uploadt
<willem> hulp met wat ?
<trijntje> sowieso de 'diavoorstellingen', die kunnen altijd wel extra aandacht gebruiken
<willem> Met vertalen ?
<robvdb> Goed, dan ga ik daar wel even kijken wat ik nog kan doen
<trijntje> willem: ja
<trijntje> hannie: ik heb er nog niet aan gewerkt offline, dus je kan gewoon aan de docs werken als je wilt
<willem> kan iedereen daar helpen (kan engels goed genoeg ervoor andere talen niet)
<hannie> trijntje, je kunt ook aan de docs werken, maar dan liever niet offline
<timo^> trijntje: hoe zullen we 'pane' vertalen?
<hannie> willem, iedereen kan suggesties indienen op LP, alleen vertalers met volledige rechten kunnen deze goedkeuren
<willem> dus als ik iets vertaal en jullie keuren goed werkt dat ook toch ?
<trijntje> hannie: nee doe jij maar hoor, dan krijg je ook de credits :)
<willem> zijn er nog dingen die mensen voor ubuntu kunnen doen bv bug testing ofzo
<hannie> trijntje, dat geldt alleen voor wat ik al in Oneiric vertaald heb
<trijntje> willem: klopt, zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<trijntje> hannie: ja, maar we moeten sowieso eerst de vertalingen van oneiric overnemen, anders krijg je overlap
<willem> en bug testing kan dat iedereen >,
<trijntje> willem: ja, dan moet je bij bugsquat zijn
<trijntje> hannie: hier is de 'status' van de docs http://paste.ubuntu.com/908422/
<willem> even zien
<trijntje> hannie: in launchpad kan je ook zien welke page een string is, bij 'Located in'
<hannie> trijntje, dank voor de paste
<willem> #ubuntu-bugs
<MichaelTel> hannie, ik ben klaar.
<hannie> MichaelTel, ok, ik ga het nakijken.
<MichaelTel> hmm zou je recover niet beter herstellen kunnen noemen?
<hannie> MichaelTel, je mag vanaf 295 terug werken
<MichaelTel> oke
<hannie> MichaelTel, zie http://en.nl.open-tran.eu/suggest/recover
<hannie> open-tran is een goed hulpmiddel
<MichaelTel> Inderdaad. Ik heb het gelijk toegevoegd aan mijn favorieten.
<hannie> MichaelTel, heb je wel onze tips voor nieuwe vertalers gelezen? Op onze wiki
<MichaelTel> Ja, ben ik dan toch nog ergens de fout ingegaan?
<hannie> MichaelTel, nee hoor. Ik wilde het alleen weten.
<hannie> MichaelTel, over 5 min ga ik je werk nakijken (295 e.v.)
<hannie> Je kunt vanaf 295 terugwerken
<MichaelTel> oke
<hannie> trijntje, zet jij je vertalingen van checkbox terug op LP?
<hannie> Dan kunnen we vandaag checkbox voltooien
<trijntje> hannie: ja, staat al in de wachtrij
<hannie> prima
<timo^> hannie en/of trijntje, Rhythmbox is vertaald, of in ieder geval heb ik suggesties geplaatst ;)
<hannie> timo^, prachtig
<hannie> trijntje, heb jij even tijd om timo^ 's werk na te kijken? Anders moet ik het doen na het nakijken van het werk van MichaelTel
<trijntje> hannie: is goed, ik zal het zo nakiijken
<hannie> ok, dank
<trijntje> timo^: ... kan je vervangen door … (ctrl + shift + u 2026)
<hannie> MichaelTel, feedback #1:
<hannie> Als je een programma vertaalt, zoals hier "Systeem testen", open het dan om te controleren of je vertalingen kloppen.
<timo^> oké trijntje
<hannie> Ik zie: klik op de knop "Test". In het programma heet de knop "Testen".
<timo^> trijntje: hoe werkt dat?
<trijntje> timo^: als je dat in ff/gedit ect intypt kan je unicode tekens invoeren, en 2026 is de code voor ...
<hannie> MichaelTel, het is DE bestandsnaam
<timo^> Dan krijg ik onderstreepte tekst :/
<hannie> trijntje, heb jij in Checkbox voor verification gekozen voor verificatie of controle?
<trijntje> hannie: verificatie
<trijntje> checkbox is heel iritant om te vertalen :P
<hannie> ok, dan doe ik dat ook
<timo^> Ik heb de hele tijd controle gekozen...
<hannie> MichaelTel, feedback 3: het bestand DAT (niet WAT)
<hannie> MichaelTel, feedback 4: wij verkiezen "u heeft" boven "u hebt"
<hannie> MichaelTel, Bewerl moet zijn bewerk. Tip: zet spellingcontrole in LP aan (via snelmenu) en lees ook je vertaalwerk na.
<trijntje> hannie: MichaelTel, checkbox is geimporteerd, en kan nu vertaald worden
<hannie> geweldig
<trijntje> timo^: btw, kan je nog die .ts bestanden van virtualbox naar me mailen?
<trijntje> hannie: hoe schiet het op met de documentatie? Kan je veel overnemen?
<hannie> trijntje, ja, ik kan heel wat overnemen. Jij mag ook eraan werken hoor
<timo^> ohja
<timo^> ben ik afgelopen tijd niet meer mee bezig geweest
<timo^> denk dat ie nu op 2/3 zit
<trijntje> timo^: ik ook niet meer, eerst ubuntu afmaken ;)
<trijntje> hannie: ja, maar we moeten geen conflict krijgen, ik werk eerst wel aan andere dingen
<hannie> trijntje, als we online werken kunnen er geen conflicten ontstaan denk ik
<hannie> maar ik vind het ook prima als we eerst alle gui-vertalingen afmaken vandaag
<trijntje> timo^: ik heb rhythmbox nu nagekeken. Let op het gebruik van het hele werkwoord ipv de gebiedende wijs (X installeren, niet Installeer x)
<timo^> Oké
<trijntje> een betere vertaling voor 'additional software' is 'extra sofware', niet 'additionele'
<hannie> trijntje, ik heb checkbox geladen. Klopt het dat jij b.v. string 182 nog niet vertaald hebt?
<StefandeVries> Op z'n Pjotrs: extra zachtewaar.
<timo^> ;)
<trijntje> hehe
<timo^> softe goederen
<timo^> Goed, ik ga het tosti ijzer eens aanslingeren
<timo^> meer gegadigden?
<StefandeVries> \o/
<hannie> lekker
<trijntje> hannie: klopt, ik heb tot 182 vertaald
 * timo^ gooit een tosti voor StefandeVries erin, voor hannie, en voor de anderen die willen
<hannie> trijntje, ok, dan is het goed. Er zijn nog 95 strings te gaan. Werk jij er online verder aan?
<hannie> met ham en kaas graag
<trijntje> is goed, ik ben nog even op zoek naar de rhythmbox plug-in 'audioscrobbler', die kan ik neit vinden
<hannie> trijntje, of moeten de 95 strings verdeeld worden over onze nieuwelingen?
<hannie> ik ga verder met de documentatie
<trijntje> hannie: kan ook, ik ga anders eerst wel de suggesties voor alle pakketten nakijken
<hannie> MichaelTel, heb je wat aan mijn feedback?
<MichaelTel> jazeker wel
<trijntje> zo, de gelocaliseerde iso voor beta2 is bijna gebakken, zo eens kijken of ik die in een torrent kan stoppen zodat mensen em kunnen testen
<hannie> ok, ga maar gewoon door dan
<hannie> trijntje, goed bezig!
<timo^> De ham was helaas op, maar we hadden nog gebraden gehakt. Ik heb dat maar gedaan, zal vast wel smaken
<timo^> jullie toschti met egte booter is klaar, saus staat in de schuur :)
<hannie> Mijn maag rammelt al.
<trijntje> wat een service ;)
<hannie> Ik moet er wel even 1100 km voor reizen ):
<timo^> waar zit je nu dan, hannie?
<StefandeVries> Frankrijk.
<StefandeVries> La France!
<hannie> Daar waar het prachtig weer is. Wat doe ik eigenlijk binnen?
<hannie> Je moet wel wat over hebben voor Ubuntu, hè
<trijntje> precies, world domination mag wat kosten ;)
<timo^> dan ga je met je laptop buiten in de zon zitten
<StefandeVries> En 't is hier gezellig ;)
<hannie> desktop is wat zwaar
<timo^> en laptop is er niet/
<timo^> *?
<hannie> nee, ik houd niet van laptops. Je kunt er zo weinig aan sleutelen.
<willem> ik ook niet
<willem> geef mij men beestje maar
<hannie> willem, ik denk dat wij een minderheid vormen
<timo^> ik vind ze beide wel hendig
<trijntje> zo, tijd voor een boterham
<timo^> ook een tosti, trijntje?
<trijntje> nee, gewone boterham met kaas, chilisaus en komkommer
<timo^> Tot aan de komkommer gaat het goed...
<hannie> Ik ga ook pauzeren. Eet ze! Tot straks.
<timo^> jongens, ik ga naar scouting, morgen ben ik weer aanwezig :)
<MichaelTel> veel plezier timo^
<StefandeVries> Dank je voor je hulp, timo^! :)
<trijntje> veel plezier timo^, bedankt voor de hulp!
<trijntje> kent iemadn atr0z? Die is best actief met vertalen, en doet goede suggesties
<StefandeVries> Hij/zij is in het kanaal aanwezig.
<StefandeVries> Hé xatr0z :)
<trijntje> verdorie, ik dacht dat ik dat gecontroleerd had
<OerHeks> :-)
<MichaelTel> Hmm dat is raar. Zinnen waar een bolletje voor staat moet ik beginnen met een spatie, maar als de pagina is opgeslagen zijn die spaties weg
<trijntje> MichaelTel: als het goed is blijven die wel behouden, maar in de vertaling zie je idd geen bolletjes
<MichaelTel> oke gelukkig
<trijntje> wie zijn nu bezig met vertalen, en in welk pakket?
<MichaelTel> ik ben nog steeds bezig met Checkbox
<trijntje> MichaelTel: ok, ik kijk even hoeveel suggesties je hebt gedaan
<MichaelTel> super
<trijntje> MichaelTel: ik ben nu checkbox aan het nakijken
<MichaelTel> oke
<trijntje> checkbox is wel een heel iritant programma om te vertalen he?
<MichaelTel> pff echt wel
<trijntje> hey hannie, ik ben ook even weg, ik ben net klaar met het nakijke van de suggesties van michael voor checkbox
<hannie> oki
<MichaelTel> Had jij nog op- en/of aanmerkingen trijntje? ;)
<trijntje> MichaelTel: niet echt, ik heb wel het een en ander aangepast, maar dat waren vooral kleine foutjes
<MichaelTel> super
<trijntje> let vooral op als je een vertaling kan kopieren en maar een paar woorden hoeft te veranderen, dat je dat dan wel goed doet ;)
<MichaelTel> kan ik het nog ergens terugvinden wat jij hebt aangepast?
<trijntje> Als je op 'translation details' klikt kan je op je eigen vertalingen filteren
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/nl/+filter?person=m-tel
<trijntje> dikgedrukt = goedgekeurd, vaag=aangepast, en je kan dan op het blauwe nummer voor die regel klikken om de aangepaste vertaling te zien.
 * trijntje is nu weg
<MichaelTel> oke tnx
<hannie> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo hannie
<hannie> leoquant, heb jij al Bonita avenue gelezen?
<leoquant> hoe gaat de spurt?
<hannie> goed, we zijn hard aan het werk
<leoquant> bonita is een boek?
<hannie> ja, een uitstekend boek van Peter Bualda
<leoquant> dank voor de tip!
<hannie> Moet je echt lezen
<leoquant> doe ik
<leoquant> bualda is "hot"idd
<hannie> Heb je ook Joe Speedboat gelezen?
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> ik ook niet, maar daar wordt dit mee vergeleken
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> Ik vind het taalgebruik van Bualda zeer goed
<leoquant> een stilist?
<hannie> leoquant, als je je ook aan een vertalinkje wil wagen zeg je het maar
<leoquant> ja hoor
<leoquant> geef maar een url/string\
<hannie> Zal ik je een opdrachtje geven die ik voor je nakijk?
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> komt zo:
<hannie> Ga naar https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/nl/+translate?field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&memo=1&show=untranslated&start=1
<hannie> opdracht:
<hannie> string #117 t/m 121
<RawChid> Goede middag
<leoquant> ik ga aan de slag
<StefandeVries> hannie, geef mij ook maar een opdracht.
<hannie> hey RawChid
<hannie> ok StefandeVries zelfde link, daarna:
<hannie> 131, 132, 136, 137, 141, 142
<RawChid> Hoe gaat de spurt?
<hannie> RawChid, lekker. Ik ben net wat strings van ubuntu-docs aan het verdelen
<hannie> Er is gewerkt aan checkbox, daar moest nogal wat van vertaald worden
<RawChid> Ohja
<RawChid> Ik had die GTK-dingen bij Gnome vertaald
<RawChid> Half jaar geleden ofzo, maar is nog steeds niet doorgevoerd daar
<hannie> RawChid, ok
<hannie> RawChid, heb jij ook gekeken naar http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gtk+/master/po/nl
<hannie> Dat staat momenteel op 93%
<StefandeVries> Hoe noemen we 'dash' en 'launcher'?
<hannie> StefandeVries, Dash en starter
<StefandeVries> Oké
<hannie> RawChid, ik heb op UT-lijst gepocht over jouw mooie statuspaginascript
<RawChid> Ah, die is inmiddels veranderd zie ik
<RawChid> Dank je wel hannie
<hannie> ene Yaron was er in geïnteresseerd. Ik moet hem nog antwoorden.
<RawChid> Ik had het ook ooit gemeld
<RawChid> Ik zal me ook weer abonneren, dan ik ook antwoord geven als ie vragen heeft
<hannie> Weet ik, maar soms moeten mensen een herinnering krijgen
<hannie> RawChid, ik/wij zijn heel blij met de statuspagina
<StefandeVries> t/m 132 gedaan
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik ga het nakijken. Als je wilt mag je de volgende paar onvertaalde strings ook vertalen.
<RawChid> Dark gray is toch donkergrijs
<hannie> ja
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> :)
<RawChid> En very dark gray Erg donkergrijs
<RawChid> Donkeraluminium
<RawChid> Klinkt zo raar
<RawChid> Donkergrijs en Donkerder grijs
<RawChid> Sorry..
<RawChid> Gemiddeldgrijs voor medium gray?
<leoquant> hannie, done
<hannie> StefandeVries, feedback1: wired = bekabeld (kijk in netwerkbeheer in menubalk)
<leoquant> echter StefandeVries doethet stukken beter zie ik :P
<StefandeVries> bekabeld..
<StefandeVries> Vreemd, maar begrijpelijk.
<hannie> leoquant, na werk van StefandeVries kijk ik van jou na
 * StefandeVries schrijft het op.
<hannie> StefandeVries, wij gebruiken voor icon consequent pictogram (is een keuze)
 * StefandeVries schrijft het op.
<RawChid> We hebben ook een woordenlijst
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/Woordenlijst
<hannie> StefandeVries, Ubuntu softwarecentrum. Engels gebruikt veel meer hoofdletters
 * StefandeVries is tweetalig en haalt het soms door elkaar.
<hannie> StefandeVries, de Dash (niet het Dash)
<StefandeVries> En dat vind ik zo raar klinken. Jullie niet?
<commandoline> ja, ik ook, maar dat doe ik wel vaker fout voor Engelse woorden in het Nederlands :P
<hannie> Ik heb geprobeerd Dash te vertalen, maar daar was men niet voor.
<StefandeVries> En application word
<StefandeVries> wordt als toepassing vertaald.
<StefandeVries> Heb ik dus ook fout gedaan.
<hannie> ja, altijd toepassing
<hannie> Mag je zelf verbeteren ;)
<StefandeVries> Is ook de meest letterlijke vertaling, dus in die zin klopt het.
<hannie> We hebben dit soort woorden in onze woordenlijst gezet zodat we consequent blijven
<hannie> StefandeVries, ook bij Gnome gebruikt men toepassing
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat betekent nog niet dat ik het de beste optie vind. Maar goed, als er richtlijnen zijn volg ik die graag op. Scheelt mij ook weer denkwerk. :P
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik had eigenlijk een voorkeur voor programma, maar ik vind toepassing ook prima
<hannie> jij ziet vast liever applicatie
<hannie> StefandeVries, de meeste zinnen eindigen met een punt
<StefandeVries> Klopt, al verbeterd.
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik zie het liefst programma.
<StefandeVries> Applicatie is een vernederlandsing van het Engelse modewoord 'app'
<hannie> ok, dan zijn we het eens
<StefandeVries> Goed, de eerste pagina heb ik wederom herzien.
<hannie> maar we houden ons dus aan toepassing omdat dat de voorkeur heeft
<StefandeVries> Bedraad/bekabeld
<hannie> StefandeVries, geweldig. Je bent vast net als een lerende database.
<StefandeVries> Oh, sodding hell. 'icon' niet vertaald als pictogram.
<hannie> zelf verbeteren dan maar; 0
<hannie> *;)
<hannie> Door je eigen vertaling nog eens na te lezen kan je foutjes wegpoetsen
<StefandeVries> Ik zie icon niet eens staan op die pagina. Ik word blind, volgens mij. :P
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik had het al verbeterd
<StefandeVries> Dat verklaart.
<hannie> Ik zou je werk toch nakijken (met feedback)
<hannie> Nu dat van leoquant nog
<leoquant> moment hoor, geef je kritiek. kom er zo op terug!
<hannie> ben nog bezig, evt kritiek komt zo
<hannie> StefandeVries, tab is hier tabblad
<hannie> leoquant, en StefandeVries Package Manager = Pakketbeheer
<hannie> Niet Pakket Beheer en niet pakketbeheerder
<hannie> Ik weet het, ik ben kritisch, maar vertalingen moeten ook perfect zijn als het even kan. Zelf maak ik ook fouten hoor. Nobody is perfect ;)
<RawChid> Hoe vertaal ik de kleur Chameleon? (nooit eerder van gehoord)
<StefandeVries> Die vertaling is fout.
<RawChid> Doorzichtig?
<hannie> StefandeVries, welke vertaling is fout?
<StefandeVries> Package Manager
<StefandeVries> Dat kan nooit pakketbeheer zijn.
<hannie> wat dan wel?
<StefandeVries> pakketbeheerder
<StefandeVries> pakketbeheer = package management o.i.d.
<hannie> we hebben afgesproken dat manager beheer is omdat we bij beheerder aan een persoon denken, b.v. system manager = systeembeheerder als het de persoon is
<hannie> en systeembeheer als het een programma is
<RawChid> Daar zijn dus ook afspraken over...
<StefandeVries> Aha..
<hannie> RawChid, heb ik het zo goed verwoord?
<RawChid> Ja hoor. Zou je ook even op mijn vraag willen reageren
<leoquant> ok pakketbeheer
<hannie> Chameleon, tja bestaat er een kleur kameleon?
<leoquant> uh Pakketbeheer
<StefandeVries> Ik hou het bij vertalen van teksten, denk ik.
<leoquant> goede vertaling idd
<RawChid> Ik kan niets vinden. Ook niet in het Engels de kleur chameleon
<hannie> Zijn dit geen teksten dan?
<leoquant> beheerder = persoon idd
<hannie> RawChid, in zo een geval zou ik het onvertaald laten
<RawChid> Tja StefandeVries, het is ff wennen welke woorden we als wat vertalen.
<StefandeVries> Een beheerder hoeft niet een persoon te zijn.
<leoquant> hannie, kun je ook een term generaal in 1 keer over alle strings veranderen/verbeteren?
<StefandeVries> hannie, nee, dit zijn geen teksten. Dit zijn losse teksten.
<leoquant> of moet je dan alle strings 1 voor 1 aanpakken?
<StefandeVries> losse zinnen*
<hannie> leoquant, wat ik zelf doe is dat woord als zoekopdracht opgeven
<leoquant> ah
<hannie> Daarna moet je wel met de hand verbeteren. Er is geen zoek & vervang functie
<leoquant> verduiveld moeilijk
<leoquant> vertalen
<hannie> StefandeVries, de totale tekst is in mootjes gehakt, maar ze staan wel op volgorde
<StefandeVries> Thanks anyway.
<hannie> Wat ook handig is bij ubuntu-docs is met F1 het hulpbestand oproepen
<hannie> Je ziet dan precies het verband
<hannie> StefandeVries, dit was even voor de lol. Maar natuurlijk is hulp altijd welkom, zeker bij zo een groot document. Maar je moet het wel leuk vinden.
<StefandeVries> Ik vertaal liever artikelen en dergelijke. Grotere stukken, duidelijkere context en vrije wil.
<hannie> ok, dat is duidelijk
<hannie> Deze spurt is ook bedoeld om mensen te laten proeven aan vertalen.
 * MichaelTel is ondertussen ook nog lekker bezig (voordat jullie me gaan missen) ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik ben al eerder afgehaakt, en ik weet nu weer waarom. :0
<StefandeVries> ;)*
<hannie> MichaelTel, hoe gaat-ie?
<hannie> waarmee ben je bezig?
<MichaelTel> ben nog steeds met checkbox bezig
<MichaelTel> ik zit nu op regel 250
<hannie> ah, dat is prima. Als je iets wil weten hoor ik het wel.
<MichaelTel> ja is goed
<hannie> Trijntje zal je werk nakijken als hij terug is.
<MichaelTel> oke
<hannie> Ik ga zo stoppen en nog even van het zonnetje genieten. Morgen ben ik er weer. Alsvast bedank iedereen.
<hannie> *alvast
<RawChid> Ik ga zo even boodschappen doen
<RawChid> Als ik iets kan doen ping of pm me maar
<hannie> zie je, RawChid
<RawChid> Later
<MichaelTel> veel plezier hannie. Ik ga nog wel even lekker door ;)
<RawChid> Succes MichaelTel
<hannie> succes MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> dank beide
<RawChid> Keep up the good work
<MichaelTel> ik doe mijn best
<leoquant> \o/ MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> hannie, moet ik nu nog volgens de regels van de wiki een mailtje sturen om mezelf aan te melden voor het vertaalteam?
<hannie> MichaelTel, nee, dat is niet nodig. Wat is jouw LP-naam?
<hannie> MichaelTel, als je vertalen leuk vindt zal ik je toevoegen aan onze wiki
<MichaelTel> ik vind het heel leuk en leer er veel van
<MichaelTel> https://launchpad.net/~m-tel
<hannie> leoquant, nog zo een regel. We gebruiken liefst niet de gebiedende wijs
<hannie> Installeer software met Synaptic
<hannie> moet zijn:
<hannie> Software installeren
<hannie> leoquant, nog een regel: we spreken mensen aan met "u"
<hannie> Ik merk dat we zo zachtjes aan veel regels hebben
<StefandeVries> Och. :P
<leoquant> ja ik heb u en je gebruikt.....
<hannie> Geeft niet, daar hebben we nalezers voor ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<MichaelTel> grr... hannie hellup :D. Hoe kan ik results submission het beste vertalen?
<hannie> MichaelTel, ik kom zo, momentje
<MichaelTel> yep
<hannie> MichaelTel, geef me even het nummer door, wil je?
<MichaelTel> ja sorry, nummer 252
<hannie> Het indienen van de resultaten
<hannie> of het resultatenrapport
<hannie> Goed, mannen, nu stop ik even. Tot morgen.
<MichaelTel> oke tot morgen. Bedankt zover!
<leoquant> doeg!
 * trijntje is er weer
<StefandeVries> wb, trijntje :)
<trijntje> StefandeVries: bedankt
<trijntje> zo, ff teruggelezen, wat een regels hebben we he? :P
<MichaelTel> ja en ik ben nog steeds bezig :P
<trijntje> MichaelTel: goed bezig! En checkbox nogwel, als dat lukt kan je alles aan ;)
<trijntje> misschien moet ik eens bij de developers gaan zeuren dat ze de vertaling beter moeten doen
<MichaelTel> Ik doe alleen suggesties.. Jullie mogen beslissen of het goed is of niet ;) (oftwel ik leg de bal lekker bij jullie neer)
<MichaelTel> Maar ik moet toegeven; het is een uitdaging
<RawChid> checkbox is niet het makkelijkste pakket om te vertalen
<RawChid> Evenals die ubuntu-help enzo
<MichaelTel> Gelukkig heb ik goede hulp om mij heen
<RawChid> Vertalen we scrollen  trijntje?
<RawChid> Kan vertaald worden naar schuiven... Maar vind ik persoonlijk minder duidelijk
<trijntje> nee, ik laat het meestal onvertaald
<RawChid> Mooi
<RawChid> Ze halen ook "Desktop shell" en "desktop environment" door elkaar. Ik bedoel, ze gebruiken beide woorden voor hetzelfde
<RawChid> Ik vertaal gewoon alles naar bureaubladomgeving
<commandoline> trijntje: heb je eigenlijk al wat gehoord van BIT? (Of had je dat mailtje nog niet verstuurd?)
<trijntje> commandoline: nog niet gestuurd, omdat het programma om die images te maken een bug had, die er eerst uit moest
<commandoline> ok
<MichaelTel> Zo volgens mij ben ik er doorheen
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<MichaelTel> wat een programma is dat zeg... pfff
<RawChid> Ik zal eens even kijken
<RawChid> MichaelTel, nice!
<RawChid> Nog 1 klein miniscuul dingetje
<RawChid> DVD afspeelmogelijkheden moet een - tussen ipv spatie
<MichaelTel> ah gelukkig.. Ik dacht al dat je nu al tevreden zou zijn ;)
<MichaelTel> oh oke
<RawChid> Komt vaker voor die fout
<MichaelTel> is dat bij CD dan ook; dus CD-afspeelmogelijkheden
<RawChid> Ja precies
<MichaelTel> weer wat geleerd
<RawChid> Dat is namelijk 1 woord
<RawChid> Klik "Testen"
<RawChid> +op
<RawChid> ;)
<RawChid> Alles wat je nu wel goed heb ben ik nu aan het goedkeuren
<RawChid> Ik vind je vertalingen verder heel goed hoor
<MichaelTel> gelukkig
<MichaelTel> maar op-/aanmerkingen hoor ik graag. Daar leer ik van
<RawChid> Suspend = pauzestand
<RawChid> suspending = in pauzestand gaan
<RawChid> Snap je?
<MichaelTel> ja
<MichaelTel> misschien had ik zelf wel even een pauze nodig ;)
<RawChid> Soms kom ik zelf ook fouten tegen als ik mijn eigen vertaling weer een tijdje later lees
<MichaelTel> Een frisse blik doet soms wonderen
<trijntje> MichaelTel: heb je checkbox afgemaakt? Gaaf! Daarmee verdien je wel n eervolle vermelding deze sprint ;)
<MichaelTel> dank je
<MichaelTel> Nu is het aan jullie om het te controleren ;) Ik geloof dat RawChid al begonnen was
<trijntje> als het zo doorgaat hebben we misschien morgen wel alles af :D
<RawChid> Ik had net een stukje gedaan ja
<RawChid> Van de eerste 300 packages hoeven we nog maar 80 strings
<RawChid> Nu moet ik er vandoor!
<trijntje> tot morgen RawChid, ik ben ook weg
<MichaelTel> prettige avond
<trijntje> ben jij er morgen ook MichaelTel?
<MichaelTel> yep
<trijntje> mooi, tot morgen dan!
<MichaelTel> tot morgen
<timo^> ik ga ook!
<timo^> trust!
<timo^> en: nais MichaelTel :)!
<timo^> toedel
<MichaelTel> bye bye ik ga ook maar slapen
<MichaelTel> truste
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-01
<timo^> Jongens, ik ga even eten, daarna kom ik helpen ;)
<trijntje> morgen RawChid hannie MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen iedereen
<hannie> hallo vertalers en anderen
<trijntje> hannie: het blijkt dat de docs toch al in freeze zijn, die status is pas voor de volgende rewrite
<hannie> trijntje, ik wilde jou net vragen of jij nu kans ziet de oneiric strings over te nemen in precise
<hannie> Ik heb gisteren nog tot middernacht vergaderd en ben nog even e.e.a. aan het afronden voor de manual. Daarna ga ik volop vertalen ;)
<trijntje> hannie: is goed, ik zal er wel offline aan werken
<hannie> dank, laat me weten als het zover is
<trijntje> zo, ben ik weer
<hannie> ik zie het
<hannie> trijntje, kan ik wel doorwerken aan ubuntu-docs?
<trijntje> nee, want dan krijgen we conflicten
<hannie> ok, dan begin ik met iets anders
<trijntje> ik zal wel kijken of ik de strings door kan geven waar geen 'fuzzy' voor is, daar kan je dan wel aan werken
<trijntje> maar dan moeten we even kijken hoe onhandig dat is
<hannie> hoe lang zou het duren alvorens e.e.a. is overgezet naar Precise?
<hannie> Is het de bedoeling dat je oneiric samenvoegt met precise (msgmerge tool?)
<hannie> trijntje, misschien is het handig daarvoor eerst even te noteren hoeveel % er onvertaald/fuzzy is
<hannie> Dan kunnen we daarna zien of het mergen veel scheelt
<hannie> lokalize geeft voldoende informatie hierover
<trijntje> hannie: is goed, ik zal even kijken
<hannie> dag timo^
<timo^> dag hannie
<timo^> (de release van Precise is uitgesteld - De deadline v/d vertalingen ook?)
<hannie> Ik heb daar nog niets over gelezen. Tot wanneer is de release dan uitgesteld?
<timo^> half mei, ik las het op het forum van leoquant
<timo^> ik zie het nog niet staan in de release schedule
<trijntje> Oneiric
<trijntje> translated:  2585
<trijntje> fuzzy:       0
<trijntje> untranslated:59
<trijntje> Precise:
<trijntje> translated:  1867
<trijntje> fuzzy:       0
<trijntje> untranslated:854
<Luckiboy> Op de countdown staat nog steeds 23 dagen
<hannie> we moeten het even afwachten
<trijntje> Merged:
<trijntje> translated:  1808
<trijntje> fuzzy:       627
<trijntje> untranslated:286
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/test-forum/*buntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/msg810347/#msg810347
<trijntje> lijkt me niet, ubuntu is daar zo strict in
<hannie> trijntje, er kan nu aan gewerkt worden?
<hannie> of waren dit alleen de statistieken?
<Luckiboy> waar heeft leoquant deze informatie vandaan dan?
<hannie> het importeren zal nog wel even duren denk ik
<trijntje> hannie: alleen de statistieken, ik moet >600 fuzzy's oplossen ;)
<hannie> oei
<hannie> hoe wil je dat doen?
<hannie> kan ik er mee helpen?
<trijntje> hannie: als je er offline aan wilt werken kan ik je de merge wel sturen, als jij alleen aan de vertalingen werkt zonder fuzzy krijgen we geen conflict
<timo^> Luckiboy: ik weet het niet
<hannie> trijntje, stuur maar op graag
<trijntje> of je kan de merge er als referentie bijhouden, en op lp vertalen
<hannie> ook een goed idee
<hannie> mail je hem even?
<timo^> goed, ik snap niets van deze hele discussie, wat is de conclusie? :P
<trijntje> ja
<hannie> timo^, is niet interessant
<timo^> oke
<timo^> :)
<hannie> trijntje, je zei net dat we conflicten zouden krijgen als ik op LP aan de slag ga
<hannie> dan kan ik dus niet optie 2 doen momenteel
<hannie> en alleen offline werken
<hannie> of zie ik dat verkeerd?
<trijntje> hannie: op lp werken kan, als je alleen aan die strings werkt die in de merged niet fuzzy zijn ;)
<hannie> ok, begrepen
<trijntje> ha, nog 80 strings te gaan, dat is niet slecht
<trijntje> (voor de normale pakketten dan, niet voor de docs helaas)
<commandoline> heeft iemand een bron voor het uitstellen van 12.04? Ik ben wel nieuwsgierig naar het waarom :P
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule is iig niet geupdate
<timo^> dat viel mij ook al op commandoline
<timo^> als leoquant terug is kun je het vragen ;)
<commandoline> de milestone op lp.net heet ook not 12.04 (zou 12.05 worden, neem ik aan)
<commandoline> twitter is ook stil :(
<commandoline> niets over uitstel van een release
<commandoline> ik kan zelfs niets vinden op de ubuntu-release mailing list :P: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-March/thread.html
<MichaelTel> Hmm wat voor dag is het vandaag?
<MichaelTel> ;)
<commandoline> ik begin er eerlijk gezegd aan te twijfelen :P Oh.. :(
<commandoline> lol
<MichaelTel> hannie, trijntje, kan ik een ander pakket vertalen?
<trijntje> mwh, 1 april, ik was er ook in getrapt :P
<trijntje> MichaelTel: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<trijntje> reserveren telt niet tijdens de sprint, dus RawChid en hannie hebben pech als ze landscape-client willen vertalen :P
<trijntje> anders kan je ook aan 'zenity' werken, is niet gereserveert
<timo^> ohja, 1 april xD
<timo^> haha, goeie leoquant
<commandoline> en ik maar zoeken :P
<trijntje> wow, mooie spelvoudt was dat
<trijntje> \me facepalmt
<timo^> Landscape heb ik net gedaan
<MichaelTel> Oke, dan ga ik met zenity beginnen
<timo^> op 2 of 3 dingen na
<timo^> pff, ik moet even herstarten -- wéér updates... Achja, een beta he...
<trijntje> het is jammer dat we geen tijd zullen hebben om de docs een keer helemaal na te lezen
<hannie> trijntje, ik zie toch iet vreemds in docs Precise:
<hannie> Ik weet zeker dat ik #224 al vertaald had. Kunnen er nu al vertalingen verloren zijn gegaan?
<trijntje> hannie: is die onvertaald of fuzzy?
<hannie> nu onvertaald
<hannie> ik ben hem maar weer aan het vertalen ):
<trijntje> hmm, dat is inderdaad vreemd
<hannie> ik hoop niet dat het bij meer strings gebeurt. Ze zijn nogal lang, hè
<trijntje> ja idd
<trijntje> ik zie nu idd dat die string in het po bestand voor precise onvertaald is, dus er is iets bij lp gebeurt
<trijntje> anders moet je maar als je klaar bent een export uit lp doen, dan heb je de vertalingen iig op je eigen pc
<hannie> ja, dat doe ik wel vaker. Misschien moet ik mijn laatste export eens raadplegen
<timo^> Landscape is nu zo goed als vertaald, op een paar rare zinnetjes na, waarbij je de client moet kennen.
<timo^> MichaelTel: jij was bezig met Zenity he
<MichaelTel> ja klopt
<timo^> oké, dan blijf ik daar van af ;)
<trijntje> visual alert vertaald als 'visuele alertering', dat is toch geen gezicht :P
<timo^> waar?
<timo^> KDE? (Die heeft wel meer brakke vertalingen, als 'Veilig Mislukken' enzo :'))
<trijntje> gnome-control-center
<timo^> autsj
<timo^> is er iemand met XScreensaver bezig?
<MichaelTel> nope ik niet
<trijntje> nope, die kan je wel doen
<timo^> oké
<timo^> daarna ga ik ook aan het huiswerk ;)
<trijntje> zijn een paar lange strings, het is waarschijnlijk het beste om ff op wikipedia op te zoeken waar het over gaat
<timo^> hm
<timo^> die ga ik toch maar niet doen, ik heb geen verstand van games :P
<trijntje> oja, eentje ging idd over 'portals' ofzo?
<hannie> trijntje, er is idd iets mis met het laatste LP bestand. In mijn laatste export van 20 maart is #224 wel vertaald.
<hannie> Ik denk dat ik die versie nu maar moet uploaden
<trijntje> het is trouwens echt jammer dat je mensen geen 'link' naar de ubuntu documentatie kunt sturen
<MichaelTel> Hmm vage vertaling: List of values for List -> Lijst van waarden voor lijst
<trijntje> hannie: waarschijnlijk is er iets heel kleins aangepast in de tussentijd
<hannie> Statistieken: in mijn bestand:
<hannie> totaal: 2628, niet gereed 0, onvertaald 157
<hannie> Dat is toch heel wat beter dan het huidige bestand op LP
<hannie> Ik zie geen enkel verschil in #224 (Engels)
<hannie> Zal ik mijn bestand maar uploaden?
<hannie> Ik heb geen zin om weer alles opnnieuw te vertalen
<trijntje> hannie: het kan geen kwaad, maar je zou even beide engelse strings in een bestandje kunnen doen, en dan "diff bestand1 bestand2"
<trijntje> dan kan de computer even kijken of ze echt het zelfde zijn, want als er een punt of komma anders zit zal lp het niet importeren
<hannie> ok, doe ik
<MichaelTel> timo^, welke ben jij nu aan het vertalen?
<hannie> trijntje, klein verschil idd: back-up versus back up (Engelse tekst). Plus: #221 is #224 geworden
<trijntje> pfff, wat een gedoe..
<hannie> Oplossing: ik zal weer kopiëren en plakken
<trijntje> raar dat die dan niet als fuzzy zichtbaar is
<hannie> Het is een beetje mijn eigen schuld omdat ik al ging vertalen voor de string freeze
<hannie> Ik had daartoe besloten omdat het zoveel werk is, die docs
<trijntje> ja maarja, door die ene spatie zijn wel 50 vertaalde woorden weg..
<hannie> En ik heb het geheel op eigen risico gedaan, dus moet ik er nu voor boeten
<hannie> Nu begrijp ik waarom Ask zo mopperde op LP
<timo^> nu even niets MichaelTel :P
<hannie> Laten die jongens hun werk eens goed doen
<trijntje> hannie: nouja, gelukkig heb je die export, dan kan je het daarvan overnemen
<trijntje> ik werk alleen aan de fuzzy's, dus geen gevaar voor conflicten
<hannie> Ja, iets meer werk, maar toch minder dan helemaal opnieuw beginnen ):
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<hannie> hoi RawChid
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen RawChid
<hannie> trijntje, ok.
<MichaelTel> naast zenity heb ik nu ook remmina afgemaakt
<hannie> trijntje, is het niet handiger dat ik, nu ik toch aan het kopiëren en plakken ben, ook de fuzzy's meeneem?
<hannie> Dat gaat snel
<hannie> En het zijn toch mijn eigen vertalingen
<trijntje> zou kunnen, maar dat ben ik ook aan het doen, dus dan moet ik die van mij eerst naar lp uploaden
<hannie> is goed
<trijntje> anders doen we dat dubbel, en bij de meeste fuzzy's moet ik wel wat dingen veranderen
<trijntje> ok, ik ga zo pauze houden, dan zal ik mn versie uploaden, maar dan kan het wel een tijdje duren voordat ze geimporteerd zijn
<hannie> trijntje, bij welk nummer ben je aangeland?
<trijntje> 302
<hannie> Dan ga ik van daaruit verder
<trijntje> ok, dan stop ik nu
<hannie> eet ze
<MichaelTel> eet smakelijk
<timo^> Wie o wie wil Xscreensaver gaan doen?
<timo^> smakelijk trijntje
<MichaelTel> zo dan.. jij weet wel wat je weggeeft hè? ;)
<timo^> ja, en ik weet niet wat die termen zijn :P
<trijntje> hannie: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-control-center/+imports?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=750
<hannie> trijntje, je hebt gnome-control-center geïmporteerd?
<hannie> timo^, ik ga zo eten. Als jij blijft, wil je dan iets voor me doorgeven aan trijntje?
<timo^> ja hoor :)
<timo^> je kunt ook /msg memoserv send trijntje <bericht> doen :)
<hannie> zeg maar dat ik bij nader inzien toch liever heb dat hij doorgaat met fuzzy's overbrengen naar Precise.
<timo^> oke
<timo^> :)
<hannie> ty
<hannie> ah, timo^ dat is een goede tip. Maar zeg jij het ook maar voor de zekerheid.
<hannie> timo^, ik neem aan dat ik geen <> moet gebruiken?
<timo^> idd
<MichaelTel> xscreensaver al voor 50% klaar :D
<hannie> timo^, ik krijg bericht You are not logged in.
<timo^> heb je een Freenode account?
<hannie> Oei, dat is een poos geleden. Vergeet altijd mijn wachtwoord. Laat maar. Ik ga eten.
<MichaelTel> eet smakelijk.. Hij is nog wel online, dus het bericht heeft hem vast wel bereikt. (al moet hij even teruglezen)
<RawChid> trijntje is gewoon online, dus je kunt hem toch gewoon een pm sturen?
<timo^> CasW! :D
<CasW> timo^! :D
<trijntje> hannie: huh, hoe kan dat nou, ff kijken
<trijntje> hmm, verdorie, op de verkeerde plek geupload
<hannie> trijntje, ik zag wel een upload van gnome-control-center
<timo^> [12:44] <hannie> zeg maar dat ik bij nader inzien toch liever heb dat hij doorgaat met fuzzy's overbrengen naar Precise.
<timo^> dag asfyxia
<asfyxia> Hi Timo
<hannie> timo^, bedankt
<trijntje> hannie: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntu-docs/+imports
<hannie> hey, asfyxia, lang niet gesproken. Hoe gaat-ie?
<trijntje> hannie: ik kan wel weer aan de docs verder, maar tot hoe ver heb jij de fuzzy's gedaan?
<asfyxia> Hi hannie, goed hoor. Druk met forumteam dus al heel lang niet vertaald. Maar ik wil nu wel even wat schuldgevoel inhalen...
<RawChid> MichaelTel, wilde je nog mijn opmerkingen van gisteren verwerken in checkbox?
<MichaelTel> ja dat heb ik gedaan
<RawChid> Oke, dan kijk ik het nu even na
<RawChid> En nog iets, bestandsbladervensters vind ik persoonlijk onduidelijk
<RawChid> Ik zou dat gewoon bestandsbeheer noemen
<RawChid> In het Engels gebruiken ze zoveel verschillende dingen ervoor; 'file manager', 'file browser', etc
<RawChid> timo^ ^
<RawChid> Of heb ik het fout hannie/trijntje ?
<hannie> trijntje, ik heb er maar een paar gedaan, ga gerust verder
<hannie> RawChid, helemaal goed
<RawChid> MichaelTel, wat ik gisteren zei over die spatie kom ik nog steeds veel tegen.
<RawChid> Ik gaf toen 1 string als voorbeeld, maar als je wilt, kun je de rest ook nog even nalopen?
<hannie> trijntje, vanaf 325 fuzzy's doen is veilig
<hannie> RawChid, heel fijn dat je feedback geeft
<trijntje> hannie: ok bedankt, dan ga ik weer verder
<hannie> geweldig. Ik ga zo eten. Ben over een uurtje terug.
<hannie> timo^, ik kom toevallig visuele alertering tegen. Wat is hier mis mee?
<timo^> met visuele alertering?
<hannie> Het gaat erom dat slechthorende visuele hulpmiddelen aangeboden krijgen
<timo^> dat het niet klinkt
<hannie> timo^, jij zei toch dat je dit gek vond
<timo^> nee, dat was RawChid, trijntje of MichaelTel, ik niet, maar ik deel hun mening
<hannie> Heb je een andere suggestie dan?
<trijntje> hannie: nee, ik zei dat. Ik heb het in gnome-control-center in 'visuele waarschuwing' veranderd
<hannie> het omschrijft wel precies wat ermee bedoeld wordt
<RawChid> Alertering vind ik ook raar, als we het er toch over hebben :P
<trijntje> maar niet bij upstream, want dat kan ik niet
<hannie> ah, trijntje dan doe ik dat ook in de docs, ok?
<hannie> trijntje, ik zal het upstream wijzigen (ook al had ik geen moeite met alertering)
<trijntje> hannie: is goed, bedankt
<asfyxia> Even een vraagje: 'codec', is dat ook codec in het Nederlands?
<trijntje> ja, ik vertaal het niet iig
<asfyxia> ok
<timo^> trijntje, hannie, kan ik met de Ubuntu-docs aan de gang?
<trijntje> liever neit, er zijn nog zo'n 600 fuzzy's die nog opgelost moeten worden
<timo^> oké
<hannie> Hier ben ik weer.
<timo^> wb hannie
<hannie> trijntje, de onvertaalde strings kunnen toch wel al vertaald worden
<hannie> Ik kan Timo ook het bestand ubuntu-help-merged.po sturen
<trijntje> dat is waar, maar dat deed jij toch al?
<hannie> ja. dan moet ik even overleggen met timo^ waar hij kan beginnen. Ok?
<asfyxia> Ik ben even lastig, "files-browse", wat is gebruikelijk hierin?
<hannie> Het zou heel mooi zijn als we de docs af krijgen
<timo^> Wat is een goed (liefst KDE) programma voor .po bestanden?
<hannie> asfyxia, geef even de hele zin
<hannie> lokalize
<timo^> danke
<asfyxia> Open the <link xref="files-browse">file manager</link>, dat is de string ;-)
<hannie> timo^, zal ik jou het help-bestand sturen en zeggen waar je kunt beginnen?
<timo^> die moet je niet aanpassen
<timo^> graag hannie
<hannie> oki
<trijntje> hannie: ja, dan is het goed
<trijntje> ik ben gewoon altijd bang voor dubbel werk, zeker bij de docs omdat die strings altijd zo lang zijn
<timo^> asfyxia: dat is de link, je hoeft dacht ik alleen file manager te vertalen asfyxia
<trijntje> timo^: poedit kan ook
<asfyxia> file manager is bestandsbeheer, dacht ik ;-)
<timo^> te laat, lokalize is nu bezig ;)
<timo^> klopt asfyxia
<trijntje> asfyxia: xref=something moet niet vertaald worden, dat is de locatie van een andere pagina
<trijntje> alleen het 'file manager' deel moet vertaald worden
<timo^> asfyxia: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/Woordenlijst
<asfyxia> ok
<timo^> hannie: zend je het via IRC of via mail/
<timo^> *?
<hannie> timo^, is verstuurd (e-mail)
<timo^> hij is hier nog niet
<hannie> gestuurd naar hcc-adres
<hannie> trage server zeker
<timo^> dan zou hij haast moeten komen
<timo^> hoe groot is het bestand?
<hannie> nog ff geduld
<hannie> i MB
<hannie> *1
<timo^> hij is er, alleen even wachten op thunderbird...
<hannie> timo^, alvast enige aanwijzingen:
<hannie> Je opent ubuntu-help-merged.po in lokalize
<hannie> Daar ga je steeds naar Volgende onvertaald
<hannie> In lp ga je naar de alinea met dat nummer en vertaalt het
<hannie> Ik geef je zo door vanaf waar je kunt beginnen.
<timo^> ik heb hem :)
<hannie> timo^, begin maar achteraan, dan kunnen we niet botsen
<timo^> pff, een stuk beter dan dat QTlinguist :)
<hannie> ik gebruik lokalize al heel lang. Vooral het vertaalgeheugen is een goede hulp
<timo^> doe ik hannie :)
<hannie> Aan allen: ik ben het niet eens met visuele waarschuwing i.p.v. visuele alertering. Waarom niet:
<hannie> Het gaat hier om slechthorenden die op een visuele manier ergens opmerkzaam op worden gemaakt.
<hannie> Het gaat dus niet om waarschuwingen. Dat is heel iets anders dan iemand ergens opmerkzaam op maken.
<MichaelTel> dus een visuele melding
<hannie> MichaelTel, mmm
<hannie> Maar ik vind waarschuwing zeker niet goed
<hannie> Alerteren = opmerkzaam maken
<trijntje> hannie: klopt, maar een 'opmerkzaammaking' is ook weer n raar woord :P
<hannie> vb. error alert wordt vertaald met foutmelding
<trijntje> visuele melding kan ook, maar dat knipperen zelf is weer geen melding
<hannie> trijntje, mee eens. Daarom zoek ik naar een alternatief als we alertering niet willen gebruiken
<trijntje> dus dan is het een melding dat het een melding is :P
<trijntje> *melding dat er een melding is
<hannie> daarom heb ik ook mijn twijfels over melding in dit verband
<hannie> Vertalen is toch o zo lastig ):
<MichaelTel> ehm visueel attenderen?
<hannie> Bij Universele toegang, tabblad Gehoor staat: Visuele indicatie tonen als er een alerteringsgeluid klinkt
<hannie> Dan moet deze zin ook gewijzigd worden
<hannie> Ik zou dit eens op de gnomelijst kunnen zetten
<hannie> visuele aandacht?
<hannie> nee
<trijntje> indicatie is een mooie toch?
<hannie> visuele indicatie (even proeven)
<hannie> tja, dat kan wel denk ik
<hannie> zullen we die dan  maar nemen?
<trijntje> dat is goed, dan moeten we er even aan denken dat we door zowel de docs als gnome-control gaan en die overal aanpassen
<hannie> ok, maar ik wil er nog even op kauwen
 * timo^ paast hannie een stuk zoethout - kauw daar maar op ;)
<hannie> lekker
<trijntje> wel slecht voor je bloeddruk ;)
<timo^> wel lekker :p
<hannie> Ik was gek op drop, maar ben nu van mijn verslaving af
<CasW> Arme jij.
<hannie> trijntje, even terug naar:
<hannie> Bij Universele toegang, tabblad Gehoor staat: Visuele indicatie tonen als er een alerteringsgeluid klinkt
<hannie> Hier gaat het dus toch om een waarschuwing en zou het woord ook "waarschuwingsgeluid" moeten zijn
<trijntje> hmm, pff, lastig
<trijntje> indicatiegeluid dan?
<trijntje> ik moet zo gaan, ik zal er nog wel over nadenken, en ik zal vanavond de logs doorlezen
<hannie> Nu ik de context beter bestudeerd heb moet terugkomen op het woord waarschuwing dat ik eerder afkeurde
<hannie> *ik
<trijntje> alvast bedankt voor alle hulp iedereen, ik denk dat we deze sprint wel een succes kunnen noemen!
<hannie> trijntje, jij ook heel erg bedankt. Tot gauw
<hannie> Ik ga ook zo stoppen, want ik begin een beetje moe te worden.
 * trijntje is weg
<hannie> Voor wie verder wil gaan, veel plezier nog. En allemaal bedankt voor jullie geweldige hulp.
 * hannie gaat lekker relaxen
<MichaelTel> Graag gedaan :). Het is leuk om te doen
<MichaelTel> Is er vanavond nog een vergadering?
<Luckiboy> Is er vanavond een vergadering? Sinds wanneer?
<MichaelTel> geen idee. Ik vroeg het me af
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<MwanzoBot> Ik ben er klaar voor! :D
<MichaelTel> dank je leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, geen autorejoin op mwanzobot? ツ
<MichaelTel> Waarom gooi je die bot er nu uit?
<timo^> Ik moet helaas even gaan
<leoquant> o...
<timo^> misschien kom ik nog terug
<leoquant> ok
<timo^> voor 1600 u
<StefandeVries> Dat was wel erg knullig hè.
<MichaelTel> we nemen afscheid met pijn in ons hart timo^
<timo^> ;)
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> tot dan :)
<leoquant> joo
<StefandeVries> Nee, MwanzoBot wordt er meestal met een reden uitgegooid en dan is een auto-rejoin niet handig.
<StefandeVries> Maar what the hell, waar was dat goed voor?
<StefandeVries> :P
<leoquant> ok just tsting..:P
<leoquant> e
<leoquant> msg MwanzoBot join #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> gozzie helemaal van slag...krijg hem als botop niet terug..
<StefandeVries> Omdat je geen botop bent, volgens mij.
<leoquant> dan hebt gij mij ontslagen uit die functie?
<MwanzoBot> Test
<MichaelTel> vind je het gek met zulke acties ;)
<StefandeVries> LOL >_< xD
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar waarom ga je de bot nu testen, leoquant?
<MichaelTel> hmm volgens mij zijn we nu door de vertalingen heen. Nu nog wachten tot het is goedgekeurd
<leoquant> hardening op 1 april StefandeVries
<leoquant> iedereen is zooo grappig op 1 april
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<leoquant> vandaar
<MichaelTel> oke met jullie twee zal ik geen ruzie maken :D Oh en de rest met zo'n geel bolletje ook niet
<StefandeVries> Welke client gebruik je?
<MichaelTel> XChat
<StefandeVries> Die groene bolletjes zijn mensen met voice.
<StefandeVries> Alleen JanC, leoquant en ik kunnen hier mensen kicken/bannen.
<MichaelTel> In dit geval jouw bot en ChanServ dus
<StefandeVries> Jup.
<MichaelTel> en die gele bolletjes dan?
<StefandeVries> Gele?
 * StefandeVries is half kleurenblind, dus ik zie het soms niet.
<MichaelTel> Ja, bij RawChid , erkan^ , Thomas_de_Graaff  onder andere
<StefandeVries> Zij hebben voice.
<StefandeVries> Dat betekent dat zij, wanneer het kanaal 'moderated' is, alsnog kunnen praten hier.
<StefandeVries> Mensen zonder voice kunnen dat dan niet.
<MichaelTel> Hmm duidelijk
<leoquant> ah nog niet geregistreerd bij freenode MichaelTel ?
<MichaelTel> jawel toch?
<leoquant> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<leoquant> computer says no...
<leoquant> -ChanServ- MichaelTel!* is not registered.
<MichaelTel> -NickServ- You are now identified for MichaelTel.
<leoquant> hmmm
<MichaelTel> of is dat wat anders
<leoquant> moment
<StefandeVries> Information on MichaelTel (account MichaelTel):
<StefandeVries> -NickServ- Registered : Mar 06 19:24:25 2012 (3 weeks, 4 days, 18:08:57 ago)
<StefandeVries> -NickServ- Last addr  : ~MichaelTe@a83-163-66-214.adsl.xs4all.nl
<StefandeVries> -NickServ- Last seen  : now
<StefandeVries> -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail
<StefandeVries> Is geregistreerd :)
<leoquant> zag ik net ook...
<leoquant> even wachten
<StefandeVries> Nu nog een cloak hè.
<MichaelTel> al 3 weken :)
<MichaelTel> ja eigenlijk wel
<StefandeVries> Kan je in #freenode heel makkelijk doen.
<leoquant> grrr
<MichaelTel> wat is er?
<MichaelTel> If you'd like a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak, just ask a network staffer to turn it on for you
<StefandeVries> Jup :)
<CasW> Well, dó it ;)
<StefandeVries> Je gaat naar #freenode en vraagt daar iets in de trant van 'Is there a staffer available to cloak me? Thanks'
<StefandeVries> En dan is het binnen een kwartier gebeurd meestal.
<StefandeVries> Soms meteen, soms duurt het even.
<leoquant> MichaelTel, wil je dit kanaal even rejoinen?
<leoquant> gaan we daarna naar freenode
<MichaelTel> tuurlijk leoquant
<OerHeks> hopla
<leoquant> welkom bij mwanzo irc
<MichaelTel> dank je :)
<MichaelTel> Vanwaar deze eer?
<leoquant> u maakt de indruk serieus te zijn
<leoquant> en te willen bijdragen aan...
<leoquant> vandaar
<StefandeVries> Welkom erbij, MichaelTel!
<StefandeVries> \o/
<MichaelTel> nou ja, dat klopt wel. Anders had ik me niet aangemeld bij mwanzo
<MichaelTel> rondje op mijn kosten dus?
<StefandeVries> Dat hoort er - helaas - bij. ;)
<leoquant> o, er melden zich meer mensen/leden aan hoor...
<leoquant> echter die zijn vrijwel idle
<MichaelTel> ach geef niks.. Ik krijg geld van de belasting terug
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> mag ik je wijzen op onze stichting?
<leoquant> bijdragen zijn zeer welkom
<MichaelTel> ja dat mag.. Mag ik jou erop wijzen dat ik onlangs een leuk bedrag voor de server heb gedoneerd? (50 euro)
<leoquant> http://sounl.org/?q=node/61
<StefandeVries> Ja, nieuwe leden moeten de inzet verdubbelen. :P
<leoquant> oei mooi werk
<MichaelTel> ja sorry ik had wat geld over.. Dus ik vond de server wel een leuke besteding
<leoquant> dan heb je bijzonder diep in de buidel getast
<MichaelTel> valt toch mee ;)
<StefandeVries> En nu naar #freenode jullie! Hop! :)
<MichaelTel> is 4,17 per maand
<MichaelTel> oh ja dat is waar
<MichaelTel> Sorry
<leoquant> http://sounl.org/?q=node/34 ik zie het
<leoquant> sorry voor/van mijn opmerking
<MichaelTel> geef niks leoquant
<StefandeVries> Ik moet eigenlijk nog eens een foto van mezelf en een praatje sturen.
<StefandeVries> Maar ja.
<StefandeVries> Komt wle.
<leoquant> later..
<MichaelTel> fujisan is nu in #freenode
<CasW> Laat hem lekker ;)
<MichaelTel>  fujisan (u4207@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-tiduqgdbdsftnclu) is binnengekomen bij #freenode
<OerHeks> dat is daar een stamgast.
<StefandeVries> MichaelTel, en nu afwachten ;)
<MichaelTel> heb alle tijd
<StefandeVries> Daar is-ie al.
<MichaelTel> hoe zie ik dat?
<StefandeVries> * MichaelTel (~MichaelTe@unaffiliated/michaeltel) has joined #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<StefandeVries> :)
<CasW> Wij zien het, daar gaat het om ;)
<MichaelTel> ah top
<OerHeks> klik op je eigen naam, rechter muis, ..
<MichaelTel> * [MichaelTel] (~MichaelTe@unaffiliated/michaeltel): Michael Tel
<StefandeVries> Perfect :)
<StefandeVries> Zo, weer een IRC'er erbij. :P
<OerHeks> geen grap!
<MichaelTel> was ik al. Alleen niet compleet ;)
<MichaelTel> Ik heb het idee dat de knoppen voor de gebruikerslijst en modus nu wel zullen werken
 * MichaelTel zet ze uit
<StefandeVries> Een avond, leoquant :)
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> leoquant, is het misschien een idee om het topic voor dit kanaal iets..beknopter te maken?
<leoquant> goed idee StefandeVries
<leoquant> tot morgen/ooit
<RawChid> MichaelTel, ik kom toch nog wel wat foutjes in checkbox tegen
<RawChid> In je suggesties
<xatr0z> hee vraagje wat kan ik nog vertalen ?
<xatr0z> ik wil af en toe wel wat helpen, heb al wat suggesties ingedient, maar dunno of ik jullie daarmee wel van dienst ben (omdat alles nog gakeken moet worden)
<xatr0z> is er iets wat nog te doen is? packet descriptions voor precise ofzo ?
<RawChid> Dag xatr0z, ik zag je suggesties laatst voorbij komen op LP ja
<RawChid> Inderdaad niet zomaar vertalen, want sommige pakketten worden automatisch overschreven of ergens anders vertaald
<xatr0z> gakeken=nagekeken
<xatr0z> ah
<RawChid> IN principe kun je hier dingen vinden die vertaald kunnen worden: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<RawChid> Maar veel is al gedaan, ik kijk even. Misschien weet trijntje waar aan gewerkt kan worden
<xatr0z> ah ja die had ik gezien idd
<xatr0z> idd zet me maar op iets wat meest gewenst is en over is oid
<xatr0z> nog ander vraagje: ik had al doorgekregen dat precise en nightmonkey niet samen gaat.. heft het zin als ik packet descirptions voor oneiric doe? die worden op later moment toch overgezet naar precise?
<RawChid> Ik weet het niet zo goed op dit moment
<RawChid> ubuntu-help is volgens mij ook nog genoeg te doen
<xatr0z> mjoah ik kom via launchpad ook wel op wat open vertaalbare upstream dingen die vertaald moeten worden, altijd genoeg werk
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/nl/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<RawChid> Oke
<trijntje> xatr0z: dat klopt denk ik wel, maar de deadline voor de pakketomschrijvingen is al morgen, dus die komen dan niet meer in de aankomende release terecht
<trijntje> xatr0z: dat klopt denk ik wel, maar de deadline voor de pakketomschrijvingen is al morgen, dus die komen dan niet meer in de aankomende release terecht
<xatr0z> ah wat snel al zeg :| mja kben iets te laat begonnen met translaten dus voor 12.04 :)
<xatr0z> maar die helpteksten kan ik wel even mee vooruit idd
<trijntje> correctie, volgende week pas
<trijntje> RawChid: als het goed is wordt er door verschillende mensen offline aan de docs gewerkt, dus daar kunnen mensen beter niet aan werken
<trijntje> xatr0z: ^
<xatr0z> noted
<RawChid> Oh sorry, dat wist ik niet trijntje
<RawChid> Ik vond het al vreem dat ie niet op de statuspagina (meer?) stond
<RawChid> vreemd*
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, beetje hectisch gebeuren allemaal, maar ik werk offline aan de 'fuzzys', en hannie en timo aan de untranslated
<RawChid> Ack
<trijntje> ik hoop dat ik die snel af kan hebben zodat iedereen aan de docs kan werken, maar het zijn er meer dan 600
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-26
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ? ik heb geen Voice.....
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> Maar ik kan je wel horen leoquant :P
<leoquant> RawChid, even wat druk op Luckiboy  ツ
<leoquant> Joehoe Luckiboy ......
<commandoline> leoquant: we hadden het er laatst over of het niet handiger zou zijn om die +v's gewoon af te schaffen. Scheelt  een hoop werk...
<leoquant> commandoline, dan moet je bij Luckiboy zijn..:) en het team, wil iedereen ervan af?
<leoquant> moet ik dat nu doen?
<leoquant> bij meetings kun je ruis van outsiders uitschakelen via +m
<commandoline> nou, we hebben het er even over gehad, maar laat Luckiboy maar beslissen als nieuwe IRC-op. Hij kan het beste de afweging maken of het het extra werk waard is, want hij is degene die het in de praktijk moet uitvoeren ;)
<leoquant> dan blijven enkel de +V ers over om te debaten
<commandoline> ik dacht alleen, ik meld het even.
<leoquant> joo ツ
<Luckiboy> Jo leoquant
<leoquant> commandoline, je bent volledig op/settopic etc etc?
<leoquant> hee Luckiboy  ツ
<Luckiboy> NOS nieuws hè, dan hang ik even achter de tv :P
<Luckiboy> Je hebt geen voice?
<leoquant> nee geintje
<Luckiboy> ?
<leoquant> Luckiboy, unvoices doe je via flags
<leoquant> voorbeeld
<leoquant>   /msg ChanServ FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo StefandeVries!*@unaffiliated/stefandevries -V
<leoquant> zoiets
<Luckiboy> Ja, er is hier ook al eens geopperd om de voices af te schaffen. Zelf lijkt me dat niet zo'n probleem.
<leoquant>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Timo^!*@unaffiliated/tiempjuuh -V
<Luckiboy> Met welk commando kan ik ook alweer de flags zien? Dan haal ik alle +V flags er wel even af.
<leoquant>  /msg Chanserv FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo MichaelTel!* @pdpc/supporter/professional/michaeltel -V
<leoquant> status dacht ik?
<MichaelTel> :P
<leoquant>  /msg Chanserv FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo MichaelTel!*@pdpc/supporter/professional/michaeltel -V
<leoquant> zat syntax error in :P
<MichaelTel>  /msg Chanserv FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo MichaelTel!* @pdpc/supporter/professional/michaeltel +o
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel: :P
<MichaelTel> :P
<Luckiboy> Oké, ik ga wel even aan de slag
<MichaelTel> Flauw hoor: You are not authorized to execute this command.
<Luckiboy>  /msg ChanServ #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo status --> Zo alle flags zien?
<Luckiboy> Of status voor de channel?
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant>  /msg ChanServ STATUS #foo
<leoquant> ja dus
<Luckiboy> Nu zie ik mijn eigen flags alleen.
<leoquant> ja ke kunt mass devoicen
<Luckiboy> Hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> het hele kanaal -V en
<leoquant> lol
<Luckiboy> Wat is er lollig?
<Luckiboy> ;)
<leoquant>  /msg Chanserv FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo CasW!*@unaffiliated/casw -V
<leoquant> ik heb ze nu zowat allemaal gegeven
<Luckiboy> Kan ik niet iedereen gelijk -V'en?
<leoquant> kan wel, maar..pff
<CasW> Helaas, mislukt :-P
<leoquant> CasW, ik wist het ooit, maar tis zo'n gedoe
<Luckiboy> Freenode zegt: "you're not authorized to execute this command"
<Luckiboy> Met CasW
<CasW> Hah. Ik sta boven ChanServ, ik heb meer rechten dan ChanServ. You can't stop me!
<leoquant> CasW, nog eens?
<leoquant> lol
<CasW> Nu werkt 't.
<leoquant> hihi
<Luckiboy> Ha. :evil:
<Luckiboy> ;)
<CasW> :-P
<leoquant>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Timo^!*@unaffiliated/tiempjuuh -V
<leoquant>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Timo^!*@unaffiliated/tiempjuuh -V
<leoquant> pff
<Luckiboy> leoquant: ik ben steeds not authorized
<MichaelTel> Werkt dit niet?  /msg ChanServ DEVOICE #foo
<MichaelTel> Of moet het echt met Flags?
<leoquant> even rejoinen?
<Luckiboy> Ik, neem ik aan?
<leoquant> MichaelTel, RawChid commandoline ?
<leoquant> raar
<Luckiboy> leoquant: waarom heb je mij gedeopt eigenlijk?
<leoquant> ging vanzelf....sorry
<Luckiboy> Geeft niks hoor.
<leoquant> gek
<Luckiboy> Maar leoquant, hoe verhelp ik de not authorized melding? (ik was/ben wel op)
<leoquant> nu kan je het wel
<leoquant> denk ik
<Luckiboy> Ok, even terugscrollen naar je gegeven commands dan :P
<Luckiboy> CasW was al gedevoiced toch?
<CasW> Jup
<leoquant> ja
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel nog niet.
<Luckiboy> Weer not authorized.
<MichaelTel> Moet Luckiboy niet +f hebben?
<leoquant>  
<leoquant> ik ben moe
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-27
<leoquant> ﻿/mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -i
<leoquant> huh...
<commandoline> hmm, ik weet niet zeker of ik het kanaal nu wel wil verlaten :P
<leoquant> bizar
<leoquant> mlocked kanaal. mooi is ie
<leoquant> probeer eens commandoline ?
<leoquant> even kijken of alles goed  staat
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-28
<leoquant> Luckiboy, dit kanaal is gereset. er was van alles aan de gang. je hebt nu founder rechten. griezelig, maar experimenteer niet teveel.
<leoquant> :P
<Luckiboy> :P, zijn de autovoices nu ook weg, of niet?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: lijkt er niet op: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo list
<Luckiboy> Hmm, nee inderdaad.
<Luckiboy> Die wil ik nog wel eens een keertje weghalen.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-03-30
<bjorn__> hallo
